# [LPF] Daggers at Midnight



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2011)

A continuation of a Living Pathfinder adventure, set in the vicinity of Venza for 4-5 characters of at least 3rd level.

Judge: GlassEye?
DM: Perrinmiller

Heroes:
Mowgli: Pari Kalikasan, Male Gnome Druid-3/Fighter-2
Mfloyd3: Garnet Sharnhearth, Female Dwarf Fighter-4
Scott DeWar: Heinrich Schreiberson, Human Male Wizard-4
Sunshadow21: Ausk the Crusher, Male Half-orc Oracle-3/Barbarian-1
Shayuri: Maia, Female Aasimar Oracle-4

[sblock=XP]Pari started at 6232XP; 10346 on 6 Oct (Reached level 5); 12972 on 5 Jan 2012
Garnet started at 4146XP; 6879 (Reached Level 4 on 6 Oct); 8903  on 5 Jan 2012
Heinrich started at 4146XP; 6879 (Reached Level 4 on 6 Oct); 7429 on 30 Oct 2011 (last post)
Ausk started at 4001XP; 6734 (Reached Level 4 on 6 Oct); 8758 on 5 Jan 2012
Maia started at 3581XP; 6314 (Reached Level 4 on 6 Oct); 8338 on 5 Jan 2012

Clock Starts on 26 Jun 2011, ends on 5 Jan 2012 (194 days)

Enc6: 3140XP (628 each)
Enc7: 2800XP (560 each) on 6 Oct
Enc8: 200XP (50 each)

[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]+1 Longspear (2305gp) -> Garnet
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (40 charges) (40x15=600gp) -> Maia
45.5gp
25ft ladder (weighs 50 lbs) (.5gp)
Sub-total = 2951gp (590.2 each)  This is each share to buy-in or out from party's shared items.

Enc6: MWK Comp Longbow (+4Str)(800gp), MWK Glaive(308gp), 40 Arrows(2gp), Studded Leather(175gp), 1 gem (300gp), MWK Comp Longbow (+1Str)(s)(500gp), Greatsword (s)(50gp), MWK Studded Leather (s)(175gp), MWK Scimitar (s)(315gp), Hide armor (s)(15gp), 10xJavelin (s)(10gp), Spell Component Pouch (5gp), MWK Greataxe (s)(320gp), MWK Banded armor (s)(400gp), Spell Component Pouch (5gp), Silver Holy Symbol (25gp), 4xChain Shirts (s)(400gp), 4xLt Wood Shields (s)(12gp), 4xLongswords (s)(60gp), 4xLongbows (s)(300gp), 120 Arrows (s)(6gp), 172gp => Total is 3555gp

Enc7: MWK Greatsword(350gp), 4xMWK Rapiers(1280gp), 4xLT Crossbows(140gp) => Total is 1770gp

Total =  5325gp (1065 each) (-393.47gp for Maia, Pari, Garnet to buy-out Ausk and Heinrich)

Pari; 1065gp + (132days x 25gp = 3300gp) + (92days x 31gp = 2852gp) -393.47gp = 6823.53gp
Garnet; 1065gp + (102days x 17gp = 1734gp) + (92days x 25gp = 2300gp) -393.47gp = 4705.53gp
Maia; 1065gp + (102days x 17gp = 1734gp) + (92days x 25gp = 2300gp) -393.47gp = 4705.53gp
Ausk; 1065gp + (102days x 17gp = 1734gp) + (92days x 25gp = 2300gp) + 590.2gp = 5689.2gp
Heinrich; 1065gp + (102days x 17gp = 1734gp) + (25days x 25gp = 625gp) + 590.2gp = 4014.2gp
[/sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group initiatives, rolling  them myself. So in combat you must post your actions within 48-72 hours  of the players turn   coming up. Unless stated by a character that  their actions are to follow another character, they will be resolved in  posted order. After that time, if there was no communication with the  DM, I will NPC the MIA player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice  roller for the players.  The DM will use his own purple dice at home or  an on-line random number generator.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the  DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed the  DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so immediately.   This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal damage, and grants any  additional spell slots, but not  spells prepared.  A caster capable of  spontaneously casting could use  these slots normally, a cleric could  only use them for cure or inflict  spells, a druid for summon nature's  ally, etc.  Prepared casters may  prepare spells in these slots as if  they had left the slots blank for  the day, if they are able to do so.   They can go through the appropriate spell preparation as if they had  already rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot  preferably, for token on the tactical grids. Also a mini-stat spoiler  block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required in  every IC post.[/sblock]

*Marching Order:*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2011)

After lunch, the day after your battle with Narissa and the Githyanki, you are all meeting together as you finish shopping and training.  It is a typical day and the you are mingling within the crowds of merchants and shoppers filling the streets of the plaza and open air market. 

Before you stands the decorative statue that you have decided to use as the landmark for your rendezvous before returning to the Chapter House.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 27, 2011)

Garnet strides up to the statue, resplendant in her new plate mail.  It is a good fit, she muses, but will take some getting used to.

She absently runs her hand along her shoulder, barely concealing a shudder as she recalls the agonizing strike after strike she took from the demon-woman.  How is it, she reflects, that she can at once feel swathed in metal and naked?

OOC:  PM, you've got Garnet listed as Fighter-4 above, but she's 3rd level (pending approval).  Just a minor nitpick.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ausk arrives, wearing a new chain shirt and a new spear. While it isn't the armor he would have like to get, he hopes it is enough to get him through to when he could get what he wanted.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2011)

Heinrich arrives with a new backpack and a look of deturmination. from his side is a well made crossbow.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2011)

Pari comes riding up as the group collects itself. His warhammer and shield have been replaced by a massive (for a Gnome) maul, his scythe seems to have grown additional leaves, flowers and thorns on it's haft, and there's a gorgeous darkwood longbow slung across his back.

"Everyone ready, then?" he asks as he slings himself down from the saddle. "Where's Maia?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 28, 2011)

"We've not yet seen her," replies Garnet.  The dwarf looks admiringly at the huge maul on Pari's back.  "'Tis a fine hammer," she adds.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2011)

As if on cue, the gold-haired girl came running up at that point, looking much the same as usual, though she has a disc of silvery metal on her arm now.

"Sorry!" she called. "I was asleep! I saw such amazing things!"

Her gait is still a bit awkward, but not as badly as it has been. She must be slowly acclimatizing herself to whatever it was that had been slowing her down.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2011)

You are meeting off to the side, out of the main stream of people going about their business in the plaza.  From the look of things, the square makes a popular landmark that people use to set up meetings or simply orient themselves within this part of the city.

A ragged street urchin runs up to you, clutching a piece of parchment in one hand.  "Hullo there, you," he says, pointing to Pari.  "A man gave me four silver coins to give this to you.  He said you'd give me four more after." He presses the parchment into Paris's hand, eying his belt pouch as he waits expectantly for his payment. 

The parchment reads:


> _I__'m surprised you'd show up around here again, Madarius. If you keep flaunting your face around town, it's only a matter of time before Krell or Cassatta decides to smash it in.  Gods, I'd have half a mind to do that myself if we didn't make such a good team.  I'm willing to forgive your last double cross if you see fit to meet me in the alley behind the Blue Ox just before sundown tomorrow._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2011)

Pari reads the note carefully before handing it to Garnet and turning back to the boy. "And you shall have your silver, lad, but we'll need you to answer a few questions about this man first. Are you sure he meant the note for me? How did he describe the person to whom you were to deliver it? Also, what did he look like, where were you when he gave you your instructions and how long ago was this?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Garnet reads the note, her eyes narrowing with suspicion, and then passes it to her other companions to view.

Involuntarily, her hand slips to the new maulaxe at her belt as her eyes scan the crowd for signs of trouble.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2011)

Maia reads the note, glances back up at the others and how nervous they look with their questioning and fingering weapons, then reads the note again. And again. Finally she passes it on and shakes her head.

"I'm sorry, I don't understand why is everyone so upset? First, it seems the note was misdelivered since none of us are named that. But even if one of us was, the writer seems very nice, warning 'Madarius' about a threat, and then forgiving him of a past transgression and offering to meet him. Whoever wrote this seems like a person of great moral and ethical capacity."

She nods at her analysis and beams with delight. "I think I'm finally starting to understand people!"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ausk reads the note in silence, having seen many of them in his days working as a bouncer in a variety of seedy taverns. "I suspect that the individual who wrote this more concerned about his own practical needs than any moral issues that may arise from his actions, past, present, or future. As for the names, chances are they are code names, not the real names of the individuals involved."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2011)

Heinrich looks over Maia's shoulder reading the note.
In her ear and quietly he says,"



Spoiler



das ist dealing uf dirty  business they are to do.


"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2011)

*GM:*  Nice to see everyone joining in and responding quickly.   After a little break, it looks like most of you are excited to continue the story.     The boy answers immediately, "Yes sir, he did."






The boy doesn't appear to be much older than eight turnings of the seasons and he is a little grubby, but he doesn't appear to be outright lying.  His face looks at all of you while discussing the note and then he returns to look at Pari, continuing, "I was minding my own business over by Jared's Grocers, just over there."  He points down the street. He looks uncertain for a moment.

"Well, he isn't there now.  But he pointed to you and made sure I knew which person he meant."

"This old guy was not too tall, with thin brown hair.  He didn't look so good, neither.  I normally get scraps of food over there when Jared's wife is being nice, but with the silver coins the old man gave me I can...  I can buy some food for my sick mother and sister.  They are very hungry and... I could use some more coins to buy enough for me to eat too.  Please sir, pay me what the man promised you would."

The boy appears to have some talent at begging, but he isn't great at it.  But with those pitiful looking eyes into Pari's, who knows.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ausk tosses the lad a gold piece. "Did the man look like a regular in this area or did he look like he was unfamiliar with the area?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2011)

The gold coin disappears as the boy answers, "Not sure what you mean, mister. I think he was from the city, he didn't look like a tourist.  Didn't act like one neither"






The boy appears to be truthful at the moment.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2011)

At the boy's story, Maia melts like a popsicle in the sun, forgetting the question of the note entirely. She kneels down to get to eye level and exclaims, "Your family is sick? That's terrible! Here."

Her expression turns resolute, determined. She extends a hand. "Take us to them. I have healing powers. I'm sure I can help them make a full recovery"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2011)

The boy doesn't take the hand and backs up a step, "Umm, no, that's okay, ma'am.  With my new moneys I can do it myself."






The boy looks like he is ready to bolt now.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 29, 2011)

"We better let him get on with his day, Maia. I know your intentions are well meant, but some things are harder to trust in these neighborhoods than others."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2011)

Heinrich looks about to see if anyone fits the description of who hired the boy.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2011)

The boy takes the opportunity to scoot off into the crowd with his money, lost from view in a few moments.







Heinrich doesn't see anyone matching the street urchin's description.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ausk will step into the grocer's and inquire about the man. You notice as he walks off that the limp doesn't seem to be slowing him down any more.l

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: 
Notable Effects: 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 1, 2011)

"This could be trouble for you," observes Garnet to Pari. "If this man's friends make the same mistake.  We could go to this meeting with ye, try to straighten things out."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2011)

"Aye, that would be most appreciated. I'm not sure what's going on here, but it seems this is something I should clear up lest it continue to hound me."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2011)

Ausk has to go inside to find the grocer and it soon becomes readily apparent that unless the man was inside, the owner would not have seen him.  This is confirmed by the proprietor.

Whoever this person is, it doesn't look like he stuck around.

        *GM:*  Now what are you going to do?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 2, 2011)

"We should go see the Father, now," offers Garnet.  "See what he has learned of this demoness."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2011)

Maia comes over and rejoins the others from where she'd been gazing forlornly after the retreating boy, wondering why he would flee before letting her heal his sick family. Perhaps he didn't trust her?

She was starting to realize that many people assumed other people were being dishonest until it was thoroughly shown not to be. It struck her as terribly sad.

"Yes," Maia agrees with Garnet. "We must be prepared if she comes again."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2011)

"Perhaps you will see young one again and can help him with trust? for now, yes to das Vader Priester we should go.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2011)

After a relatively short walk, you return to the Chapterhouse. Father Kedric is expecting you and the boy acolyte ushers you into a study that is perhaps the Padre's office.






Jael greets you and bids you to take a seat, "I was able to translate a few of the dispatches.  These revealed some very important information that you need to deal with today."

"The Githyanki woman Zarneve was the one who arranged for payment for the assassination of Sir Roderic and the capture of the holy sword on behalf of the fiend Narissa. She brokered the deal with some goblin tribe lead by someone named Arzethel.  'Arzethel' is not a goblin name and but rather an Infernal one. I am not sure what that means, but it does not sound good."

"It appears that final payment of services was to be delivered to this Arzethel at the abandoned cathedral tonight, just before midnight."  

Though he doesn't ask or say anything about it, you can just tell that he is expecting you to deal with this problem.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ausk ponders the new information quietly. "It may be that the note was a ruse tied to this final meeting. We should proceed with great caution."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 3, 2011)

Garnet ponders Ausk's observation for a moment, then looks at the priest.  "None of your knights have returned, then?"  She asks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2011)

Father Kedric looks curious at Ausk's mention of a note and a ruse.

Then Jael looks back at Garnet, serious as it almost sounds like the dwarf is trying to avoid  cleaning up the situation possibly caused with you letting  the half-fiend escape.






Jael replies, his tone reminiscent of a parent speaking to a child, "Nay, the veteran knights have not returned yet.  The ones in attendance at the moment are still the novices and trainees."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 3, 2011)

Garnet bristles at the priest's tone.  "Then," she says slowly, staring the priest in the eye.  Her resentment of Jael's insinuation is obvious.  "If you can do nothing to stop this evil in your city, I suppose it falls to us alone."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2011)

*GM:*  Exactly, "Why yes, yes it does."      






Jael nods at Garnet's statement, whether she exhibits responsibility for the events or not, she does understand the situation.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2011)

Heinrich stand and prepares to follow the others if they leave, but looks at the old priest,"be on guard, Auld Vader, she may attack here with no veteran fighters."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2011)

*GM:*  BTW, you have 9 hours before the meeting at midnight.  This adventure is not so linear either.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 5, 2011)

Pari's been drifting along with the group, ruminating about the note and what it could possibly mean.

"Well, we've got a few hours before the payment is due to be delivered at the cathedral, and just over a day before the suggested meet between me - or Madarius - and this mysterious note writer. I'm just a simple nature priest, no solver of great mysteries. Any suggestions as to how we can find out more about either situation in the meantime?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2011)

I know uf some powerful magiks that  are rumored to vork in cirtain vays, none of vich i can cast,but .. .. .. ..*shrug* "He seems to know all of us and no chance uf deception ist possible."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 5, 2011)

"Perhaps we should explore the neighborhood around the church a bit. The locals might know something about the activities in the church."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2011)

Maia considers for a moment, then adds, "I haven't seen many creatures like Narissa in the city. Any at all, really. Except for her, of course. But what I was thinking is that she must have gone somewhere last night to rest, probably not in the city. And, um...she was hurt."

She waves a hand at the ground for a second before finding the words.

"Maybe she was bleeding, and we can follow her?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry, I don't think I have any update here, but feel free to keep discussing things and I will be on the lookout if you ask Jael a question or if you roll dice.

BTW, we need a Judge to approve some level-ups for this group.  {nudge, nudge, GE & Mogs}


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2011)

"Ja, a trail of blood to follow."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2011)

Not being a outdoors-man type, the mature priest is curious.







Jael asks, "Did you not say she was flying?  Can you really track such a creature that way?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2011)

Maia shrugs blithely. "I've never tried. But it seems to me that blood would fall down as she flew. Though if she were flying very fast, there might be a lot of distance between the drops."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2011)

"Ivas thinking same as Maia"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Garnet is surprised at the spellcasters' suggestion, but mulls it over.  While no expert tracker, she has at least some skill.  "Unless you can fly us, too, I don't think it will work," she observes.   "Whatever fell in the street has surely been trodden over, but perhaps one could follow a trail over the roofs."   She shrugs.

"We might do better just asking if anyone saw her, or knows this Azrethel."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2011)

"OK, so we hit the streets and ask 'round about Azathel. I guess there's nothing more we can do about the other matter until time for the meet."

_I'm WAY more comfortable with animals than people, but here goes nothing . . ._

The little Gnome and his friend make their way to the area around the old sanctuary, and begin asking questions of the folks on the streets. In spite of his misgivings, he actually does fairly well . . . Tagaiwi makes a good conversation starter, then he asks his questions and moves on. While he doesn't get a lot of useful information, he at least manages not to offend anyone.

[sblock=Actions]Diplomacy (Gather Information) Check (1d20-1=14)

pm, I wasn't sure what sort of target numbers you were looking for, so I made my best guess at the results of the check.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 7, 2011)

After suggesting to Maia, she goes with someone else as she might not care for the places he is familiar with, Ausk hits the seedier areas around the church, looking to drum up whatever information he can, hoping that his experience in dealing with people from those types of areas will actually finally become useful.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2011)

Father Jael Kedric wishes you a good luck and bids you to return tomorrow afternoon. He thinks he will have the rest of the dispatches translated and researched by then.







Leaving the Chapter House behind, some of you make your way to the slum-like abandoned neighborhood of the old cathedral.  You find it difficult to get many people to talk to you, but you do manage to learn that most think the old church as haunted and stay away.

Some people believe that undead creatures reside there.  One possibly credible witness said he saw a winged creature perched on the roof a few times, silhouetted in the moon lit sky, but he thought it was vampire.

You learn nothing of Arzethel in your inquiries of the neighborhood. 

 Just looking around the area outside the cathedral, you realize that to track and find a blood trail in this terrain, would require the services of an expert tracker, particularly since you have no idea which direction Narissa went.

        *GM:*  Since Gathering Information takes some time, the others could have done something else meanwhile.  Otherwise the clock is advanced to supper time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 7, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *GM:*  Since Gathering Information takes some time, the others could have done something else meanwhile.  Otherwise the clock is advanced to supper time.











*OOC:*


[rant]this is exactly the reason why i objected to the banning of craft scroll and other craft <magic stuff>. now I have a character that has time, but cannot craft a simple scroll because of an accounting concern.[/rant]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Garnet looks at the sun and considers their situation.  "We should get something to eat and then set up in the temple," she says.  "It might be good to be in position before sunset, in case this Infernal has...scouts of some kind on the street."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 11, 2011)

*GM:*  * Bump *  I am waiting on you guys.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 11, 2011)

"Sounds like as good a plan as any."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2011)

"Ja, is goot fur me"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2011)

"Oh yes, food!" Maia exclaims, putting a hand on her stomach. "I think I need some too. Are you sure we shouldn't do anything else all day though besides wait in the church? It might not even come back!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2011)

*GRoweLLLLlllllLLL*
"Food ist ok." Says Heinrick stoically, despite the sounds of a belling stomach


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 11, 2011)

"I hadn't realized Alf was getting that hungry. Food would definitely be a good idea."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2011)

"Aye, let's get something on our bellies first, then go demon hunting!" Tagaiwi growls his assent, and the group sets out.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 12, 2011)

"Who knows, maybe we can scare up some information from the dinner crowd that we couldn't from the lunch crowd." Ausk will head to a nearby eatery and try to fill his brain as he and Alf fill their bellies. Trying not to be too obvious, he inquires abut the church and anybody currently using it, filling the role of an agent for a party interested in restoring the church to its former glory.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2011)

*GM:*  To Gather Information, I would like a topic or subject that you are inquiring about.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2011)

Ausk doesn't learn anything more than the rumors and wild stories he has already heard about the abandoned cathedral.

        *GM:*  Anyone else?  Or do you want to advance to the Cathedral?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2011)

After eating, Maia steps outside to enjoy the weather and spies a doughty man in armor walking past with the sigil of the city on his armor and shield. n impulse she hurries after him.

"Excuse me, sir? Are you what is called a 'guard' here?"

The man paused and turned with a world-weary expression. "Yes?"

Maia beamed at him. "Did the guard who worked out here last night see anything strange? Like a flying woman crossing the sky? Perhaps he mentiond something?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2011)

Pari scratches his head, then Tagaiwi's head, then his own head again. He comes up with nothing else to try that may yield helpful results. Neither does the tiger.

OOC: Ready, boss.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 14, 2011)

While the party assembles outside, Garnet takes one more look at the old gnome who serves as the bartender.  Sidling up, she asks, "Tell me, have you ever heard of a gnome named Madarius?"

OOC:  Diplomacy untrained


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Now that we have confirmed that the entire party is terrible at collecting information, perhaps we should try to investigate the church a bit further before the rest of the guests arrive.







Ausk will do a quick search of the area surrounding the church to look for signs of activity related to the church.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 14, 2011)

*GM:*  I think you scouted around the abandoned cathedral the first time around.     

The guards have not heard any reports of flying women. Of course it was early in the morning yesterday and Narissa may have went to ground fairly quickly.

The gnomish bartender has never heard of anyone named Madarius.  

After dinner, dusk falls and you make your way to the abandoned cathedral once again.  Scouting around, you don't see any signs of new occupation or other activity that maybe came and went.  The door is slightly ajar as you left it yesterday morning.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 14, 2011)

"Anybody have any ideas of how to check out the top floor? I suppose  I could send Alf if push came to shove, but he really isn't trained, so I don't know how reliable his reports would be."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2011)

"Rope and grapple?" heinrich searches his backpack and after a bit a long line of sharp words in the language of the northern baronies is uttered, "I fear I have Neict"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2011)

*GM:*  I think Garnet has that gear.  I will post a map once you guys decide to enter.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2011)

Heinrich draws his dagger and enters the cathedral with all caution.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 16, 2011)

Maia takes a moment to pause and summon her protection; burning for a moment with inner light that passes out and settles around her like a halo of white. She then follows Heinrich inside, crossbow held ready with bolt loaded.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 17, 2011)

"I have a grapple,"  Garnet assures Heinrich, "But let's make sure the cathedral is empty before we try."

She follows her comrades into the temple.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2011)

He gives a nod of agreement.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 17, 2011)

You head back inside the cathedral and find that the smell is pretty rancid from the corpses you left behind.  Rats have already begun  the process of naturally disposing of the dead, but there is still more  work to be done

There are no goblins or other occupants in sight.  The cathedral is very dark, those without darkvision cannot see anything.  

Getting a  better look at the hole in the ceiling (25 feet up in the air) you can  see that there are other cracks and jagged sections around the opening  where it collapsed.  

[Sblock=Updated Map]The opening in the ceiling is drawn in the NE corner.






[/Sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2011)

Heinrich reaches into his pacak ad draws a small stone. He then sets into orbit around his head and like a dynamo in motion light glows forth from it. It is about as bright as a torch, but it is still what it is: light.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2011)

Pari and his tiger enter the cathedral with the others. Pari his his bow ready, an arrow knocked.

"Ah, thank you Heinrich! Much better."
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 41/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Longstrider, Produce Flame (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2011)

The wizard smiles at the thought of aiding another with such a simple item.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 18, 2011)

"Let's clear these bodies out," says Garnet, then she stops.  "How do we get rid of them?"  It is clear she does not relish the thought of taking corpses of unknown humanoids to the authorities.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2011)

Most of the dead Githyanki are hardly recognizable as Githyanki.  The skeletons only have about half the flesh still on them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


 is there access to the canals?if so, we can make them fish food


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2011)

*GM:*  If that's what you want.  I am not concerned with what you do with the corpses as long as you are not necrophiliacs. RP it who you want to.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ausk will start grabbing the dead remains and hauling them out to the canals, reminding himself to not drink the water in a town where the water is such an easy disposal.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2011)

Heinrich casts 'freshen'and reduces the stench , then takes a body and follows Ausk.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2011)

Your corpse clean up and disposal activities are covered under darkness as the sun has finally set.  There is just over three hours before the time of the meeting according to the dispatches.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 19, 2011)

"Come then, let's explore the attic," suggests Garnet, pulling out her grappling hook.  She tries a few throws, trying to hook it.  She glances at her new, heavier armor, and adds, "It might be better if someone...lighter were to climb up."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2011)

Garnet uses the grappling hook to try and secure a rope to assist in  climbing.  But, the ceiling is just not strong enough around the hole's  edges and she succeeds in pulling down more pieces as the prongs of the  hook rip chucks and tear through the ancient material.  After about  five minutes she is able to secure the grappling hook on a cross beam so  it will bear weight for someone to climb up.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]How much space is there between the statues and the wall and would they provide enough cover to potentially hide behind?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







sunshadow21 said:


> How much space is there between the statues and the wall and would they provide enough cover to potentially hide behind?



They would provide cover as they did before from the adjacent squares. Also, you can move diagonally around them.  

Same with the alter, BTW.  You can move diagonally past its corners too since they are only half way through a square.

But even if you could squeeze (accepting the penalties) between the statue and the wall, it would not provide concealment against Darkvision (which someone should already know that goblins have).  The figures of the statues are not that massive to provide concealment. You could crouch or lay prone behind the pedestal of the statue's base and get enough concealment from the gated arches leading to the vestibule.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2011)

"Ich habe ein schlechtes Gefühl dabei" Heinrich move to hide behind the alter, forgetting for a moment that he has the light source. He stands again and waits for a better moment to  hide.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ausk will crouch down in H4 with his bow out, ready to provide covering fire if needed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2011)

Pari eyes the rope skeptically. "I'm thinking I'll be the best candidate for going up the rope. If it holds me, someone heavier can try it. You guys just make sure you cover me well." He turns to Tagaiwi and indicates the hole to the tiger. "Guard."

Once the others are in place and let him know they're ready, he secures his weapons and hauls himself hand over hand up into the attic.

[sblock=Actions]Climb Check (1d20+1=16)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 41/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Longstrider, Produce Flame (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 20, 2011)

The gnome climbs the rope easily and reaches the cross beam to pull  himself up. The wood and plaster around the hole where Pari climbed  up is rotted and crumbling as evidenced when he struggled for purchase  on the beam.

Borrowing Heinrich's illumination to light up the attic, he can see  there is a hole in the roof, about 10-15 feet in diameter about midway  down.  The attic has been exposed to the elements and the spaces between  the crossbeams do not look safe to stand on, judging by the look of  things.  There is nothing to suggest that Narissa had been living up here  at all.

        *GM:*  I took the liberty of resolving your lack of illumination.  You can also take a 10 and climb up and down the rope since you are outside of combat and in no hurry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2011)

The little gnome calls back down to the group, "Nothing up here, guys. Only something the size of a rat could be living up here safely anyway . . . anything larger would fall through. Coming down!"

He makes his way back down the rope to the ground floor and dusts his hands on his breeches as he looks around. "What now?"

[sblock=pm]Thanks for the light! Better for his low light vision than the hole in the roof (which he wouldn't have known about before climbing anyway).[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 20, 2011)

"We wait, I guess. Perhaps someone should watch at the door, and the rest of us hide as much as possible."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 20, 2011)

*GM:*  Here's an updated map for your planning.  Once you are ready, I will need a grid coordinate for everyone.

You should have your new mini-stat blocks ready to go and post them before combat starts so I will know what conditions are in effect and weapons in hand.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ausk will crouch down in B7, ready to cast enlarge person as soon as he sees combat starting.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: 

Rage Remaining: 6 rounds
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2011)

H,13 for Heinrich

work in progress:

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +
*AC:* xx , xx flat-footed, xx Touch)
*HP:* xx Current: xx
*BAB* +x *CMB:* +x *CMD:* 
*Fort:* +x *Reflex:* +x *Will:* +x

*Resistance:* 5 fire

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire jett:*  Remaining
*:*  remaining
*:*  remaining
*Spells Remaining:*
Cantrips: 
1st Level 
2nd Level  [/sblock]___________________________________________


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2011)

Pari and Tagaiwi move from under the hole in the roof, just in case he missed something up there - and to avoid falling plaster and wood. He readies himself for combat in case the need presents itself.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Pari to D1; Tagaiwi stays put
Ready Action: Shoot any foe that presents itself

Perception (Pari, Tagaiwi) (1d20+12=27, 1d20+7=9)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 41/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Longstrider, Produce Flame (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Garnet takes up a position in the corner near the door, knowing that if a fight breaks out she will be needed at close range.

OOC:  Move to H14 and wait.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2011)

*GM:*  Garnet cannot be at H14 and still be in the Sanctuary.  Due to the 3D projection of the walls, it might be confusing.  H14 is actually in the vestibule. I have her at G13 for now.

I am wondering where you guys are planning to fight this expected battle.  Judging from where people are placing themselves, you might want to discuss it so you are on the same page.

Fair warning, you are about to have a CR7 encounter, but you get the advantage of preparations and full capabilities.  You still have 2-3 hours of IC time if you want to use them.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ausk is going to try to get large chunks of the ceiling, enlarging the already existing hole, and jam them into the at least one of the vestibule openings. This will hopefully kill two birds with one stone. It will make it harder to hide up in the attic if any of them are fliers, and it might buy us a round as they have to force their way into the main sanctuary area. Maybe we put a statue across each door if we can get them off of their pedestal. When it gets to about 30 minutes before the expected arrival, Ausk will take up his position in B-7 after chugging a potion of Longstrider and pulling out his longspear, ready to cast enlarge person as soon as trouble shows itself. Alf scurries off to a safe place to watch the proceedings from.









*OOC:*


That's all I've got, folks. I may need to train Alf how to use my wand of Cure Light Wounds.







[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Darkwood Longspear
Notable Effects: 

Rage Remaining: 6 rounds
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2011)

Ausk is able to tear apart enough of the ceiling to make it very difficult for someone to hide up there from his darkvision.  It takes the better part of 2 hours.  But, the material from the ceiling doesn't work to well to block a gated archway from the vestibule into the sanctuary.

However, there is enough wood from broken furniture to accomplish that task and completely block one archway or make some barricades.   

The statues are solid stone attached to their pedestals. To move one would require stone cutting tools and a lot of work.  The pedestals are part of the walls of the cathedral. 

        *GM:*  Which archway you blocking, north or south?  

I will remind you of this:
Jael said, "It appears that final payment of services was to be delivered to this Arzethel at the abandoned cathedral tonight."

This is why I asked where you wished to fight Arzethel and the goblins.  I will determine their reactions based on what they see when they arrive.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 21, 2011)

"I don't think that is the way we want to fight them," says Garnet, watching Ausk try to seal off one door.  "They are coming here for business.  If they see something out of place, they may just leave."

"I think we should keep this simple," she adds.  "Ausk and I will stand at the north and south end of the wall by the doors, ready to fight them hand to hand when they come in.  We can both see in the dark, so there will be no need of light until the fighting starts.  Heinrich, Maia, you use the altar for cover and attack from range.  Pari, you and Tagaiwi start near Heinrich and Maia, but use your judgement.  Close with the enemy if they appear safe, or hang back and protect the others.

"Maia should have the wand.  She can move up to heal the fighters if they appear injured, if she can do so safely.  Does this seem like a reasonable plan?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2011)

Maia swallows nervously and moves to the other side of the altar, interposing it between herself and the doors. She nods at the mention of the wand.

"I can use it. But I'm wondering if you might be better off hiding behind statues? We want them all to come inside before we start attacking them, right?"

(Move to E1)


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 21, 2011)

"A good idea," says Garnet, "Though the goblins would have to be careless not to see us."

She eyes the hole in the ceiling.  "The priest said Arzethel is an infernal name," the Dwarf observes.  "Perhaps we should be ready in case something flies through the ceiling as well."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 21, 2011)

"That's why I chose the spot I did. It covers both directions. Perhaps at least put some of the debris so that it creates natural rough terrain in front of one of the openings. Make it look like a hobo came in and started to setup a little private shelter for the night, but got chased away before he could finish. That could still buy us some time and limit access points without scaring them away immediately."

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Darkwood Longspear
Notable Effects: Longstrider

Rage Remaining: 6 rounds
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2011)

Heinrich nods and moves to E,1








*OOC:*


if troubles start, he will cast the following spells: Magic missile then cat's grace


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2011)

*GM:*  Maia and Heinrich cannot both occupy E1, but one can easily be moved to F1.

BTW, Mowgli is driving on his way to a vacation spot and he expressed some ideas.  Since he could have potentially significant time behind the wheel to consider the situation, I will wait for him to post again in a day or so before I will advance things.

Particularly if you might want to consider his ideas as well afterward.

I am glad you are all having more discussion IC, it makes me happy so I don't have to fight the bad guys with one hand tied behind my back to keep a TPK from happening.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Heinrich nods and moves to f,1
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fixed it. also, just to note, make sure we are to the left of the alter.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2011)

"Good thinking, Garnet . . . we've got a little time to prep, might as well use it."

As the time draws near for their enemy to arrive, Pari leads Tagaiwi to a spot at which he hopes the approaching foes won't look when they're first entering, then takes up a post offering him at least a little cover. He reviews his spells quickly . . . all the work he's been doing as a martial member of the group has left him somewhat unfamiliar with his spiritual side. About an hour before the goblins are due to arrive he centers himself and speaks a fervent prayer to Kavan, asking for the Wanderer's speed and infuse his Gnomish legs, and a few minutes before he begins a litany of prayer and timekeeping; as each minute is marked, he renews a prayer for Kavan to guide his efforts to resolve the situation and protect his friends.

"Tagaiwi and I are ready. Garnet, we'll wait to attack until you give the signal or until the Goblins make a hostile move, whichever occurs first."

[sblock=Actions]
Place Tagaiwi at B13 (Handle Animal is auto-succeed at this point)
Place Pari at H7, Longbow in hand
Cast _Longstrider_ 1 hour before they're due to arrive
Begin casting _Guidance_ 1/minute a half-hour before they're due to arrive
Ready Action: Attack (Arzethel if possible, a Gobbo if he can't get a line on Arzethel) when Garnet signals or the foes make a hostile move.
Command Tagaiwi to attack a Goblin when the preceding events have occurred as well, and as actions permit.

(Just in case I'm not on and you need to move the action forward):

Attack (Pari) (1d20+7=8) (and the hits . . . er, misses . . . just keep on comin'! )
Bite Attack (Tagaiwi) (1d20+5=12) for (unlikely) Damage (Tagaiwi) (1d6+2=4)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 41/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Produce Flame


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2011)

Heinrich places his dagger in its sheath and readies his cross bow.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 23, 2011)

"You're right, Ausk," Garnet replies.  "Stay where you are, then.  I'll stand a little closer to the door, so they can't set up lines as easily."

OOC:  Move to H10.  Also, I am going on a vacation for 2 weeks starting next Fri.  I expect to have internet access most of that time, but PM can NPC Garnet as needed to avoid holding up the action.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Longspear (2-h):  Attack: +05, Damage: 1d8+4, Crit:20, x3  , Reach
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2011)

As you finish up the preparations, you settle in to await the appointed time.  About 15 minutes before midnight, you hear the doors opening and figures start coming into the vestibule.  They are wearing cloaks to help disguise themselves, but they start pulling the hoods back from their heads as they enter.  They are goblins.





The one in the lead is a bit large for a normal goblin though, standing over 4 feet tall and he is dressed in black studded leather with a composite longbow over his shoulder and a glaive in hand.  Surely, this must be the one called Arzethel, not your average goblin at all.

He is flanked by a male goblin wearing hide armor and carrying a javelin in hand with wolf in front.  The other side has goblin wearing studded leather with a large sword over his shoulder and a small composite longbow in hand. In the doorway is a female goblin wearing banded armor and carrying a small greataxe.

Behind the vanguard are more goblins warriors with light wooden shields, chain shirts, longbows, and longswords.

The wolf growls and the goblins are speaking in their native tongue.  From their gestures, it looks like they know you are there. It appears that the goblins are planning to keep on coming.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Garnet holds her ground, waiting.  Either the goblins have mistaken them for the Githyanki, or they are seeking to parley in hopes of obtaining their sword.  In either case, there does not seem to be a need to try to charge them in the foyer.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 23, 2011)

As soon as one steps into the vestibule, Ausk starts casting enlarge person.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2011)

They were just outside, it was time to prepare.

Maia closed her eyes and called on the flame in her heart to rise up and protect her from evil. A faint halo of ghostly white fire enveloped her; proof that the invocation had worked.

[sblock=Action]Cast Protection from Evil on self.[/sblock]

[sblock=Miniblock]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +7 

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +10, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+4 to hit, 1d8 dmg, +1 hit/dmg within 30')

Special Abilities: 
Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 3hr/day, In use)
Shooting Stars (3d4 in 5' radius 1/day, DC 15 for half)
Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 5/6
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray, Protection from Evil[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I was waiting for confirmation that Pari is casting Guidance and Heinrich is casting Shield?  You can roll Spellcraft checks as well if you want to identify what spells were cast.





With spells being cast in the sanctuary, the goblins are quite clearly agitated themselves and a few of them begin casting spells too. There are a lot of guttural instructions being issues out there in the Vestibule, near as you can tell they are all using the Goblin tongue. 





 The female in banded mail casts a spell on the leader. Arzethel begins blinking in and out of phase with the material plane. The male in hide armor next to the wolf has a small ball of flame in hand. 

The goblin minions continue entering the vestibule, but outside of their preparations it doesn't appear that they have been ordered to attack yet.






        *GM:*  The bad guys took a single action (Move or Standard). Once I get confirmation on Pari and Heinrich initial Actions and any Spellcraft or Knowledge rolls you all wish to make, I will have them take their second actions.  

We are not in combat yet, but I am doing things like we are in Combat rounds already to keep timing correct. At this time everyone is aware and no longer flat-footed.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 25, 2011)

As he casts his own spell, he contemplates the actions of his foes.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 
CMB: +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Darkwood Longspear
Notable Effects: Longstrider, Enlarge Person

Rage Remaining: 6 rounds
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2011)

Pari will indeed cast Guidance.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 41/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Produce Flame


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 26, 2011)

Heinrich does indeed cast shield.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2011)

Ausk cannot tell what exact spell Arzethel cast, but its effects are visual.  He noticed that the spell the female cast was _Bull's Strength_ to make the leader stronger. The final spell was _Produce Flame_, again almost obvious from the visual evidence.

The goblins move forward and begin coming through the archways after the goblin archer closes the door to the cathedral. 






 The leader passes through the wall between the archways and sneers, "I see that the winged bitch is not here with my payment.  Do you have our gold?  I suggest you hand it over now and we will let you live in slavery."









*OOC:*


Pre-Combat Rounds, limit posts to one round of activity.





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware and not flat-footed. The only illumination is centered on Heinrich.  Beyond it's range he suffers a 20% chance to miss.

Initiative:
Not rolled yet

Updated Map:




1) Can move diagonally past alter and statues.
2) Statues and Alter provide standard cover


```
Ausk:      34/34 HP remaining
Garnet:    34/34 HP remaining
Heinrich:  14/14 HP remaining
Maia:      23/23 HP remaining
Pari:      41/41 HP remaining
Tagawai:   38/38 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 25 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (Pari), Enlarge Person (Ausk), Shield (Heinrich),
Longstrider (Pari), Prot form Evil (Maia)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Prot from Evil
+2AC/Saves), Heinrich (Shield +4AC), Pari (+10ft movement), 
Ausk (-1AC & Attacks, +2Str, -2Dex, 10feet reach)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Arzethel:
Gob2:
Wolf:
Gob3:
Gob4:
Gob5:
Gob6:
Gob7:
Gob8:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I will roll Initiative once someone triggers hostilities or the goblins receive the order to attack.

Please use grid coordinates, combat blocks, and mini-stats.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 26, 2011)

Garnet ignores the goblin's insults.  "Heinrich, light," she instructs, knowing the darkness now gives the goblins an advantage.

"I have never offered a goblin the chance to surrender before," she says.  "But this is a city.  Lay down your arms and you may stand trial for consorting with the demoness."  Her eyes darken.  "Or you can die here, if that is your choice."

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ausk also drank a potion of Longstrider about half an hour before the scheduled arrival.







Ausk just watches the leader quietly, with a look on his face that suggests he would do well to listen to the dwarf.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 
CMB: +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Darkwood Longspear
Notable Effects: Longstrider, Enlarge Person

Rage Remaining: 6 rounds
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 26, 2011)

Heinrich tosses into orbit the ioun stone and light suddenly fills the room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2011)

Pari stands quiet, arrow knocked and waiting for Garnet's signal or for the goblins to make a hostile move.

[sblock=Actions]Ready Action: Fire on the first foe that makes an aggressive move.

Sense Motive (1d20+3=22) to discern first intent to make an aggressive/hostile action (vs. general hostility, which ain't hard to pick up ).[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 41/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Produce Flame


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2011)

[Sblock=OOC]







Scott DeWar said:


> Heinrich tosses into orbit the ioun stone and light suddenly fills the room.



I need to know where this is going.  It was orbiting his head before (at least that's where I thought it was).

re: Ausk. Intimidate is a social skill that requires some speaking interaction, I believe. Which use of the skill is he using? Change attitude or Demoralize?  Anything that Ausk would say to cause Arzethel to become demoralized could potentially trigger combat to start.  But, think that is what you want at this point anyway.[/Sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 26, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Initimidate requires interaction; it doesn't specify what kind. And demoralize at this point is Ausk's aim.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 26, 2011)

mfloyd3 said:


> Garnet ignores the goblin's insults.  "Heinrich, light," she instructs, knowing the darkness now gives the goblins an advantage.












*OOC:*


 I was under the impression that it was dark up to this momnet and that was a signal to light the room. We my need to do  bit of discussion on this matter.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 26, 2011)

OOC:  I didn't know it could orbit anywhere else.  Garnet wouldn't have known either, so she wouldn't have given any special instructions.  I also had the impression the whole room was dark.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2011)

(OOC - Hehe...Maia could light it up if there's confusion. She hasn't pulled her Daylight for the day.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2011)

*GM:*  I don't think it can orbit anywhere except around someone's head, that's why I was confused on what was being done with it.  In my last DM update, I referred to the only illumination being centered on Heinrich.  That means the Ioun Stone is still in use.  It was never put away.  We ready to continue?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


i am ready


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 27, 2011)

OOC:  Sorry, my mistake, I thought the light had been doused.  Ready to continue.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







sunshadow21 said:


> Ausk just watches the leader quietly, with a  look on his face that suggests he would do well to listen to the  dwarf.



I will assume Ausk growled or something as well to trigger the skill and thus kick off combat. 

Also the goblin warriors are armed differently (chain shirts, longbows, longswords, & shields) than from my initial description.  I fixed it.[/sblock]The leader laughs evilly and sneers, "I will feast on your soul, little girl... Er, maybe after this big ugly one though.  Kill them all."





Ausk's attempt at demoralizing the leader is successful and the other goblins move to attack. They react faster that you do.

Two goblin warriors (#5&6) drop their longbows and draw longswords to corner the tiger.  They fail to hit Tagaiwi though.

The druid (#4) orders the wolf to attack the Aasimar woman on the far side of the sanctuary and advances.  He throws his flame at the man, splashing him with flames [1 dmg after resistance]. The wolf avoids the large half-orc and stops next to Maia.

The archer (#3) fires two arrows at the big half-orc, but both failed to penetrate Ausk's armor.

Arzethel advanced and slashed the half-orc for a nasty gash with his glaive [13 dmg].

The banded mailed goblin(#2) follows behind Arzethel and casts a spell on Garnet [DC13 Will or become shaken].

The last two goblin warriors (#7&8) drop their longbows as well and advance on Pari and Garnet with longswords. Neither are successful in hitting their opponents.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware and not flat-footed. The only illumination(Ioun Torch) is centered on Heinrich.  Beyond it's range he suffers a 20% chance to miss.
Arzethel has 50% concealment, roll 1d100, 1-50 will hit.

Initiative:
Arzethel & The Goblins
You guys.

Updated Map:




1) Can move diagonally past alter and statues.
2) Statues and Alter provide standard cover


```
Ausk:      21/34 HP remaining; 13 dmg
Garnet:    34/34 HP remaining
Heinrich:  13/14 HP remaining; 1 dmg
Maia:      23/23 HP remaining
Pari:      41/41 HP remaining
Tagawai:   38/38 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 25 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (Pari), Enlarge Person (Ausk), Shield (Heinrich),
Longstrider (Pari), Prot form Evil (Maia), Cat's Grace (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Prot from Evil
+2AC/Saves), Heinrich (Shield +4AC, Cat's Grace +2 Dex), Pari (+10ft movement), 
Ausk (-1AC & Attacks, +2Str, -2Dex, 10feet reach. +10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Arzethel (Skaken 3 rnds remain):
Gob2:
Wolf:
Gob3:
Gob4:
Gob5:
Gob6:
Gob7:
Gob8:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please use grid coordinates, combat blocks, and mini-stats.

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.  My posting window though is only once per day and about this time.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ausk rages as the leader approaches, taking a jab first as the creature moves within the reach of his spear, and a second jab goes toward the goblin foolish enough to get within the reach of his spear. As he jabs the one goblin he takes a 5' step closer to the goblin harassing Pari. "Cute reach weapon, mine bigger."

[sblock=actions]AOO on leader as he moves within 15' reach of spear (10 ft + reach weapon)
attack on gob4
move to CD-56[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 12 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 27 (21)
CMB: +8 CMD: 19 Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +5

Current Weapon: Darkwood Longspear
Notable Effects: Longstrider, Enlarge Person, Rage

Rage Remaining: 5 rounds
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Ignore the 1d8 damage rolls. I forgot to change die types for the weapon being large.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]So Pari's readied action and his 22 Sense Motive to discern the start of hostilities gave him no advantage/action/etc?[/sblock]
[sblock=If Pari's Readied Attack Interrupts Goblin's Move]Pari shifts his aim to the Goblin making a bee-line for his position; the great bow snaps, and his arrow whistles as it crosses the intervening space faster than the Goblin can react. It buries itself to the fletchings in the Gobbo's soft belly (maybe).

Standard: Longbow (1d20+6=14) vs. Goblin 8 (FF) for Damage (1d6+2=8)
If that kills Goblin 8 Pari will take aim at another target.
If Goblin 8 keeps coming he'll step back to G6 (Move), drop the longbow (Free) and draw his scythe (Free).
[/sblock]
[sblock=If Pari's Readied Attack Doesn't Help]Pari backpedals as he recognizes that the Gobbo will be on him faster than he can aim and shoot. He drops his bow and grabs quickly for his trusty scythe; his desperate swing cuts a long line of blood across the Goblin's chest and belly.

Move: 5' Step to G6 (drop Longbow, Draw Scythe)
Standard: Scythe (1d20+6=14) vs. Goblin 8 for Damage (1d6+1=7)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Tagaiwi]Tagaiwi greets the oncoming Goblins with a roar and moves to defend himself!
Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=15, 1d20+5=19) vs. Goblin 5 for Claw, Claw, Bite (1d4+2=5, 1d4+2=6, 1d6+2=7) Damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 41/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Produce Flame


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 27, 2011)

seeing things develope as expected he shrugs off almost all of the fire damage and casts  cat's grace to improve his dodging ability (+ 2 to ac, reflex ranged attacks).


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Garnet attempts to shake off the spell the goblin has thrown.

OOC:  She gets +2 Save vs. Spells.  For future reference, does her additional +1 vs. Fear effects count?

OOC:  Shaken, -2 to-hit, Saves, skill & ability checks

Despite the sense of dread that has rocked her back, the Dwarf swings at the goblin before her.

OOC:  TWF to-hit:  -2 for Shaken, +1 for Goblin

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I don't allow readied attacks before Initiative is rolled for either side.  Otherwise you would be suffering them when Ausk started combat. Since your side triggered combat, the Sense Motive did not apply.





Ausk delivers a light wound to Arzethel, but it doesn't slow him down.  However, the half-orc notices that at least some of the damage was immediately healed, similar to what happened with the half-fiend.

Tagaiwi's bite takes down one of her assailants, but Pari and Garnet both miss, failing to penetrate the goblin warriors' chain shirts [Min AC 15+Dex].

[sblock=Updated Map]Symbols on the tokens are for Shaken, Disabled, Dying & Prone.





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Arzethel: 11 dmg; Lightly wounded
Gob4: 14 dmg; Disabled
Gob5: 7 dmg; Unconscious & Dying

Maia is left for this round.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2011)

(OOC - Sorry to post this here, I couldn't find the OOC thread for this game. Does a 5' radius burst cover 1 square, or does it cover 4 squares that share a common corner? Also, Scott, give me at least a day befoe you PM me, alright? It takes time for me to find time to post on a weekday. )


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


It is a 4 square area centered on the intersection.  We are using the Sword and Fallen Angel Thread for OOC stuff.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2011)

Maia looks at the wolf in dismay and calls, "Um...can someone help me with this big dog-thing? It looks very upset!"

She decides that Pari might be able to help her best...but Pari is busy with two of the 'goblins.' So perhaps she could him with his problem, so he could help her with hers. As Maia turns her face towards the broken ceiling, and the night sky above...soft white light begins to filter down in a shaft.

"Help me," Maia whispers to the sky. "Centaurus, you're so close...send me aid against those who would send me back." 

For a moment there was silence. Then a far off whistling, like a teakettle at boil, that developed into a shriek as something hot and blindingly white came down  among the two goblins near Pari and exploded, showerin them both in fire!

(Spray of Shooting Stars as a standard centered on intersection between F and G, and 7 and 8. It's an Su ability,so doen't provoke AoO, Reflex DC 14 for half)

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +7 

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +10, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+4 to hit, 1d8 dmg, +1 hit/dmg within 30')

Special Abilities: 
Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 3hr/day, In use)
Shooting Stars (3d4 in 5' radius 1/day, DC 15 for half)
Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 5/6
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray, Protection from Evil [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 28, 2011)

*er, uh, oops*



Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Sorry to post this here, <snip> Also, Scott, give me at least a day befoe you PM me, alright? It takes time for me  to find time to post on a weekday. )












*OOC:*


 so sorry Shay', I will try not to be so jumpy!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2011)

The shooting stars bring down the disabled druid (#4), but the goblin warrior (#8) manages to avoid the worst of the damage.

The goblin warrior (#6) cornering the tiger readies his shield and swings his sword again, but missed.

The wolf fails to bite Maia, snapping at nothing but air.

The archer (#3) fires two arrows at the big half-orc, one gets through his armor for a light wound [4 dmg].

The shaken leader retorts the half-orc, but his tone lacks conviction, "Yes, yours is bigger. But so are you, more of you to feast upon."





Arzethel advances closer and slashes the half-orc and the gnome delivering nasty wounds with his glaive to each [12 dmg to Ausk & 16 dmg to Pari].

The female goblin in banded mail (#2) raises her arm holding a medallion of  some sort and grunts in her native tongue.  She brings it back down and  wave of nausea radiates out from her body to washes over those of you  within 30 feet [8 dmg, Will DC12 for 1/2]. The goblins are not affected. She moves away from Ausk's reach weapon.

The last two goblin warriors (#7&8) ready shields and continue to do battle with Pari and Garnet with their longswords. Pari is slashed for a light wound [5 dmg].









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware and not flat-footed. The only illumination(Ioun Torch) is centered on Heinrich.  Beyond it's range he suffers a 20% chance to miss.
Arzethel has 50% concealment, roll 1d100, 1-50 will hit.

Initiative:
Arzethel & The Goblins
You guys.

Updated Map:




1) Can move diagonally past alter and statues.
2) Statues and Alter provide standard cover


```
Ausk:      01/34 HP remaining; 16dmg & 4dmg
Garnet:    30/34 HP remaining 4dmg
Heinrich:  13/14 HP remaining;
Maia:      23/23 HP remaining
Pari:      16/41 HP remaining; 21 dmg & 4dmg
Tagawai:   34/38 HP remaining; 4dmg

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 25 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (Pari), Enlarge Person (Ausk), Shield (Heinrich),
Longstrider (Pari), Prot form Evil (Maia), Cat's Grace (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Spray of Shooting stars (Maia)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Prot from Evil
+2AC/Saves), Heinrich (Shield +4AC, Cat's Grace +2 Dex), Pari (+10ft movement), 
Garnet (Shaken)
Ausk (-1AC & Attacks, +2Str, -2Dex, 10feet reach. +10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Arzethel (Skaken 2 rnds remain): 11 dmg; Lightly wounded
Gob2:
Wolf:
Gob3:
Gob4: 19 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob5: 8 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob6:
Gob7:
Gob8: 2 dmg; Lightly wounded
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I will edit this post as people roll their Will Saves to determine the damage from negative energy.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ausk decides he's rather tired of his opponent having a reach weapon and takes action to correct that as he takes a 5 foot step back to CD-45.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 12 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 27 (21)
CMB: +8 CMD: 19 Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +5

Current Weapon: Darkwood Longspear
Notable Effects: Longstrider, Enlarge Person, Rage

Rage Remaining: 5 rounds
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 29, 2011)

Gasping in pain from the multiple successful attacks, Pari shakes off the worst of the nauseating energy and decides that discretion is the better part of valor. He steps back quickly, finding and unstopping a potion. The gnome never takes his eyes off his opponents as he downs the draught in one long swallow.

[sblock=Actions]Will Saves (Pari: 1d20+7=21, Tagaiwi: 1d20+4=24)

Pari

Move: 5' Step to G5, Retrieve Potion of CLW
Standard: Drink CLW Potion (1d8+1=7)
Tagaiwi

Standard: Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+5=23, 1d20+5=15, 1d20+5=9) for Damage (1d4+2=5)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 23/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Produce Flame


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 34/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 29, 2011)

OOC:  Is Garnet still shaken from the Druid's spell?  It's marked on the map but not the combat status.  I've assumed she is -- If she isn't, please modify rolls.

Garnet tries to focus past the magical energies that wash over her, and swings her axe at the goblin before her.

OOC:  Just a single attack, no TWF.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I updated the Combat Status.  Yes, garnet is still shaken, the spell will last the duration of this combat most likely.





Ausk's attempt to disarm the leader, misses as the spear's point passes through the weapon while Arzethel is out of phase.

Tagaiwi's claw severely wounds the goblin warrior, but he is still on his feet.

Garnet takes down the goblin facing him, leaving that warrior mortally wounded.
 
[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Pari 23/41 HP

Gob6: 5 dmg; Almost dead
Gob7: 8 dmg; Unconscious & Dying

Heinrich & Maia are left for this round.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 30, 2011)

Heinrich moves 10 feet east and 10 feet north, the speaks words of power.
(Cast Acid splash)
1d6 is a d3 damage for 2 points-too bad there is no spell critical


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 30, 2011)

(OOC - Spells can critical if they have attack rolls. Roll to confirm. )


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 30, 2011)

[Sblock=OOC]Yes, I think that is correct, Ranged Touch attacks can critical.

I would prefer people to post IC content during combat instead of strictly game mechanics, even if it is only a textual description of their characters actions. Role-playing doesn't need to stop during combat. 

Then, I would like game mechanics in OOC comments, preferably all in one spoiler block like this (same for the other game, MFloyd3):
[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Draw morningstar
*Standard Action: *Melee attack on Skeleton 2; Morningstar (1d20+3=17,  1d8+2=8)
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock]That way, maybe I won't have to smack people in the head (ie. Scott DeWar) for not giving me a target for their spells.  

Also, I like the fact that I was provided the effects and such for Maia's Shooting Stars power.  As you guys level up, the amount of DM work required for a round of combat increases and that information helps keep me from making mistakes.[/Sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 31, 2011)

me said:
			
		

> Heinrich moves 10 feet east and 10 feet north, the speaks words of power.
> (Cast Acid splash)
> 1d6 is a d3 damage for 2 points-too bad there is no spell critical



[sblock]
Target was the wolf worrying Maia.
once again d6 is a d3
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2011)

As the wolf flinches from the acid spray from Heinrich, Maia tries to follow up on his success by risking a point-blank shot from her crossbow! As she raises the weapon however, the wolf lunges at her, snapping and snarling...and hitting the thing so close proves to be more difficult than she imagined!

(Action: Fire crossbow, incurring AoO. I'm assuming a 13 misses, but if it hits I'll roll damage here.)

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +10, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+4 to hit, 1d8 dmg, +1 hit/dmg within 30')

Special Abilities:
Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 3hr/day, In use)
Shooting Stars (3d4 in 5' radius 1/day, DC 15 for half)
Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 5/6
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray, Protection from Evil [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 1, 2011)

Maia's bolt grazes the wolf's hide, but doesn't penetrate.

The goblin warrior (#6) is badly wounded and still manages to be ineffective in hitting the cornered tiger.

The wolf steps forward in pursuit of Maia, jaws closing around her ankle [5 dmg]. However, the beast is unable to drag her off her feet as she jerks her leg back.

The archer (#3) steps forward and fires an arrow into the big half-orc, dropping him to the ground [8 dmg]. The second arrow zips by Heinrich and breaks against the stone alter.

The shaken leader turns towards the dwarf, now that the half-orc is down, snarling, "Ha, the mighty fall.  I come for you wench!"




Arzethel turns and advances on Garnet, slashing viciously.  But, neither strike makes it past her shield. 

 The female goblin in banded mail (#2) moves forward to invoke another guttural incantation and touches the fallen druid.  The druid (#4) is healed significantly and gets back to his feet, picking up his scimitar.

The last goblin warriors (#8) pursues after the gnome, but misses Pari.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware and not flat-footed. The only illumination(Ioun Torch) is centered on Heinrich.  Beyond it's range he suffers a 20% chance to miss.
Arzethel has 50% concealment, roll 1d100, 1-50 will hit.

Initiative:
Arzethel & The Goblins
You guys.

Updated Map:




1) Can move diagonally past alter and statues.
2) Statues and Alter provide standard cover


```
Ausk:      -7/34 HP remaining; 8dmg; Unconscious & dying
Garnet:    30/34 HP remaining; Shaken
Heinrich:  13/14 HP remaining;
Maia:      18/23 HP remaining; 5 dmg
Pari:      23/41 HP remaining; 
Tagawai:   34/38 HP remaining; 

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 25 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (Pari), Enlarge Person (Ausk), Shield (Heinrich),
Longstrider (Pari), Prot form Evil (Maia), Cat's Grace (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Spray of Shooting stars (Maia)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Prot from Evil
+2AC/Saves), Heinrich (Shield +4AC, Cat's Grace +2 Dex), Pari (+10ft
movement), Garnet (Shaken), Ausk (-1AC & Attacks, +2Str, -2Dex, 
10feet reach. +10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Arzethel (Skaken 1 rnds remain): 11 dmg; Lightly wounded
Gob2:
Wolf: 2 dmg; Minor wound
Gob3:
Gob4: 10 dmg; Badly wounded
Gob5: 9 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob6: 5 dmg; Almost dead
Gob7: 9 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob8: 2 dmg; Lightly wounded
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I bought you a few rounds at least, Garnet. Sorry I couldn't have done more.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Garnet desperately parries Azerthel's blows, then counter-attacks with a vicious swipe of her axe.

[sblock=Actions]
5' step to G10, if it is possible to stand there.  If she cannot stand there, she will go to G9.

Single axe attk against Azerthel
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

CURRENT CONDITION:  SHAKEN
TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2011)

Pari counters the goblins missed swing with a more successful one of his own . . . his scythe lashes out and cuts deep into the enemy before him.

Tagaiwi, meanwhile, finishes off the goblin in front of him and hisses and growls at the one beyond.

[sblock=Actions]Pari:

Standard: Scythe (1d20+6=20) vs. Gob 8 for Damage (1d6+1=5)
Move: to F6, then F7
Tagaiwi:

Standard: Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=18) vs. Gob 6 for Damage (1d6+2=3)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 23/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Produce Flame


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 34/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 2, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Just to give you guys a heads up, I am considering sidelining Ausk until UC can be approved so he can be rebuilt into something that isn't going to drop after 2 rounds. It's just not fair to the party or fun for me when he spends most of combat unconscious.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 2, 2011)

Pari and Tag manage to take down the two goblin warrior minions. 
        *GM:*  I am waiting on a response to a PM on Garnet's actions before resolving. But she hits if she beats the concealment, however the damage is not enough to fell Arzethel (hard to spell, huh?).  I will do a full update tonight in about 12 hours.

Maia and Heinrich are up, then Ausk can roll for stabilizing if no one can heal him this round.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


\regarding last round: did the 13 hit for touch attack?







*OOC:*


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 2, 2011)

Garnet catches the blinking creature and inflicts another light wound.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Ausk is stable

Arzethel: 16 dmg; Moderately wounded
Gob6: 8 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob8: 7 dmg; Unconscious & Dying

Heinrich & Maia are left for this round.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2011)

Heinrich nearly trips over the enlarged half orc while concentrating on Maia's situation. He draws out a potion of healing and feeds it to Ausk.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 4, 2011)

Heinrich applies the potion and Ausk regains consciousness, yet remains prone.  His weapon possibly remaining in his grasp.

        *GM:*  Ausk is at 01/34 HP & needs a DC15 Str Check to retain weapon in hand.

Ausk & Maia are left for this round.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ausk lets the weapon fall out of his hand as he tries to move one hand to the pouch where his wand is without being noticed and otherwise simply tries to play dead.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +0
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 10
CMB: +4 CMD: 14 Fort: +4 Reflex: +0 Will: +3

Current Weapon: 
Notable Effects: Longstrider, Enlarge Person, Fatigued (3 rounds remaining)

Rage Remaining: 4 rounds
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 4, 2011)

Heinrich watches Ausk to see if he stirs. "Ah, goot, he is stable."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2011)

Maia (NPC'd) steps back, reloads her crossbow and shoots again at the pursuing wolf.  The bolt misses.

The wolf continues its pursuit of Maia, jaws snapping at the air as she nimbly lifts her leg out of the way.

The archer (#3) steps forward and two arrows at the cornered tiger, but both shots are poor.

Arzethel continues to duel with the dwarf, "That all you got, wench? I will feast on your flesh soon."




The leader steps back to make space and cuts wickedly, glancing a blow off the dwarf's shield.  The second slash opens up Garnet's thigh however for a heavy wound [16 dmg].

 The female goblin in banded mail (#2) moves aside and raises her arm holding the medallion again, snarling in her native tongue.  She brings it back down and  wave of  nausea radiates out from her body again to washes over those of you  within 30  feet [6 dmg, Will DC12 for 1/2].

The druid (#4) steps away from Pari and heals himself completely with a spell.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]The only illumination(Ioun Torch) is centered on Heinrich.  Beyond it's range he suffers a 20% chance to miss.
Arzethel has 50% concealment, roll 1d100, 1-50 will hit.

Initiative:
Arzethel & The Goblins
You guys.

Updated Map:




1) Can move diagonally past alter and statues.
2) Statues and Alter provide standard cover


```
Ausk:      07/34 HP remaining; 3 dmg
Garnet:    08/34 HP remaining; Shaken; 16 + 6 dmg
Heinrich:  10/14 HP remaining; 3 dmg
Maia:      18/23 HP remaining; 
Pari:      17/41 HP remaining; 6 dmg
Tagawai:   28/38 HP remaining; 6 dmg

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 25 charges remain
Spells Cast: Enlarge Person (Ausk), Shield (Heinrich), CWL (Maia)
Longstrider (Pari), Prot form Evil (Maia), Cat's Grace (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Spray of Shooting stars (Maia), Fire Jet (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Prot from Evil
+2AC/Saves), Heinrich (Shield +4AC, Cat's Grace +2 Dex), Pari (+10ft
movement), Garnet (Shaken), Ausk (-1AC & Attacks, +2Str, -2Dex, 
10feet reach. +10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Arzethel: 16 dmg; Moderately wounded
Gob2:
Wolf: 2 dmg; Minor wound
Gob3:
Gob4: 
Gob5: 10 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob6: 9 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob7: 10 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob8: 8 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up.

I will edit this post as people roll their Will Saves to determine the damage from negative energy.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


If the druid is back up, we may as well retreat or accept the TPK, because there is no way that we are going to win this fight. Not with a blinked demon that can take 1/3 of our strongest member's hp in one hit who has yet to miss, a druid, the druid's animal companion, and that cleric against us. Even if we manage to knock any of them unconscious, someone will just heal them, and we'll still have the two melee characters one hit away from being out.







Ausk will stand up while taking the flail off of his back, and try one last gambit to disarm the fiend.
Subtract from the disarm roll. I keep thinking the disarm property adds +4 instead of +2.

[sblock=actions] 5' step to CD-56
standard = pathetic disarm attempt[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +0
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 7
CMB: +4 CMD: 14 Fort: +4 Reflex: +0 Will: +3

Current Weapon: 
Notable Effects: Longstrider, Enlarge Person, Fatigued (2 rounds remaining)

Rage Remaining: 4 rounds
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 5, 2011)

"Bold words while you are backing away," counters Garnet, pushing forward.  She steps in and swings again.

[sblock=Actions]
5'step to F9, axe attk on Arzethel
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2011)

heinrich moves 10 feet to the west (d,1) and lets loose with a fire jett.
save vs dc for half or fail for full and take further damage next round


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2011)

(OOC - Ugh, what a week!)

Maia leaves the wolf behind, trying to get to Ausk! On reaching the enlarged oracle of battle, she gives him a gift of healing power.

(Move to E4 and CLW on Ausk. Spell, not wand.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2011)

This time the wave of energy - so antipathetic to the natural, living world he serves, sends Pari reeling. He makes a desperate swing with his scythe, but manages somehow to catch the butt on the corpse behind him . . . the unexpected resistance causes him to stagger to the side and he just manages to keep his weapon up to fend off attempts to take advantage of his precarious position. _Kavan, Wanderer, hast thou forsaken me? Reverse your curse, 'Coon, else your faithful servant is truly dead!_

[sblock=Actions]Pari's Will Save (1d20+7=8)
Tagaiwi's Will Save (1d20+4=6)

Pari:

Standard: (Activate Combat Expertise) Attack (1d20+5=6)
Move: 5' Step to G8
Tagaiwi:

Move: to C11
Standard: Attack (1d20+5=21) for Damage (1d6+2=6).

*Just freakin' kill me now, dammit! Average roll on four d20's: 05!*[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 17/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Produce Flame


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 28/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2011)

*GM:*  I edited the last update based on Saving Throws.  

I need a target direction for the Fire Jet from Heinrich.  

Ausk needs to take a 5ft step to reach Arzethel as well, I need to know which squares that will be.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Post editted with move location.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> heinrich moves 10 feet to the west (d,1) and lets loose with a fire jett.
> save vs dc for half or fail for full and take further damage next round



Target, the wolf









*OOC:*


oops,sorry. It was in my head to say that.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 6, 2011)

*GM:*  Thanks.  I will update tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I bet you can guess what distracted me- I will try and  concentrate better


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 7, 2011)

As Maia moves away from the wolf, it fails to evade the brunt of Heinrich's jet of fire and begins to burn.  It continues after the woman, but is too distracted to actually bite her.

The archer (#3) steps back from the tiger fired two arrows again at tiger, but both shots missed.

Arzethel continues to duel with the dwarf and the gnome, "Persistent lot, aren't you. I will feast on all of you miserable excuse for warriors."




He steps towards Ausk, away from Garnet, and slashes at Pari for a heavy wound [15 dmg]. His second strike misses Garnet horribly.  The shifting in and out of phase with the material plane ends, Arzethel is now solid.

 The female goblin in banded mail (#2) cast a spell and Maia feels her body start to go rigid, her muscles beginning to lock up [Will DC14 or be paralyzed].

The druid (#4) steps towards the tiger and slashes with his scimitar, but cannot even touch the animal.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]The only illumination(Ioun Torch) is centered on Heinrich.  Beyond it's range he suffers a 20% chance to miss.
If Maia fails initial save, she uses Full Round Action to save again to break spell.

Initiative:
Arzethel & The Goblins
You guys.

Updated Map:




1) Can move diagonally past alter and statues.
2) Statues and Alter provide standard cover


```
Ausk:      12/34 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    08/34 HP remaining; Shaken; 
Heinrich:  10/14 HP remaining; 
Maia:      18/23 HP remaining; 
Pari:      02/41 HP remaining; 
Tagawai:   28/38 HP remaining; 

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 25 charges remain
Spells Cast: Enlarge Person (Ausk), Shield (Heinrich), CWL (Maia)
Longstrider (Pari), Prot form Evil (Maia), Cat's Grace (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Spray of Shooting stars (Maia), Fire Jet (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Prot from Evil
+2AC/Saves), Heinrich (Shield +4AC, Cat's Grace +2 Dex), Pari (+10ft
movement), Garnet (Shaken), Ausk (-1AC & Attacks, +2Str, -2Dex, 
10feet reach. +10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Arzethel: 16 dmg; Moderately wounded
Gob2:
Wolf: 9 dmg; Badly wounded
Gob3: 6 dmg; Moderately wounded
Gob4: 
Gob5: 11 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob6: 10 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob7: 11 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob8: 9 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Despite the blood dripping from her multiple wounds, Garnet steps forward to press her attack.

[sblock=Actions]
5' step to F8
single axe attk on Azerthel
[/sblock]

OOC:  Did not count any flanking bonus from Ausk, but if he attacks, perhaps that should get added in?

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2011)

Pari, sorely wounded and in need of succor, crouches and holds his scythe defensively between himself and the demonic goblin as he slips behind Garnet, placing himself temporarily out of reach. He draws out the healing wand and applies a charge to himself.

Tagaiwi, meantime, tries to take advantage of the fact that one of the slippery goblins has come deliberately within his reach. He circles his foe as claws and teeth fly, but the tiger manages only one slap with a massive paw.

[sblock=Actions]Pari:
Free: 5' Step to H9
Move: Draw Wand of CLW
Standard: Wand of CLW (1d8+1=7)

Tagaiwi:
Standard: Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+5=19, 1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=11) for Damage (1d4+2=3)
Free: 5' Step to C10
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 09/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Produce Flame


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 28/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 7, 2011)

"You talk too much." Ausk tries to bring the flail down on his now solid foe before stepping over and sitting down on the druid.

[sblock=actions]standard: attack fiend
5' step to DE 56
move action to sit down on druid[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +0
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 7
CMB: +4 CMD: 14 Fort: +4 Reflex: +0 Will: +3

Current Weapon: 
Notable Effects: Longstrider, Enlarge Person, Fatigued (1 rounds remaining)

Rage Remaining: 4 rounds
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2011)

Heinrich moves 10 feet south and 5 feet east to end at (F,2) he points his finger at the wolf and another 20 foot jett of flame erupts forth.
[sblock=flame jet crunchy]save vs flame jet for half relex 15 or take full and continue burning[/sblock]
Unplanned was the fact that the flame jett will also reach the downed goblin in (F, 6)


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 7, 2011)

*GM:*  The wolf will go down from the fire damage from the first one.  Heinrich might want to reconsider his action.

Ausk stood up last round so I am not sure his actions this round make sense.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


For some reason, I thought he was still prone. I will adjust the post accordingly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *GM:*  The wolf will go down from the fire damage from the first one.  Heinrich might want to reconsider his action.




edited as follows:
Heinrich moves 10 feet south, 5 feet southeast, smiles t the burning dead wolf and continues 15 feet east to end at (G,5) he points his finger at the goblin in (E,7) and another 20 foot jett of flame erupts forth.
[sblock=flame jet crunchy]save vs flame jet for half reflex dc 15 or take full and continue burning[/sblock] He has a strange feeling that this is the demon witch from the earlier battle


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2011)

[Sblock=OOC]Still waiting to figure out the sitting on the druid business.  Tag attacked Gob 4, correct?[/Sblock]Garnet 's axe blow falls short as the goblin's leader dodges aside, despite being flanked.  

Ausk's flail impacts Arzethel, but the blow glances off the armor.

Tagaiwi inflicts a minor wound on the scimitar wielding goblin.

Heinrich's flame jet burns Arzethel, he doesn't manage to dodge the worst of the effects and catches on fire.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Pari at 9/41HP

Arzethel: 21 dmg; Moderately wounded & on fire
Gob4: 3 dmg; Lightly wounded
Wolf: 15 dmg; Unconscious & dying

Maia is left for this round.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2011)

[sblock=the goblins advocate]
I thing the length of the fire jett is only 20 feet. is that 20 feet or less?
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2011)

*GM:*  You are right, it won't reach the archer.  I was thinking it was 30 feet, 20 feet past Arzethel.  I fixed my notes, but not going to both with the map.

As nice as it might be to squash goblin by sitting on him, I ruled that it requires a standard action and a dice roll.  Maybe next round.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2011)

Freed from the oppressive presence of the wolf, and shaking off the evil spells with almost nonchalant ease, Maia reloads her crossbow. As she lays the bolt in the firing mechanism, she sings a haunting, lovely song in a strange language and passes her hand over the device, which ignites with thin white flame!

(Action: Move - reload. Std - Cast Divine favor on self. (+2 to hit, + dmg))

(OOC - Oops, forgot saves! Adding now. Sorry about that!)

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
HP: 18/23
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +10, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+6 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg, +1 hit/dmg within 30')

Special Abilities:
Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 3hr/day, In use)
Shooting Stars (3d4 in 5' radius 1/day, DC 15 for half)
Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 3/6
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray, Protection from Evil 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 9, 2011)

The archer (#3) drops his bow and draws his sword.  Stepping to his right he flanks the tiger.  His large sword slashes Tagaiwi for a light wound [5 dmg].

Arzethel snarls with pain as he is on fire, "Aargh, a blasted mage! Your soul will taste best best of all."




He slashes at Heinrich twice, the first one narrowly missing, but the second biting deep into the wizard's torso [13 dmg]. Heinrich falls and Arzethel steps back, out of the flanking situation he was in.

 The female goblin in banded mail (#2) moves away from the vicious tiger and casts another spell, blessing her allies. Their weapons faintly glowing with unholy light

The druid (#4) slashes again with his scimitar, but still cannot touch the tiger.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]The only illumination(Ioun Torch) is centered on Heinrich.  Beyond it's range he suffers a 20% chance to miss.

Initiative:
Arzethel & The Goblins
You guys.

Updated Map:




1) Can move diagonally past alter and statues.
2) Statues and Alter provide standard cover


```
Ausk:      12/34 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    08/34 HP remaining; Shaken; 
Heinrich:  -3/14 HP remaining; 13 dmg
Maia:      18/23 HP remaining; 
Pari:      09/41 HP remaining; 
Tagaiwi:   22/38 HP remaining; 6 dmg

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 25 charges remain
Spells Cast: Enlarge Person (Ausk), Shield (Heinrich), CWL (Maia)
Longstrider (Pari), Prot form Evil (Maia), Cat's Grace (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Spray of Shooting stars (Maia), Fire Jetx2 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Prot from Evil
+2AC/Saves), Heinrich (Shield +4AC, Cat's Grace +2 Dex), Pari (+10ft
movement), Garnet (Shaken), Ausk (-1AC & Attacks, +2Str, -2Dex, 
10feet reach. +10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Arzethel: 21 dmg; Moderately wounded
Gob2:
Wolf: 16 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob3: 6 dmg; Moderately wounded
Gob4: 3 dmg; Lightly wounded
Gob5: 12 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob6: 11 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob7: 12 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob8: 10 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 9, 2011)

"Congratulations, you took down a mage. You must feel so proud of yourself right now. Now see if you can do it to an actual fighter, fool." Ausk moves to a position that will allow Maia a clear shot at healing Heinrich while giving the fiend another sharp growl.

[sblock=actions]standard: intimidate fiend
5' step to EF 56[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +0
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 12
CMB: +4 CMD: 14 Fort: +4 Reflex: +0 Will: +3

Current Weapon: 
Notable Effects: Longstrider, Enlarge Person, Fatigued (last round)

Rage Remaining: 4 rounds
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2011)

As Ausk steps aside, Maia is right there, aiming her crossbow. The bolt flickers with strange celestial fire, leaving a trail of light behind it when it's released to fly through the air like a shrike, directly at Arzethel!

She then quickly ducks back behind Ausk and next to Heinrich, to heal him as soon as she can.

(Fire, then move to F4)

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
HP: 18/23
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +10, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+6 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg, +1 hit/dmg within 30')

Special Abilities:
Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 3hr/day, In use)
Shooting Stars (3d4 in 5' radius 1/day, DC 15 for half)
Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 3/6
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray, Protection from Evil [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


I hope you guys are learning some lessons from this fight. 






Maia's bolt hits home, but the damage is not as effective without being magical. Most of the wound closes up immediately. 

Ausk manages to attract Arzethel's attention again by demoralizing him.
 
[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Arzethel: 22 dmg; Moderately wounded & on fire; Shaken (2 rounds)

Pari/Tag, Garnet, and Heinrich are left for this round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2011)

[sblock=Lessons]Sadly, I've never been very good with either character builds (if you define 'good' as building a really tough character) or tactics. My mind just doesn't seem to work that way, no matter how many threads I read, fights I look at, or characters I examine.  

If I had it to do over, I'd start Pari & Tagaiwi closer together so that they could take advantage of their Precise Strike feat - though with my rolls that wouldn't have helped very much.

I'd say I'd give someone else the CLW wand as well, since Pari's a melee combatant, but this is the first round he's used it and he's not been much help in melee anyway. He bought the bow but that was neutralized in the first round - if he was going to use it he should have started farther back, I guess, and had Tagaiwi just in front of him to soak up the initial charge.[/sblock]

Pari, feeling just a smidge better, steps up behind Garnet to try and use the wand to keep his friend in the fight. Tagaiwi, still seeking advantageous position, circles the Druid and again strikes with claws and teeth.

[sblock=Actions]Pari:
Free: 5' Step to G8
Standard: CLW Wand (1d8+1=7)
Tagaiwi:
Free: 5' Step to D11
Standard: Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=24, 1d20+5=23) for Damage (1d4+2=4, 1d6+2=4)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 09/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Produce Flame


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 28/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2011)

(OOC - Oops! Got ahead of myself! Um. This will be her action next round. )

"Piffle!" Maia blurts, then covers her mouth for a second, embarrassed to have been caught uttering such an expletive. She reloads her crossbow and leans down to heal Heinrich's wounds with a touch of white light...

(Actions: Move - reload. Standard - cast CLW on Heinrich.)


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Garnet steps up and presses her attack against Azerthel.

[sblock=Actions]
5' step to E8
1-h Axe attk vs. Azerthel
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


thank you shay!






Heinric's eyes flutter back open as the lead goblin continues to burn. He stands (move action) and in anger blasts the burning goblin again with his fire jett.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Garnet fails to injure the goblin leader again, her axe glancing of its armor.  Heinrich become stable on his own.  Tagaiwi wounds the druid again, leaving him in bad shape but still on his feet.

The archer (#3) steps forward and continues to attack the tiger, missing badly.

Arzethel snarls with pain as he is still on fire, "Ungh!  Fear me and despair."




He backs away from Garnet's axe and casts another spell.  A wave of crushing despair washes over Garnet, Pari, Maia, and Ausk. [Will Save DC16 vs. Enchantments]

 The female goblin in banded mail (#2) moves to flank the tiger and misses with her great axe.

The druid (#4) casts defensively and succeeds in healing one of his light wounds.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 7





[sblock=Combat Information]The only illumination(Ioun Torch) is centered on Heinrich.  Beyond it's range he suffers a 20% chance to miss.
Crushing Despair DC16 to avoid -2 Attack/Damage/Saves/Skills

Initiative:
Arzethel & The Goblins
You guys.

Updated Map:




1) Can move diagonally past alter and statues.
2) Statues and Alter provide standard cover


```
Ausk:      12/34 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    15/34 HP remaining; Shaken; Healed 7
Heinrich:  -3/14 HP remaining; Stable & Prone
Maia:      18/23 HP remaining; 
Pari:      09/41 HP remaining; 
Tagaiwi:   22/38 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 23 charges remain
Spells Cast: Enlarge Person (Ausk), Shield (Heinrich), CWL (Maia)
Longstrider (Pari), Prot form Evil (Maia), Cat's Grace (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Spray of Shooting stars (Maia), Fire Jetx2 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Prot from Evil
+2AC/Saves, Divine Favor), Heinrich (Shield +4AC, Cat's Grace +2 Dex),
Pari (+10ft movement), Garnet (Shaken), Ausk (-1AC & Attacks, +2Str,
-2Dex, 10feet reach. +10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Arzethel: 24 dmg; Moderately wounded; Skaken (1 round remaining)
Gob2:
Wolf: 17 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob3: 6 dmg; Moderately wounded
Gob4: 7 dmg; Moderately wounded
Gob5: 13 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob6: 12 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob7: 13 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob8: 11 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Pari, Maia, Ausk, & Garnet need to roll Will Saves.

In Round 7: Maia bring's Heinrich back to consciousness. Heinrich stands up to blast Arzethel, but I assume he will 5ft step to F8 to actually be in range to hit Arzethel. However, this will have to take place after Ausk moves out of the way.

Ausk, Pari/Tag, and Garnet are up for actions in Round 7.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 10, 2011)

Laughing at the demon's latest trick, Ausk decides its time to switch things up now that the leader is far enough over to provide a clear path to the healers. Raging and moving forward at a surprisingly quick pace, hetries to bring his flail down to bear on the cleric.

[sblock=actions]Move to FG-89 (should work since Pari is small, if not FG-9,10)
Attack cleric[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +1
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 18 (12)
CMB: +7 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +5

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Longstrider, Enlarge Person, Rage

Rage Remaining: 3 rounds
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2011)

Pari continues his efforts to keep his friends in the fight, stepping up to touch Ausk with the healing wand. Tagaiwi finds his footing and tears into the Druid, inflicting gaping wounds with both claws and teeth.

[sblock=Actions]Pari:
Will Save = 09

Free: 5' Step to F8
Standard: CLW on Ausk = 3
Tagaiwi:
Will Save = 19

Free: None
Standard: Claw, Claw = 21, 19; Bite = 21 for 11 Damage

(Rolls look a little weird - I'm posting from my phone and messed them up a little. They are all correct other than the bonus I used on Tagaiwi's claw attacks should have been +5. The totals in this post are adjusted and correct, and I didn't do any re-rolling or anything.)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 09/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Produce Flame


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 28/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 11, 2011)

Arzethel dodges the worst of the fire damage and avoids catching fire again. 

Ausk misses the cleric, but Tagaiwi mutilates the druid once more, putting that spellcaster out of the fight.

Despite his despair, the gnome continues his healing with the wand.
 
[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Arzethel: 25 dmg; Moderately wounded; Shaken (1 rounds)
Goblin 4: 18 dmg; Unconscious & dying

Maia and  Garnet need to roll Will Saves yet, Garnet's actions complete the round. Remember Arzethel still has a reach weapon.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 12, 2011)

Garnet pushes hard to try to resist the effects of the spell, then pushes onward, stepping in to strike Azerthel again.

OOC:  If this is a Fear effect, add +1 to die roll; also, assuming Garnet is still Shaken

EDIT POST-DIE ROLL:  Not sure what the spell does or how it would affect her ability to attack, so went ahead and rolled it anyway.

[sblock=Actions]
5' step to D8
1h Axe attk on Azerthel
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2011)

Maia tries to stave off the spell!


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2011)

Garnet succumbs to the great sadness and her blow is not hard as it would normally be [only 5 damage]. Maia shakes of the spells effects.

The archer (#3) continues to try and end the tiger with his large sword, but cannot connect.

Arzethel grunts and backs away from the dwarf's attack once more, "Argh! Die already!"




He backs away from Garnet's axe and slashes twice, delivering deep cuts with his glaive to both Garnet [13 dmg] and Tagaiwi [12 dmg].

 The female goblin in banded mail (#2) attacks the tiger, but misses with her great axe. She shifts away from the large half-orc.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 8





[sblock=Combat Information]The only illumination(Ioun Torch) is centered on Heinrich.  Beyond it's range he suffers a 20% chance to miss.

Initiative:
Arzethel & The Goblins
You guys.

Updated Map:




1) Can move diagonally past alter and statues.
2) Statues and Alter provide standard cover


```
Ausk:      15/34 HP remaining; Healed 3
Garnet:    02/34 HP remaining; Shaken & Despaired; 13 dmg
Heinrich:  01/14 HP remaining;
Maia:      18/23 HP remaining; 
Pari:      09/41 HP remaining; Despaired
Tagaiwi:   10/38 HP remaining; 12 dmg

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 22 charges remain
Spells Cast: Enlarge Person (Ausk), Shield (Heinrich), CWL (Maia)
Longstrider (Pari), Prot form Evil (Maia), Cat's Grace (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Spray of Shooting stars (Maia), Fire Jetx2 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Prot from Evil
+2AC/Saves, Divine Favor), Heinrich (Shield +4AC, Cat's Grace +2 Dex),
Pari (+10ft movement), Garnet (Shaken & -2 Attack/Damage/Saves/Skills),
Ausk (-1AC & Attacks, +2Str, -2Dex, 10feet reach. +10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Arzethel: 30 dmg; Badly wounded; 
Gob2:
Wolf: 18 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob3: 6 dmg; Moderately wounded
Gob4: 19 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob5: 14 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob6: 13 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob7: 14 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob8: 12 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Garnet has -2 to damage rolls from the Crushing Despair.

Everyone is up for actions in Round 8.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 12, 2011)

Garnet steps forward, her world a haze of doubt and despair.  But her instincts drive her forward against the goblin, an ancient enemy of her race.

OOC:  5' step to C9 and 1-h axe attk Azerthel.

EDIT:  Huh.  I guess Garnet fights better when Shaken, not Stirred. 

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2011)

The axe bites deep and Arzethel is in pretty bad shape, but still on his feet.

        *GM:*  Arzethel: 41 dmg; Very badly wounded


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2011)

Pari resolutely steps up to apply the curing magic of the wand once more to Garnet.

Tagaiwi roars in anger at the wound inflicted by Arzathel, and spins to pursue his latest tormentor. He lunges forward, striking out with claws and teeth, but manages to inflict only one shallow gash.

[sblock=Actions]Pari:
Free: 5' Step to E8
CLW Wand (1d8+1=3)

Tagaiwi:
Free: 5' Step to C10
Standard: Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+5=19, 1d20+5=7, 1d20+5=8) for Damage (1d4+2=4)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 09/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Produce Flame


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 10/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2011)

Heinrich gets a resolute look as he casts a spell

[sblock=spell info]
casting Magic missle
target is Arzethal
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2011)

Heinrich's two pin points of magic light slam into Arzethel and knock him down, unconscious and mortally wounded.

        *GM:*  Arzethel: 46 dmg; Unconscious & dying


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2011)

Maia lifts her crossbow and advances on the goblins, taking a shot at the spellcasting one!

(Move to E6, fire at cleric.)

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
HP: 18/23
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +10, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+6 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg, +1 hit/dmg within 30')

Special Abilities:
Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 3hr/day, In use)
Shooting Stars (3d4 in 5' radius 1/day, DC 15 for half)
Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 2/6
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray, Protection from Evil [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2011)

Maia's crossbow bolt misses wide.

        *GM:*  Ausk is left for the round.  I will be AFK until Sunday so there will be a day delay on the round update.  But this fight is almost over.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ausk moves once more to smash in the cleric's face.

[sblock=actions]Move to EF-9,10
Attack cleric[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +1
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 18 (12)
CMB: +7 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +5

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Longstrider, Enlarge Person, Rage

Rage Remaining: 3 rounds
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2011)

Ausk misses the cleric.

As Arzethel lies bleeding and dying on the floor, he shapeshifts into another form. 




He is a horrifying wolf-like monster with blue-tinged fur and long sharp claws. 

The archer (#3) continues to try and end the tiger with his large sword, but still fails to come close. He shifts back a step saying something in their guttural language.

The female goblin in banded mail (#2) replies and steps back from the large half-orc and casts another spell.  Her greataxe glows slightly.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 9





[sblock=Combat Information]The only illumination(Ioun Torch) is centered on Heinrich.  Beyond it's range he suffers a 20% chance to miss.

Initiative:
Arzethel & The Goblins
You guys.

Updated Map:




1) Can move diagonally past alter and statues.
2) Statues and Alter provide standard cover


```
Ausk:      15/34 HP remaining
Garnet:    05/34 HP remaining; Shaken & Despaired; Healed 3
Heinrich:  01/14 HP remaining;
Maia:      18/23 HP remaining; 
Pari:      09/41 HP remaining; Despaired
Tagaiwi:   10/38 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 21 charges remain
Spells Cast: Enlarge Person (Ausk), Shield (Heinrich), CWL (Maia)
Longstrider (Pari), Prot form Evil (Maia), Cat's Grace (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Spray of Shooting stars (Maia), Fire Jetx2 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Prot from Evil
+2AC/Saves, Divine Favor), Heinrich (Shield +4AC, Cat's Grace +2 Dex),
Pari (+10ft movement), Garnet (Shaken & -2 Attack/Damage/Saves/Skills),
Ausk (-1AC & Attacks, +2Str, -2Dex, 10feet reach. +10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Arzethel: 47 dmg; Unconscious & Dying 
Gob2:
Wolf: 19 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob3: 6 dmg; Moderately wounded
Gob4: 20 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob5: 20+ dmg; Dead
Gob6: 20+ dmg; Dead
Gob7: 20+ dmg; Dead
Gob8: 20+ dmg; Dead
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  The goblin minions all died a few rounds back from the channel negative energy.  My mistake.

Everyone is up for actions in Round 9.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2011)

Pari steps up and gives Garnet another shot from the wand; Tagaiwi moves in on the sword-wielding archer . . . 

[sblock=Actions]Pari:
Free: 5' Step to D9
Standard: Wand of CLW (1d8+1=6)
Tagaiwi:
Free: 5' Step to C11
Standard: Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+5=17, 1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=19) for Damage (1d4+2=6, 1d6+2=5)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 09/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Produce Flame


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 10/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ausk continues his assault on the cleric.

[sblock=actions]Move to FG-12,13
Attack cleric[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +1
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 18 (12)
CMB: +7 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +5

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Longstrider, Enlarge Person, Rage

Rage Remaining: 2 rounds
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2011)

Ausk misses the cleric, but the tiger takes down the former archer.

        *GM:*  Gob3: 17 dmg; Unconscious & dying


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


who is that on E,8 and what is that symbol mean?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2011)

*GM:*  That is Pari suffering Crushing Despair.  Using same symbol as shaken.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *GM:*  That is Pari suffering Crushing Despair.  Using same symbol as shaken.












*OOC:*


Looked really close and saw it was a chicken,  so i got it now!!







Heinrich moves 5 feet to the south and flame jett's the goblin at G,10


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 13, 2011)

Garnet stares with horror a moment at the strange creature she has been fighting.  Waves of despair still wash over her, wearing her down as heavily as her armor, but she cannot give up the fight.  The clash of steel draws her attention to the final remaining goblin, and she forces herself across the floor.

OOC:  Move to C12, Attk Gob 2 - 1h axe attk


[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2011)

Maia feels a rush of impatience at herself...she can do better than this, she has to prove it!...and reloads the crossbow to take another shot at the goblin cleric! She suspects the creature is about to try to escape...and while she doubts it can outrun Tagawai, it would be good if she could show these people that she really belonged among them. She didn't want them to tell her to go.

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
HP: 18/23
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +10, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+6 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg, +1 hit/dmg within 30')

Special Abilities:
Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 3hr/day, In use)
Shooting Stars (3d4 in 5' radius 1/day, DC 15 for half)
Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 2/6
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray, Protection from Evil [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2011)

The female goblin is the last one standing, barely.  The flame scorches her lightly, but she evades the worst of it. Garnet's axe and Maia's crossbow bolt wound her badly though.

She brings that glowing greataxe down on the female dwarf, and adds only a light wound to Garnet's many [4 dmg].  The cleric steps back through the archway.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 10





[sblock=Combat Information]The only illumination(Ioun Torch) is centered on Heinrich.  Beyond it's range he suffers a 20% chance to miss.

Initiative:
The cleric
You guys.

Updated Map:





1) Can move diagonally past alter and statues.
2) Statues and Alter provide standard cover


```
Ausk:      15/34 HP remaining
Garnet:    07/34 HP remaining; Shaken & Despaired; Healed 6; 4 dmg
Heinrich:  01/14 HP remaining;
Maia:      18/23 HP remaining; 
Pari:      09/41 HP remaining; Despaired
Tagaiwi:   10/38 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 20 charges remain
Spells Cast: Enlarge Person (Ausk), Shield (Heinrich), CWL (Maia), 
Divine Favor (Maia)
Longstrider (Pari), Prot form Evil (Maia), Cat's Grace (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Spray of Shooting stars (Maia), Fire Jetx3 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Prot from Evil
+2AC/Saves, Divine Favor), Heinrich (Shield +4AC, Cat's Grace +2 Dex),
Pari (+10ft movement), Garnet (Shaken & -2 Attack/Damage/Saves/Skills),
Ausk (-1AC & Attacks, +2Str, -2Dex, 10feet reach. +10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Arzethel: 48 dmg; Unconscious & Dying 
Gob2: 14 dmg; Badly wounded
Wolf: 20 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob3: 18 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob4: 21 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob5: 20+ dmg; Dead
Gob6: 20+ dmg; Dead
Gob7: 20+ dmg; Dead
Gob8: 20+ dmg; Dead
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for actions in Round 10.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 14, 2011)

Heinrich moves from G,10 ro 15 feet movement and flame jets goblin 2


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Garnet sees the retreating goblin.  With her allies moving to kill it, she chooses instead to block its retreat.

OOC:  Doublel move to E15, going through southern door.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2011)

The goblin doesn't avoid the worse of the flame jet this time and is not looking very good at all and has caught on fire.

        *GM:*  Gob2: 17 dmg; Very badly wounded


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 15, 2011)

"Why don't you stay a while? The fun is just starting." Ausk comments as he moves forward and tries to trip the cleric.

[sblock=actions]Move to EF 13-14
Standard to attempt to trip the cleric[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +1
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 15
CMB: +7 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +5

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Longstrider, Enlarge Person, Rage

Rage Remaining: 2 rounds
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 15, 2011)

The goblin cleric goes down to the ground, tripped up by Ausk's flail.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  I adjusted Ausk's movement as he cannot move to straddle the wall.

Maia, Pari, & Tag are left to finish the round.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I like that fire jett!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2011)

The motion of the falling goblin catches Tagaiwi's eye; the tiger covers the intervening distance in a quick pounce, and his jaws open wide as he prepares to crush the little man's skull between them . . .

Pari watches the scene through his crushing despair; though his friend Garnet could use the healing best, she's simply too far away for him to muster the energy to pursue. Instead he moves to the easy target, and once more applies the healing wand to Ausk's huge form.

[sblock=Actions]Tagaiwi:
Move: to C13
Standard: Attack (1d20+5=11) (I suspect that misses even with the AC penalty for being prone, but just in case . . . Damage (1d6+2=8)

Pari:
Move: to E11
Standard: Wand of CLW (1d8+1=7)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 09/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Produce Flame


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 10/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2011)

Tagaiwi misses the fallen goblin cleric.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Ausk at 22/34HP

Maia is left to finish the round.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2011)

With the fight practically over, Maia (NPC'd) holds her fire as the  chances of hitting a prone target with Garnet engaged in melee are  pretty bad.

The cleric tries to extinguish the burning flames to keep from losing  consciousness and Ausk's flail and Garnet's axe both crash down and end  her life.  She continues to burn a few moments more.

The cathedral is quiet, with your heavy breathing the only sounds as you realized that you are victorious.  Garnet is still feeling doomed and both she and Pari are suffering from despair yet.

[sblock=Party Status]
	
	



```
Ausk:      22/34 HP remaining
Garnet:    07/34 HP remaining; Shaken & Despaired
Heinrich:  01/14 HP remaining;
Maia:      18/23 HP remaining; 
Pari:      09/41 HP remaining; Despaired
Tagaiwi:   10/38 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 19 charges remain
Spells Cast: Enlarge Person (Ausk), Shield (Heinrich), CWL (Maia), 
Divine Favor (Maia)
Longstrider (Pari), Prot form Evil (Maia), Cat's Grace (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Spray of Shooting stars (Maia), Fire Jetx3 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Prot from Evil
+2AC/Saves, Divine Favor), Heinrich (Shield +4AC, Cat's Grace +2 Dex),
Pari (+10ft movement), Garnet (Shaken & -2 Attack/Damage/Saves/Skills),
Ausk (-1AC & Attacks, +2Str, -2Dex, 10feet reach. +10ft movement)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I rolled the AoO for Ausk and Garnet.

Combat over.  3140XP awarded (628 Each)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 17, 2011)

Heinrich walks over to Pari, "I need a bit of healing please"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Garnet collapses against a wall and pulls off her helmet, panting.  Wisps of sweaty red hair falling across her face, but she seems not to notice.  "What am I doing here?" She demands of the empty air.  "I am a smith!  I have a duty to my ancestors!  Did I really believe I would learn something by bathing in blood?"


[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ausk taps Garnet with his wand before tapping himself again as he comes out of his rage, feeling a bit out of breath after the whole thing. "Who says your duties to your ancestors involve a forge? It may not be about what you learn as much as it is about what you do." After the work with the wand, Ausk sits down by the dead leader as he waits to catch his breath and the spell to wear off. Alf reappears from somewhere, and gives Ausk a good scolding. "I know, little guy, but blood is part of battle, it can't be avoided. At least it didin't get on you this time."









*OOC:*


If anyone else needs healing and Ausk has time, he will continue to heal people from where he is sitting.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2011)

"Everyone seems so gloomy," Maia remarks as she goes to Heinrich and presses her hand to the edge of his wound. "But I think we did really well! Are any of them still alive? We could ask what they wanted with the sword."

(Cure Light Wounds!)


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2011)

The cleric is already dead.  Arzethel is still breathing, barely.  The druid has also passed on, but the archer hasn't yet.

        *GM:*  BTW, I will be AFK and only on my phone for the next 36 hours.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2011)

"Gloomy? i am happy das battle ist ofer!" Ja Vee did well!. Das archer is stly breath, but I think he not want to speak right now."









*OOC:*


thatk you for the healing Shai!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2011)

"Well he won't change his mind if he's dead," Maia points out, and goes to stop the archer's bleeding, then that of the fearsome Arzethel himself as well.

(Heal checks to stabilize)


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2011)

*GM:*  I am still AFK for several hours. Maia stabilizes Arzethel, but she can take 10 and get the archer too if she wants. I will update the party status after healing on my next update.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2011)

(OOC - *slaps head* Taking 10! Silly me. I will do that. As for why stabilize the Head Honcho...the archer might not have been in the loop for what these guys were really up to. But I suspect Arzenthel probably was. )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2011)

With the battle over, Pari finally succumbs to his despair as the others go about their tasks. He sinks down in a quiet corner and begins to weep softly; regardless which way his thoughts turn, he cannot see any purpose to the world, nor can he find meaning in his presence in it.

Tagaiwi comes over and plops heavily to the ground beside his friend, rolling around on his back and nudging the little gnome with a head the size of Pari's torso. Jade green eyes turn to gaze deep into tawny gold ones, and Pari chuckles softly before leaping to his feet, Gnomish exuberance fully restored.

"Of course! _That's_ why we're here! Thanks for the reminder, _kaibígan akin_." He turns to the others, looking them over to see who besides himself might still need some healing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 19, 2011)

Heinrich shakes his head sadly and starts tying up the dog/goblin and the archer.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2011)

You have stopped Arzethel from dying as well as the goblin archer.  However both will require significant healing to brought back to consciousness due to all of the blood lost.  Heinrich can tie up the prisoners.

Ausk and Heinrich are looking much better from their wounds, but Garnet, Pari and Tagaiwi have a ways to go yet.

[sblock=Party Status]
	
	



```
Ausk:      30/34 HP remaining
Garnet:    15/34 HP remaining; 
Heinrich:  11/14 HP remaining;
Maia:      18/23 HP remaining; 
Pari:      09/41 HP remaining; 
Tagaiwi:   10/38 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 19 charges remain
Spells Cast: Enlarge Person (Ausk), Shield (Heinrich), CWL (Maia), 
Divine Favor (Maia)
Longstrider (Pari), Prot form Evil (Maia), Cat's Grace (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Spray of Shooting stars (Maia), Fire Jetx3 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Prot from Evil
+2AC/Saves, Divine Favor), Heinrich (Shield +4AC, Cat's Grace +2 Dex),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ausk (-1AC & Attacks, +2Str, -2Dex, 10feet 
reach. +10ft movement)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Arzethel and Goblin Ranger at -10HP each

With time no longer ticking on the dying goblins, the spells can wear off now.

Now what?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 19, 2011)

After catching his breath, Ausk picks his spear back up, and starts to heal people, keeping an eye on the barghest.









*OOC:*


The first 3 go to Garnet, the last 3 go to the tiger.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2011)

(OOC - Maia healed Heinrich. He's doing pretty well now.)

Maia gets back to her feet and says, "They should live, but just barely. They'll need magic to recover enough to talk."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2011)

*GM:*  With the CLW not labeled and I provided a current Party Status, I need to know who the rolls were applied to exactly.  It would appear that Pari would have been meant instead of Heinrich, but only SS21 can tell me for sure.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Post corrected. I had somehow missed that Heinrich had been healed, and Pari can heal himself as he also has a wand.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2011)

In much better spirits after his friend's reminder of life's simple pleasures, Pari quickly notes that Ausk has taken care of the majority of the healing. He bows deeply to Ausk. "_Maraming salamat po_ . . . thank you very much for healing my friend."

He finishes Tagaiwi's healing, then sees to his own wounds, expending several charges from the wand to restore himself to health.









*OOC:*


OK, that couldn't have worked out much better . . . a lot of charges, but how often do you get two characters in a row healed exactly to full, no charges wasted?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2011)

With several charges expended from your wands of healing, only three of you are still lightly wounded.

[sblock=Party Status]
	
	



```
Ausk:      30/34 HP remaining
Garnet:    34/34 HP remaining; 
Heinrich:  11/14 HP remaining;
Maia:      18/23 HP remaining; 
Pari:      41/41 HP remaining; 
Tagaiwi:   38/38 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 10 charges remain
Ausk's CLW Wand: 44 charges remain
Spells Cast: Enlarge Person (Ausk), Shield (Heinrich), CWL (Maia), 
Divine Favor (Maia)
Longstrider (Pari), Prot form Evil (Maia), Cat's Grace (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Spray of Shooting stars (Maia), Fire Jetx3 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Prot from Evil
+2AC/Saves, Divine Favor), Heinrich (Shield +4AC, Cat's Grace +2 Dex),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ausk (-1AC & Attacks, +2Str, -2Dex, 10feet 
reach. +10ft movement)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  BTW, it is now after midnight.

Now what?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


wow,Maia has more HP then Heinrich. not fair.*sniff, pout*







"Maia, Vhat questions do you wish to have answered regarding this attack?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2011)

Pari makes his rounds, and sees that there are some party members still carrying wounds. He applies the wand to each of them in turn.









*OOC:*


Might as well get everyone to full . . . never know when those extra 3 or 4 HP will save you from unconsciousness!


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 20, 2011)

Garnet has been quiet since the spell wore off, clearly embarrassed by her display.  But at Heinrich's question she breaks her silence.

"Let's take the demon and the goblin to Father Kedrick," she proposes.  "He may be able to identify the demon, and tell us something about it."  It is remarkable that, despite her Dwarven stoicism, she relishes the thought of dropping a bloodied demon on the priest in the middle of the night.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 20, 2011)

"Ja. Ist goot. Every one?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2011)

After four more charges from the party's wand, there are only 6 charges left.  Everyone is back to full strength.

        *GM:*  How do you plan on carting the two wounded creature's?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ausk could recast enlarge person on himself and/or Garnet if need be and carry them back.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


drag them back by their feet and watch their heads bounce off every bump in the road (just kidding)


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 22, 2011)

Everyone looks at each other, engaged in a silent contest of wills to see who will blink first.  Luckily no one disturbs this strange ritual or custom of yours and surprise you.
        *GM:*  As you have finished healing, forgetting to search the bodies, and cannot decide how to carry two mortally wounded prisoners, I will begin laying the tracks for the railroad soon.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 22, 2011)

Having finished the healing, Ausk will start stripping the dead as the others decide how to move them, starting with the leader and the unconscious goblin, than the spellcasters, than the other dead.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
 Initiative: +1
 AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 HP: 34 Current: 34
 CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

 Current Weapon:
 Notable Effects: Longstrider

 Rage Remaining: 2 rounds
 Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2011)

Pari cocks his head to the side, apparently listening to some voice from the air. He nods decisively, and sets to helping Ausk search with a will.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Garnet looks through the gear the goblins were carrying, then begins to collect bows, belts and other equipment.  She sets to building two litters, large enough to carry the corpses, trying to avoid damaging valuable equipment.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2011)

Vaguely disappointed that the fun staring game has ended, Maia lends her aid to those making the litters. She has no idea what to do, but follows directions well enough to be useful as another pair of hands. 

After a few minutes she says, "I could run outside and try to find some guards that could help. Though...I suppose dragging goblins around will probably get their attention anyway."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 22, 2011)

After looking at the pile of weapons and armor, all but the leader's gear is small-sized but you have gathered some excellently crafted armor, melee weapons, and longbows.  There is a decent sized ruby and all of the goblins had some gold and silver coins, when counted approximately 172gp worth.

You are able to fashion two litters with the wooden debris left over from the cathedral's pews and the goblin's cloaks.

After bundling up the loot and placing your unconscious prisoners on the litters, it is almost an hour after midnight.  You are finding yourselves on the edge of exhaustion as it has been a long day.

        *GM:*  The specifics on the treasure is added to the first post.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ausk examines the holy symbol as the others finish up loading the bodies on the litters.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
 Initiative: +1
 AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 HP: 34 Current: 34
 CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

 Current Weapon:
 Notable Effects: Longstrider

 Rage Remaining: 2 rounds
 Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 22, 2011)

"Quite a bit of gold, and some fine arms," notes Garnet.  "Working for this demon must have paid well.  But what is the connection between Azerthel and Narissa?  How are these fiends organizing themselves in Venza?"



[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2011)

"Narissa seemed more powerful," Maia muses. "But maybe that's just because we weren't prepared for her. But she was going to SELL the sword. Maybe they are just business associates?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2011)

Ausk recognizes it as a holy symbol from the Goblin god of mayhem and polygamy.  Typical of the Goblin tribes of the region around Venza, nothing that unusual really.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 23, 2011)

"At least we know the goblin's involvement is fairly straightforward. Someone probably offered them pay, and they took it, not caring too much about what their employer was trying to do."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 23, 2011)

"But Azerthel was disguised as a goblin,"  Garnet points out.
"He must have done that to fool the goblins into following him.  He was up to something bigger than just this deal -- And there may be more like him."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2011)

"Or we are to be set up for something as we leave here?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2011)

"I'm so tired I can scarcely think . . . and the thinking I _can_ do isn't worth anything anyway. Let's get these corpses stripped and get the demon-goblin and his cohort back to the old priest. Then we need sleep. And Tagaiwi needs about 10 pounds of fresh meat; he's been giving me the eye for the past few minutes like he's about ready to make me a snack and go find himself a new friend." The little Druid suits action to words, pitching in to build the litters, move the bodies, etc.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 24, 2011)

"Tagawai can have the wolf," Garnet suggests, not sure if she is kidding.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2011)

"Ja, more then 10 pounds there." Heinrich sounds quite serious.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 24, 2011)

"Considering his master and subsequent probable diet, I wouldn't consider the wolf to be a good choice for a meal. I'd be too afraid of inadvertant food poisoning." Ausk grimaces at just the thought of eating the probably tainted meat of the dead animal companionl.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2011)

*GM:*  Choo, choo.      The dead wolf is a bit mangy, but partially cooked from the wizard's fire jets.

Ready to go, either right away or after Pari gets some wold flesh for Tagaiwi, you head out from the cathedral.  Shortly you arrive at the large iron bound door of the Temple of Helerion. 

Ringing  the iron knocker on the sturdy wooden door, someone checks through the  little window and getting a good look you, a gaggle of crazy adventurers with a few unusual  trophies. The on duty paladin slides the window  shut and opens the door.

He asks, "What is that you want at this time of night?"
        *GM:*  I realize you are having a possibly important plot-related discussion about Narissa and Arzethel.  However, considering events that will happen in your future, there will be significant RL time before you will discuss this with the priest and have the benefits of his research as well. I recommend tabling it for now.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2011)

"We have the creatures who wanted to buy that holy sword from a demonic woman," Maia answers. "Two of them, anyway...the others are dead. But one of them is the leader."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 25, 2011)

"We need to see Father Kedric about the demons walking the streets in this city," adds Garnet.  "He asked us to look into it."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2011)

The paladin guarding the entrance bids you to wait.  

 Shortly afterward, a very tired looking Jael Kedric, dressed a hastily donned robe over his night clothes makes an appearance.






The Father takes a look at the beast and goblin, "I see you survived and took prisoners.  Ahh... that wolf-fiend appears to be a Barghest, very dangerous."

He looks at you expectantly with his sleepy expression.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 25, 2011)

"What is the best way to question this dangerous demon?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 25, 2011)

"That is the fiend you sent us to deal with."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Garnet quickly describes the fight, including the fact that the Barghest was disguised as a goblin and used the name Azerthel.  "It must have been trying to fool the goblins into following it.  But what is it doing in Venza?"  She concludes.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2011)

The paladin mutters a response to the wizard's question, "Probably when it is dead using a spell that allows you to speak with its spirit, I should think."

 Jael Kedric gives the paladin a stern look to shut him up and listens to the tale of the battle.






The Father replies, "I still know nothing more of why it was here.  I have yet to finish deciphering the rest of those dispatches you gave me."

"But, you say the creature would become incorporeal at times, shifting back and forth causing your weapons to pass through."

"Hmmm, dangerous indeed.  I think we will have to be very careful in questioning the creature lest he escape.  Tomorrow I will look into barghests and see what can be done."

"You should come back the day after and I should have some information for you."

He looks like he is ready to go back inside to return to bed.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 26, 2011)

"You're expecting us to guard the demon, then?" asks Garnet, growing angry at the priest's dismissiveness.  "Get it a room at the inn with us, perhaps!?  Priest, you sent us to hunt demons with a wave of your hand and now you think to dismiss us as curtly when we are done?  I had heard I could expect better from the Church of Helerion!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> The paladin mutters a response to the wizard's question, "Probably when it is dead using a spell that allows you to speak with its spirit, I should think."




Heinrich give s the Paladin a slight grin.



perrinmiller said:


> "But, you say the creature would become incorporeal at times, shifting back and forth causing your weapons to pass through."
> 
> He looks like he is ready to go back inside to return to bed.




"you haf prison that can hold him Ja?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2011)

The paladin just laughs at the dwarf's tirade, "You have a lot a nerve making a fuss when you stand there with bloody bodies at our door at after midnight.  We are not a morgue nor a dungeon."

"Father, I think they want you to pay for..."

 The priest gives the paladin another stern look and the man looks a bit ashamed, but not too much.





Jael replies, "Yes, we requested that you deal with the goblins and this Arzethel.  I don't recall asking for prisoners, though."

He steps closer to examine the wounds, "Ah, these are both practically dead and will require more than a few days of care to heal naturally and regain consciousness.  Unless you wish to use Divine Healing and speed the process, of course."

"I don't think they will much care where you put them, inn or otherwise. But, if you want them to live, it should be place were they won't be jostled around to reopen the wounds."

"What is it that you wish done with them? Are you requesting that we interrogate them for you?"

The look he gives the dwarven lass, reminds you of a school principle indulging a student's tantrum.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Garnet grits her teeth, trying to avoid being baited by the priest's condescension.  "I do not want to take them to an inn, where they are surrounded by innocents," she explains matter-of-factly.  "We need a place that is either more isolated or more secure, where we can guard them.  You said yourself that you do not know much about this...barghest, so I do not think we should risk other people's lives on the idea it will not heal itself."

"As for prisoners," she adds, Demons are doing business on the streets of the city where you live.  Armed goblin bands are walking around, under their control.  Don't you think," there is a hint of outraged frustration with the priest in this question, "That it is important to know WHY?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 27, 2011)

"We could probably find an abandoned building to use for the night. The neighborhood might not be the best, but we have enough teeth with us to discourage most disturbances."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2011)

"I still have some magical strength left."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2011)

"We could always use the cathedral where we just fought them. Whatever we do, let's be about it! I'm done in."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2011)

The paladin and the priest are just waiting for you to decide what to do, as they already asked what you wanted from the Church of Helerion but did not receive an answer.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Garnet looks at her companions in confusion, and then back at the priest.  "Does the Church have a place we could use?" she asks in exasperation.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 29, 2011)

The priest gestures for you to bring your trophies, er... prisoners inside the chapter house.




Jael says, "You may use some empty quarters as a holding cell, but the room will not lock and you will have to watch over them tonight until the elders decide what to do about."

"Perhaps I can persuade them to assume responsibility for your charges until I finish my research and you can then decide what you wish to do with them."

The priest shows you to a bare room, that has simple amenities, cots and wash basins.  You can spend an uneventful night watching over your prisoners and catching up on rest.
____________________

By late morning you have completed your morning routines and everyone is refreshed in time for brunch.  A few wet behind the ears paladins have been assigned to watch over the two unconscious forms while you go about your business.
 
        *GM:*  You have rested and replenished spells.  Spellcasters should check if their prepared spells are as they wish them to be.

Plot reminders: This post: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/307825-lpf-daggers-midnight.html#post5606619 and Jael will have information for you the following day about the rest of the Githyanki dispatches and Barghests.

I am not sure how you wish to spend the new day IC, but I can change the scenes in reaction to what you want to do.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think at least one of us should be with the wet behind the ears paladins. Perhaps 2 hour shifts?







new spell list:

0 Level                             
* Mage Hand          
* Detect Magic       
* Light              
* acid splash         

 Level 01                             
 * Burning Hands# (1)   
 * Magic weapon           
 * Feather fall           
 * Magic Missile         

 Level 02               
 *Burning hands of acid &
 * scorching ray #
 * Cat's grace

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(1) cast at +1 level (trait)
(#)denotes a fire elementalist spell
(&) denotes changed to acid


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Garnet rises, looks disdainfully at the two bodies to make sure they are still unconscious, then washes her face with the basin the acolytes left.  She speaks to the others as she begins donning her armor.

"We shouldn't wake the demon until the Father's told us more about it," she observes.  "But we could heal the goblin enough to talk, and get some facts from it.  Where their lair is, what Azerthel told them and had them doing, that sort of thingl."  She shrugs.  "We've this meeting about `Madrigan' tonight, but we may as well try and get something done ahead of time."

OOC:  Garnet would probably agree to having one stay to assist the paladins if Heinrich suggests it IC, but I'd feel a bit bummed at player-level if someone missed out on something interesting doing it.  Tabletop, that sort of thing is less important, but somebody could conceivably be shut out of play for a week that way in PbP.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2011)

"Ja ist goot to leve deamon dog unhealed. Das Paladin Krieger keine Schlachten were put to guard  und they are not going to bee goot to sat alive. goblin dog will eat them alive. One of us might be goot to join them, Ja?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2011)

After several hours it is clear that the prisoners are not healing at any faster rate than can be expected.  The goblin archer will take 4 more days to wake up naturally, but the beast will regain consciousness tomorrow most likely.
        *GM:*  Arzethel at -4HP (Healed 6 overnight)
Gob Archer at -8HP (Healed 2 overnight)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ausk will volunteer to stand guard over the prisoners while the others go out and look for leads. Making sure the barghest's limbs are tightly bound, he'll pull out his flail, and watch quietly, ready to strike him unconscious again at a moment's notice.









*OOC:*


Ausk would help with any information gathering, but he's far more effective as a guard.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2011)

The two paladins on guard duty insist that Ausk's services are not necessary during the day.

        *GM:*  I would prefer that you all stay together.  We can do the Gather Info checks off camera.  But I need more people to be involved in the decision making process, even OOC is better than not posting.

Garnet suggested healing the gob archer for interrogation so I am waiting on consensus for what you are going to do next.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Given the lack of other suggestions, I say we go with Garnet's. After that we can try to hit the streets again, but we haven't had much luck with that yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 1, 2011)

Heinrich would agree with the goblin archer being healed for interrogation. he will have his trusty dagger: goblin-bain on hand, still sporting goblin blood, skin and hair on it. (gruesome, ain't it?)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2011)

"Lets wake the gobbin up then," agrees Maia happily. She appears to have no idea of what an interrogation entails besides healing something enough for it to awaken. "I'm sure he'll be grateful for us not killing him, and healing him. Maybe we can convince him to join us!"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ausk will watch quietly, letting others try actual diplomacy before scaring the crap out of this one.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Garnet checks the goblin's bonds, then nods to Maia to begin.  Not wanting to dissuade the innocent healer, she waits until the spell is begun before surreptitiously drawing her axe.

She looks expectantly as Ausk.  Clearly she has no intention of engaging in diplomacy.

OOC:  Probably best if Ausk just fires away, unless he wants to give Maia a chance first.  I see them as doing a pretty striking, "Good cop, bad cop" routine.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 1, 2011)

With Garnet's cue, Ausk takes up a position behind Maia with flail in hand, and a wide grin on his face.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
 Initiative: +1
 AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 HP: 34 Current: 34
 CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

 Current Weapon:
 Notable Effects:

 Rage Remaining: 6 rounds
 Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> "Lets wake the gobbin up then," agrees Maia happily. She appears to have no idea of what an interrogation entails besides healing something enough for it to awaken. "I'm sure he'll be grateful for us not killing him, and healing him. Maybe we can convince him to join us!"












*OOC:*


facepalm!







Heinrich looks and finds a candle. he waits for the goblin to be awakened from his sweet dreams. While waiting he runs his fingers slowly over the flames (Fire resistance 5). His fingers are close enough that anyone else would burn, but his supremacy over fire is such that the small flame  does not exist.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2011)

Pari quickly catches on to the others' game and sets himself and his tiger up at just enough distance to give the gobbo a little 'wiggle room.'

"Tagaiwi, _bantay_!"

[sblock=Actions]Free: Set Tagaiwi to Guard Pari
Standard (Tagaiwi): Intimidate Aid Another (1d20=15)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2011)

Maia scoots closer to the goblin and sings her song of renewal, a burst of celestial fire paradoxically burning the wound away so it seemed to have never been so bad in the first place. When the creature opens his eyes, the first thing he sees is the radiant, golden-haired beauty of Maia beaming beneficently down upon him like some fairy godmother from a storybook. Her eyes are wide with wonder and pride, and her grin is ear to ear as she excitedly looks back and claims, "He's alive!"

Then the goblin saw who...or WHAT...was behind her. A looming, massive half-orc with bulging thews, mighty weapon, and countenance that was FAR less comely, and managed to convey as much urge to kill as Maia's grin conveyed simple, innocent joy.

Oh, and there was a tiger. A big one. Held ominously near.

Completely oblivious to the goblins sudden and gripping distress, Maia looked back at him and said pleasantly, "Hello, and welcome back. I'm Maia. Hello. And even though I think normally they'd have left you to die, you were very lucky, because my friends and I really REALLY want to know what you know about something very important. Okay? So...just to make things fun, we're going to make a game of it." She beamed at the goblin, very pleased with this idea. "First I'll ask a question. And if you don't answer it, then Ausk..." she pointed a thumb back over her shoulder at the thunderously dangerous looking half orf behind her. "...then he'll ask it. And then if you're still being stubborn...well then Tagawai will ask." She nodded at the tiger, which snarled at the goblin, then burst into giggles. "The last one's kind of a joke, because obviously tigers don't talk. You know, except to bite and shred whatever makes them mad." She grinned and shook her head at the nuttiness of such tomfoolery.

The utter lack of irony or threat in her tone somehow only made it all worse.

"All right. So first question. What were you guys going to do with the sword?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 2, 2011)

The goblin's eyes flutter open and he begins muttering and yammering in the guttural language of theirs and at first appears to ignore Maia completely.  He looks around and begins to understand the situation and lays his head back down and closes his eyes again.  

You get the distinct impression that he might think this is all a bad dream and he is waiting for you to disappear.

After a moment one eye opens again and now the denial is gone and he is paying attention once Maia starts explaining things.







The goblin looks to the scary half-orc, the tiger and then back to the nonthreatening woman.

"Ok den.  We sold da sword ta da winged devil.  Arzethel tooked us ta get gold fur it.  Dey had ta pay.  Tribe no get da gold yet.  Ya no paid us eetha."

Something in the goblin's expression makes Maia believe that he actually expects her to pay for the sword they delivered to Narissa.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2011)

"Wait," Maia said with a confused frown. "You sold the sword to her? You mean Narissa, right? Wings, girl, not a lot of clothes? You sold the sword to her?"

"But...then why did you give her the sword before you got the gold? That isn't how I understand these exchanges work. It all happens quickly, in one go."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 3, 2011)

The goblin appears to mull that conundrum over for a few moments.






Since the woman is not beating him, he shrugs and answers,

"Da sword gived ta da Githyanker and da gold ta be got... taday?.. Now is taday, ya?  Da chief said da winged devil pay him.  No gave gold ta Bronk and da warryers dat kilt da stupid pally."

"Only chief git da gold. Gud ting, Bronk ded."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 3, 2011)

Garnet eyes the goblin suspiciously, and decides to step in.  "How long has Azerthel been your chief?" she asks.  "And how did he take over?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 3, 2011)

The goblin looks a bit upset by that question.






"He dun kilt da ol' chief many moons past.  Maybe dis many or more."

The goblin is holding up his hand with all five fingers splayed.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 3, 2011)

"And did you know?"  Asks Garnet, gesturing at the prone form of the barghest, "That that is Azerthel's true shape?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2011)

Heinrich sticks his head in for the answer to this question, his expression neutral, but the dagger with the dried goblin blood and hair stuck to it in plain view.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 4, 2011)

The goblin looks at the badly wounded beast.






"Dat na da chief.  Ain't no gobbo.  Da chief be mighty gobbo."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 4, 2011)

"Where did your band live?" asks Garnet.  "And what did the new chief have you doing?  Who did you deal with, and what did the new chief want?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2011)

"What did Narissa...the winged devil...want with that sword?" Maia suddenly asks, having taken a moment to work out in her head the order of events and the relationships of the players. "It seems like she went to some trouble to get it. Why?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 5, 2011)

The goblin proceeds to describe the local tribe's customs of typical behavior, their territory a few days travel from Venza, and some rituals where the new chief would decide to eat victims.






"Da chief no care hoo dey be, he dun et dem.  He git bigga."

"Dunno wat da winged devil want wit da sword.  Nabody tell usenz."

The goblin appears to be telling the truth.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 5, 2011)

OOC:  Garnet is out of questions for the goblin.  Anyone else?  

OOC:  Since the goblin talked, Garnet favors disarming him and throwing him out of Venza's gates rather than killing him outright.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2011)

Pari looks on as the others question the goblin; he has no questions himself, as the others have covered everything he could think to ask. He concentrates his attention on keeping Pari focused throughout the interrogation. "Well, what shall we do with him now? He's an evil little brat, that's for sure. But killing him outright doesn't sit right with me, now he's answered our questions and been so cooperative and all.

"On the other hand, I know I'll want to kill the barghest regardless of his cooperativeness; I'd just as soon do that now, before we have a chance to get to know him better."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 5, 2011)

Playing up the part of the stupid oaf for the goblin's benefit, "Goblin talk, goblin can live, for now."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 5, 2011)

"The goblin's useless.  We can let it go -- Unarmed -- Outside Venza's gates," says Garnet.  "It's smart enough to go very far away."  The last is spoken with an intent glare at the goblin.

"As for the barghest, let's see what the Father has to say about them," she adds.  "I'm also inclined to kill it -- It's too dangerous to let go.  And perhaps it's not worth talking to it, since we can't trust its words.  But there's no rush."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2011)

"We should let him go," Maia agrees, relieved to hear the others expressing similar views. "I know he might go on to hurt other people...but then again, he might not. We have to let him make that choice."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2011)

"He can go, I say too, but to warn other goblins they die on sight if within a mile of Venza. Fair?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2011)

Having reached a decision, you persuade one of the paladins to make the arrangements.  The goblin is still injured, but able to move around normally once his feet are untied.  The little creature is escorted away, likely never to be seen again... or at least you hope you won't see him again in this lifetime.

        *GM:*  Okay, now what?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2011)

"It's so strange to see things like this...all tiny and narrow and up close," Maia remarks as the goblin flees. "It doesn't look nearly as frantic from far off. Is this kind of thing very rare, or is it constantly going on just below the surface, where it can't be seen by most?" She sighs and smiles up at the sun, patting her cheeks as if to push more warmth into them.

"I suppose we'll need to give the priest some time, then check with the goblin leader-dog. I'm sure he'll have some idea of what this is all about. He seems very clever for a dog."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 7, 2011)

"We have a meeting tonight with Master Pari's, er, new friends," observes Garnet.  "Perhaps we should ask around and try and find out more about what is going on."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ausk will once more hit the seedier parts of town to see if he can make sense of the situationi with Narissa and Pari's friends, keeping his eyes open for anything suspicious.









*OOC:*


I'm not entirely sure what information to look for. I guess anything based on the few names we have tied to the midnight meeting.







[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
 Initiative: +1
 AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 HP: 34 Current: 34
 CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

 Current Weapon:
 Notable Effects:

 Rage Remaining: 6 rounds
 Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2011)

*GM:*  When you guys roll Diplomacy Gather Information, you need to roll 1d4 for the hours spent. If you roll low on the hours you might have time for a second check. 

Also, the meeting is at Sunset and Narissa had nothing to do with the note, there were other names mentioned.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2011)

Heinrich will wander about the area of the mystic pearl to listen in and see if any mention one of Nerissa's description. 

*Note: if you all want he can pick up another wand of cure light, but he will need some more cash to do so. can we perhaps get an idea of individual shares?

or perhaps I can trade in the MWK Comp Longbow (+4Str)(800gp) and come back with 50 gp change for the party?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Garnet strides into the Hammer and Stein, her favorite Dwarf-owned inn in Venza.  She had planned just to ask her business, but the smell of Dwarven cooking reminds her she has not had breakfast.  She orders a bowl of the oatmeal, and as the coarse, gritty gruel reaches her lips, she is for a moment transported back to the great hall of Dun Harsk.  Other races always put so much work into removing the husks and grinding the grains, they end up with food that is so blandly creamy.  A good Dwarven breakfast has character.

Snapped out of her reverie, Garnet returns to business.  "Anybody know a gnome named Madarius, or some former friends of his named Krell or Cassatta?" she asks the assembled Dwarven diners.

OOC:  Purchasing another wand is probably a good idea.  I vote yes.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 8, 2011)

Ausk spends one hour and learns nothing. 

Garnet spends four hours and learns nothing about the names mentioned in the note.

Heinrich learns nothing about Narissa after 1 hour.

        *GM:*  Scott, you need to roll the dice, Skill check and 1d4 hours for Gathering Information.  I rolled the dice for Heinrich and Garnet.  

Are you all scattering every which way?  Hard to make Aid Another actions that way. 

Take note, the DM cannot trigger encounters/events when you separate, either.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 9, 2011)

OOC:  Shall we leave it that we'll meet again around noon near the Chapter House to compare notes?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ausk will continue to try to ask around throughout the morning, not really expecting much, but after his lack of contribution in battle, he feels he has to try.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2011)

Pari watches as the others make their plans and head out to try and figure out what's going on. _What have I done to deserve such friends? Plainly they're not involved in whatever scheme has entangled me, yet they're ready to risk their lives to help._ He sends a quick prayer of thanks to Kavan for providing such staunch allies on his road, then turns to Maia with a twinkle of humor in his tawny eyes.

"The note sets the meeting place behind the _Blue Ox_. Perhaps we should go there and ask after this Madarius? If I'm supposed to be him, as the author of the note plainly believes, I should at least try to find out what I'm like . . ."

[sblock=OOC]I think Maia's the only one left at the church with Pari at this point. If not, his comment will be directed at whoever else is there as well. Regardless, he'll head to the _Blue Ox_ - assuming he can find it - and ask about Madarius.

I'd post up a little more, but I'm not even sure what the Blue Ox is - an inn? a tavern? a haven for oversized lumberjacks?

Time, Diplomacy (1d4=3, 1d20-1=1) (Rolling excellently, as usual! )[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2011)

mfloyd3 said:


> OOC:  Shall we leave it that we'll meet again around noon near the Chapter House to compare notes?











*OOC:*


that sounds best







Heinrich is not the least bit flustered. He looks for a weapons dealer(if this ok with the rest of the party .. .. .. ..) he sells the mwk mighty long bow +4 for 800 gp, then looks for a magic shop to try and buy a wand of cure light.

He stands around parusing the shop listening to gossip and such when he spots the scrolls.
(second failed gather info, trying another.

actions: sell mwk comp mighty +4 long bow: 800 gp for party
buy wand of cure light: 750 gp
for self: looking to buy Scroll Break weapon
looking for scroll ear piercing scream

gather info check 1 (rolled by dm) fail- time spent: 1 hour
gather info check 2 (rolled by me) 5 (most likely a fail) time spent 1 hpopur
gather info check 3 (rolled by me) 20 tiem spent: 2 hours

after 4 hours, Heinrich returns, stoic, but with out the long bow he left with. He arrives at the pre arranged meeting spot.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2011)

After two hours, Ausk learns that Krell is a tough mercenary fighter who works for some unknown, but well-funded patron.  He used to associate with a pair of thieves going by the names Madarius and Gregor.  He learns nothing of Narissa.

Heinrich learns nothing of interest in Arcane Row pertaining to your investigation into Narissa.

        *GM:*  To find out what/where the Blue Ox is, would require a Knowledge Local check.

I updated the first post regarding the wand.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ausk tries to track down the other party members before they get to the meeting place to advice them of what he has learned.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2011)

"I learn niecht uf demon bat, but I find Zauberstab des Heilens." he places a wand and 50 gp on a table before the party.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2011)

*GM:*  I think you all can meet at the Chapter House early afternoon.  I am waiting for how Maia spent the morning and some Knowledge Local checks to see if anyone knows what/where the Blue Ox is.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 10, 2011)

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
 Initiative: +1
 AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 HP: 34 Current: 34
 CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

 Current Weapon:
 Notable Effects:

 Rage Remaining: 6 rounds
 Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2011)

Pari wracks his brain, trying to remember where (besides in the mysterious note) he's heard of the _BLue Ox_.

Knowledge (Local) (Untrained, w/ Guidance) (1d20+1=19)


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 11, 2011)

On her way back from the inn, Garnet tries to remember if she's heard of a place called the Blue Ox.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2011)

Pari and Garnet seem to recall that the Blue Ox is a small tavern inn located at the edge of the slums.  It caters to laborers, docker workers, dung sweepers, and other commoners.  Pari even remembers where the place is, about 30 minutes walk from the chapter house.

        *GM:*  Just waiting on Maia.  Then I assume you will all gather together.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2011)

(OOC - Apologies. Spent the weekend wrestling with a virus. The virus won, so I had to nuke the site from orbit. It was the only way to be sure. Anyway, I'm back and catching up now. I'd intended for Maia to help investigate, but in the interest of brevity, it's probably best to assume her efforts, earnest as they may be, come to naught. She has good Diplomacy, but I am not sure what to have her ask at this point...and I've slowed things enough as it is.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2011)

*GM:*  Go ahead and read up and post today if you can.  I will not be updating today, regardless.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2011)

It is early afternoon, you have all gathered together at the chapter house to share what you have and have not learned.

        *GM:*  Okay, I will assume Maia asked similar questions as Ausk and you don't learn anything different.  Now what are you going to do?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 13, 2011)

"Perhaps one or two of us that would be less conspicious should go ahead and blend into the crowd. Perhaps Heinrich and myself. That allows Maia and Garnet to possibly carry heavier weapons and demonstrate that Pari is not the gnome they seek while allowing some kind of surprise should they choose to be uncooperative. I can still take my spear as a walking stick for my limp, so I would have a decent weapon, and of course, Heinrich's main weapon is his magic. If I cover up my armor, I will blend in just fine with my limp, scars, and experiences in such places."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 13, 2011)

Garnet nods her approval of Ausk's plan.  "We still have much time before sunset," she observes.  "Perhaps we should check if the Father has finished his researches.  Also," she adds as an afterthought, "If the Blue Ox is familiar to Madarius, perhaps he would be familiar to it.  Perhaps we should ask the tavernkeeper there if he has heard of Madarius."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2011)

"Heinrich nods and says,"It sounds solid. Any prearranged topics of open discussion fur our valk about?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2011)

"I like it as well. Let's make it happen!"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2011)

"Wait," says Maia, holding up a hand. "I'm sorry. I've been meaning to ask, only it feels so foolish of me...but who is Madarius again? We've been in a tizzy all morning, asking asking asking...but all the while it sort of seems to me like, well, like we're done! We got the sword for the church. We brought the people behind it to justice...except Narissa, but she's probably miles away by now. And now suddenly we're after Madarius and I remember something about someone calling Pari that, but..."

"I'm so confused," she finishes forlornly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2011)

"Apparently, someone thinks Madarius is me. And that I'm not very nice. And that some also not-so-nice folks named Krell and Casatta will smash my face in if I continue to show it around town." Pari smiles charmingly at Maia to take any perceived sting from his words. "As I'd rather not have my face smashed in over a case of mistaken identity (or even one of not-mistaken identity, for that matter), I'd like to find out who wrote this note, exactly, and who they think I am and why."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2011)

"Oh!" Maia said. She peered at the note and said, "It's too bad we can't just use the note to scry on whoever wrote it. That kind of sympathetic tie would make it a pretty strong spell."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 15, 2011)

*GM:*  When you are ready, please post your characters leaving the Chapter House. I assume you are heading to the Blue Ox.  

Someone provide me the grid coordinates for your marching order.  Direction of travel is South.  I will save the updated graphic and post it in the opening post.  If ever you need to adjust it again let me know.  I also need to know clearly if Pari is mounted or not.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2011)

Pari pauses for a few moments before the group leaves the chapter house. "Wanderer, grant me your speed and protection, please." Nodding his readiness, he strides boldly forth to solve this mystery.

[sblock=OOC]Pari casts Longstrider (Move 30' for 4 hours).
Put Tagaiwi in C24, Pari in C25 (not mounted).[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 41/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Longstrider, Produce Flame (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 15, 2011)

Garnet strides out of the Chapter House, her mind on this mysterious Madarius.

OOC:  At B25.  But because we are walking in a city, Garnet does not have her axe or shield drawn.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ausk would be farther ahead (G-24) with the intent of entering a bit before the rest of the group so he could watch their flank unnoticed, being viewed as just another poor sod down on his luck. His armor has been unpolished to better blend in with the likely crowd, and he left his flail back at the chapterhouse, using his spear as a walking staff to support his bad leg, which despite his training, still bothers him from time to time.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
 Initiative: +1
 AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 HP: 34 Current: 34
 CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

 Current Weapon: Longspear as walking staff(+5, 1d8+3, x3)
 Notable Effects:

 Rage Remaining: 6 rounds
 Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 15, 2011)

Heinrich strolls out with Garnet, discussing the differences in magic principles between the gifts of the Gods and the arcane summoning of mortals.

B26


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2011)

*GM:*  I put the marching order on the opening post.  I think Maia is next to Heinrich, but she can be adjusted on Shayuri's next post.     While walking along, discussing various things, you are  heading towards the Blue Ox tavern. You are approaching the slums and the other pedestrians are becoming lower class.

Suddenly,  when passing an alley, a street urchin grabs for Heinrich's belt pouch  and succeeds.  Tearing off, back down the alley with it he slips by a barrel that is positioned to collect rain water. The kid is about to turn right at the corner 30 feet in.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]You are aware, but technically no hostilities have started.

Initiative:
Street Kid
You guys

Updated Map:




1) The square (D-5) counts as difficult terrain with the rain barrel
2) Debris (D-1) has no effect on movement


```
Ausk:      34/34 HP remaining
Garnet:    34/34 HP remaining
Heinrich:  14/14 HP remaining
Maia:      23/23 HP remaining
Pari:      41/41 HP remaining
Tagawai:   38/38 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 6 charges remain
Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 50 charges remain
Spells Cast: Longstrider (Pari)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Pari (+10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Street Kid:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Even though is it not combat, post as if it is.  Everyone should roll a Perception Check this round.

Please use grid coordinates, combat blocks, and mini-stats.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 16, 2011)

Garnet reflexively draws her axe, then angrily stops herself.  She has no intention of slicing up a street urchin, and has no chance of catching him in any case.  She steps forward to look down the alley to see what happens.

OOC:  Move:  Draw axe.  Std:  Move to E0.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ausk will stop and move to where Garnet was (F, -1), getting a feel for what was happening.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
 Initiative: +1
 AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 HP: 34 Current: 34
 CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

 Current Weapon: Longspear as walking staff(+5, 1d8+3, x3)
 Notable Effects:

 Rage Remaining: 6 rounds
 Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2011)

Ausk doesn't notice anything unusual, except the little street kid has no intention of stopping, taking Heinrich belt pouch with him.

[sblock=Updated Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Roll Perception Checks please.

Maia, Heinrich, Pari and Tag are left for Round 1.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2011)

Startled by what had just happened, Maia looks at Heinrich, then the fleeing boy and the alley, trying to understand.

[sblock=ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
HP: 18/23
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +10, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+6 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg, +1 hit/dmg within 30')

Special Abilities:
Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 3hr/day, Not in use)
Shooting Stars (3d4 in 5' radius 1/day, DC 15 for half)
Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 6/6
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray, Protection from Evil [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 16, 2011)

ooc:  Garnet PER  roll.  Add +2 if it involves stonework.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 17, 2011)

Heinrich takes off after the kid at his fastest run! (X4 movement)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2011)

Pari hears the commotion from behind as the others; looking around, he quickly ascertains what's happened . . .

[sblock=Actions]Will post actions when we get the results of the Perception checks.

Pari's Perception (1d20+12=29)
Tagaiwi's Perception (1d20+7=19)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 41/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Longstrider, Produce Flame (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 17, 2011)

*GM:*  I need a Perception Check from Heinrich.  I need Actions for Maia and Pari/Tag.

I provided a tactical map with grid coordinates.  Please use them.  

The Perception checks are based on where your characters are at the end of your turn, not before. Waiting for the results is not an option in this case.  I already rolled the ones at the beginning of the round.     
[sblock=Read this next part carefully and follow it]*My continued DMing this game will depend on the level of effort by ALL the players. If you ignore this, the game will end very soon.*

Not posting any IC content is detrimental to a game.  I feel this is  something that feeds off other people as well.  When one person  continually puts in some effort, but others reply with only one-line of IC  content, it is very disheartening. 

During combat, at a minimum,  every player should be able to post one sentence for each Move Action  and Standard Action.  Then your character should be able to find  something to say. 

Outside of combat, then you have more that 6 seconds  of activity to describe, so at least a paragraph should be no problem.   This is above and beyond the quips and such your character says in response to each other.

Combat  is not an excuse to stop player interaction.  Heck, not even an excuse  to stop NPC interaction in many cases.  Too bad undead and animals don't talk so you  can trade insults.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But, your characters should be communicating IC too, telling each other  what your intentions for your next action is at least a starting point  if you have writer's block.

I have played in groups like this  where there appears to be very little effort.  I usually end up dropping  them as a player because it is a waste of my time.  So I challenge all of you to put in more thought into your role-playing and try to improve  the experience. 

When in combat, I want clearly defined Actions in OOC comments as well (spoiler block or the OOC blocks preferred). Like this for example:








*OOC:*


*Move Action:*  Move to X13
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Standard Action:*  Melee attack on Goblin1
*Free Action:* Draw Sword while moving







Lastly, if this is too much effort based on RL issues, then take more time instead of rushing.  The game's pace is going to be set by the person who posts the least frequent.  Right now the pace is about 2-3 posts a week, and that is fine based on my schedule going forward.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


just remember: sometimes people don't have anything to say or are running a bit short on time.
more posting pending


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2011)

Maia shouts at the boy, and her voice rings with a sudden strange clarity that echoes in the ears and pierces to the ancient parts of the mind that still remember the fires of creation and what their masters were.

*"STOP!"*

[sblock=OOC]
Standard action = Cast Command to Stop. Will save DC 15.
No movement. She's fine where she is.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
HP: 18/23
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +10, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+6 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg, +1 hit/dmg within 30')

Special Abilities:
Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 3hr/day, Not in use)
Shooting Stars (3d4 in 5' radius 1/day, DC 15 for half)
Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 5/6
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray, Protection from Evil [/sblock]

[sblock=Regarding the other OOC] First off, I think I understand your frustration, and I sympathize to an extent. I just want to give my particular perspective on the issue, which I in no way mean as a rebuttal or counter-argument.

First, when I'm asked to roll things like Perception checks, saving throws, certain kind of skill checks where the results of success or failure are not obvious in advance (diplomacy, bluff, etc) then I do not feel like I can make a -complete- post (ie - one involving full actions and dialogue) until the GM tells me the result of that roll. I don't think that's an unreasonable conclusion. If you'd like us to handle those types of rolls differently, just ask. I think I can honestly say we'd all like to work with you on these types of issues.

Second, and I don't say this to be whiny or complainy, because I don't MIND, but there's a certain amount of time involved in making combat posts as things stand. The character sheet must be looked up, which involves going to a whole other site (though I do appreciate the links on the first page of the thread...I hadn't seen those before and they DO expedite that step). Then the not-inconsiderable decision of what to do must be made. Then I have to go back to the last combat post and get the ministats...then wrap it all up in a post that is laden with sblocks. Since I do a fair amount of my weekday posting at work, taking 10-15 minutes to put a post together is, at times, not feasible. My options are to delay posting altogether...or put a post out that meets the minimum requirements. Neither option reflects a lack of commitment on my part to the game. Neither option reflects a lack of DESIRE to post. I apologize if I ever gave that impression.

This is a great game and I don't want any failing on my part to endanger it. If you ever have issue with me or my posting, please feel free to contact me via email or PM. I'm sure any problem can be worked out.

Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 18, 2011)

Amazingly enough, the street urchin doesn't appear to obey Maia's command. He is still poised to run around the corner and try to escape from the pursuing wizard close on his heels.

        *GM:*  Actions for Pari and Tag will complete the round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2011)

Pari quickly ascertains the situation and moves to stop the urchin from making off with his friend's belongings; he grabs Tagaiwi's neck ruff and makes to vault onto the tiger's back. Maia's shout stops him in his tracks for just the moment it takes to disrupt his attempt to mount up and give chase . . . once he realizes she's yelling at the lad his momentum's broken. "Drek balls! Somebody catch that kid!" The little Gnome spends a moment dancing around with his pet tiger before finally making it into the saddle and giving chase.

[sblock=Actions]Attempt Quick Mount (1d20+6=10) - fail miserably . . .

I'm not sure where that leaves him in regards to how far Tagaiwi can move to chase the boy. The mount is a move action for Pari. They'll go as far as they can after the boy. Tagaiwi will Jump (1d20+3=13) the barrel when he gets to it, and Pari manages to stay in the saddle when that happens (Ride (Stay Seated) (1d20+6=23))[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2011)

Heinrich feels a tug at his belt as the puch is pulled from his personage. He turns in time to see a street urchin making off with his belongings.

"Hey! Sie Lump! komm wieder her! Schnell!!" He takes off after the boy with Maia calling to the thieving gutter snipe in her strange otherworldly manner. He runs pell mell down the ally with a thought nagging in the back of his mind-a word: trap. Headless to this personal advice he turns the corner after the lad did .. .. .. ..


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 18, 2011)

In the confines of the narrow alleyway, Pari and Tagaiwi close up behind Heinrich in pursuit of the street urchin.  The kid looks over his shoulder the man and mounted gnome, letting an "Eek!" escape.  He keeps hustling around the corner and they hear him call back, "I am otta here.  Der's not enough silva fur dis." After the corner, the alley is much wider.

Meanwhile back on the street at the mouth of the alley, Garnet notices two half-orcs in chain shirts walking along behind you.  For a brief moment their eyes meet the dwarf's and they stop short several feet away. They have light crossbows, carried casually in their left hands, and rapiers on their belts.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]You are aware, but technically no hostilities have started.

Initiative:
Street Kid
You guys

Updated Map:




1) The square (D-5) counts as difficult terrain with the rain barrel
2) Debris (D-1, F-8, H-7) have no effect on movement


```
Ausk:      34/34 HP remaining
Garnet:    34/34 HP remaining
Heinrich:  14/14 HP remaining
Maia:      23/23 HP remaining
Pari:      41/41 HP remaining
Tagawai:   38/38 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 6 charges remain
Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 50 charges remain
Spells Cast: Longstrider (Pari), Command (Maia)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Pari (+10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Street Kid:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Heinrich and Pari/Tag should each roll a Perception check again.  Assuming they are both continuing pursuit, I removed the fog of war from the map so they can tell which square they will go to in one Move Action.  

The street kid will be visible again after turning the corner. I will provide an updated map at that point with results of the checks and they can resume their turns from there.

The same holds true for any of the others that pursue around the corner.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 18, 2011)

Garnet gives the two half-orcs a hard look, understanding the boy's words and the thugs' presence.  She risks a quick look over her shoulder to see if others are coming, then strides forward, shrugging her shield onto her shoulder with a menacing air.  The look in her eyes promises death to the half-orcs should they take another step.

"Pari!  Henrich!  It's a trap!  They're trying to box us in!" She shouts to her comrades.

"Don't go in the alley," she whispers to Ausk and Maia.  "We need to keep the retreat open.  Maia, stand behind me.  Ausk, stand beside me.  If they fire, I'll charge, and you hold the alleyway."

[sblock=Actions]
Move:  Don shield
Std:  PER roll to look for more of them (I'll need to edit her post if she finds someone, she'll warn Ausk and Maia)
Free:  5' step to D0

EDIT:  Never mind.  Garnet has failed to notice the army of warg-riding orcs on the other side of the street, waiting for the light to change.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2011)

Maia, confused but obedient, settles with Garnet between her and the half-orcs and asks, "Are you sure? They look just like regular people." She eyes the half-orcs, trying to see the menace in them that Garnet clearly does...and finally, trusting her friend's insights, she summons up the power within her to emerge and lay over her in a protective coat.

[sblock=Actions]Move to F0.
Std: Use Coat of Many Stars revelation.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +10, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+6 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg, +1 hit/dmg within 30')

Special Abilities:
Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 3hr/day, In use)
Shooting Stars (3d4 in 5' radius 1/day, DC 15 for half)
Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 5/6
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray, Protection from Evil [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ausk hold position, snarling at the other half orcs, "You would be well advised to leave while you still can."

[sblock=actions]standard to intimidate one of the orcs(-A, 0)[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
 Initiative: +1
 AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 HP: 34 Current: 34
 CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

 Current Weapon: Longspear as walking staff(+5, 1d8+3, x3)
 Notable Effects:

 Rage Remaining: 6 rounds
 Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2011)

"Hold 'em off while we get the pouch back - we'll have it in a sec!" Pari shouts back as he and Tagaiwi hurdle the barrel - and Heinrich - and round the corner.

[sblock=Actions]Move to F7.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 41/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Longstrider, Produce Flame (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 19, 2011)

Garnet fails to see any other suspicious characters that might be in cahoots with the two half-orcs.  Ausk succeeds in making the one on the right sacred.

Meanwhile in the alley, Pari sees the street kid farther down the alley.  The stolen pouch is on the ground a few feet behind him, abandoned (at L8).

There are some bales of hay stacked back here at the far turn. The alley looks to have  a possible exit on the left, partway down that the kid passed by. 

There are no doors or windows opening into this section of the alley. With the taller buildings on either side, there are plenty of shadows  back there and the boy is likely hoping to duck out sight in them if  possible.
 
[sblock=Updated Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Roll Perception Checks for Pari & Tag. Same for Heinrich if he continues pursuit.

Heinrich & Pari/Tag are left for Round 2.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2011)

Pari tosses a shout back to Heinrich over his shoulder, "I've got the pouch, Heinrich! Back to the others, and I'll catch up and bring it to you there!" With these words, the Gnome rides to the pouch and collects it. Having achieved his objective, he abandons the chase of the street urchin and makes his way back to his friends as quickly as possible.

Perception (1d20+12=14)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2011)

Heinrich skids to a halt and does an about face double time back to the others-unaware of the pending danger. He arrives to see the others tensed up and ready for action, so he slows down and is readying his famous fare jett ability.

He looks in the direction that Ausk and Garnet are facing and sees two orcs looking about.









*OOC:*


not sure what would be needed here, but i will give a perceptioin check and a sense motive, just in case.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 20, 2011)

*GM:*  I think I understand, but not sure.  

Tag is moving to L8, Pari is getting the pouch using a Move Action to dismount and another to pickup the pouch?

Heinrich is moving to where, exactly?  The IC text mentions readying a Fire Jet.  If so, I need specifics on what will trigger release of it.

Once Again I need the OOC breakdown of your actions to include grid coordinates. This way you don't have to wait another day for my update.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2011)

for future refrence:









*OOC:*



*Move Action:* Move to X13
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Standard Action:* Melee attack on Goblin1
*Free Action:* Draw Sword while moving 















*OOC:*



grid coordinates: D,1
Trigger: A visible aggressive action against the party (Will that work right?) I am guessing that he may not be able to see the actual threat


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *GM:*  I think I understand, but not sure.
> 
> Tag is moving to L8, Pari is getting the pouch using a Move Action to dismount and another to pickup the pouch?




Tagaiwi streaks down the alleyway after the lad, but the boy's too fast for him. He draws level with the pouch and grabs the saddle with one hand, leaning far over to the side to scoop it up; he then pulls himself back into the saddle and whirls in preparation for the run back up the alley.

[sblock=OOC]Close, pm - but rather than a move action dismount, Pari will use a free action to dismount, a move action to pick up the pouch, and another free action to re-mount.

Ride Check (Fast Dismount, Fast Mount) (1d20+6=21, 1d20+6=24)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 21, 2011)

Back on the street at the mouth of the alley, the two half-orcs look uncertainly at each other.  They are unsure what to do exactly, "Ah, naw wat?"  "Dunno. Wait?"  So far Pari hasn't returned and you are engaged in a contest of looking at each other.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]You are aware, but technically no hostilities have started.

Initiative:
You guys
Thugs

Updated Map:





1) The square (D-5) counts as difficult terrain with the rain barrel
2) Debris (D-1, F-8, H-7) have no effect on movement


```
Ausk:      34/34 HP remaining
Garnet:    34/34 HP remaining
Heinrich:  14/14 HP remaining
Maia:      23/23 HP remaining
Pari:      41/41 HP remaining
Tagawai:   38/38 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 6 charges remain
Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 50 charges remain
Spells Cast: Longstrider (Pari), Command (Maia)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Pari (+10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Thug1:
Thug2:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone should roll Perception Checks again.

You guys are up for Round 3.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ausk shifts slightly to cover Garnet better, but otherwise holds his ground. 

[sblock=actions]move to E, -1
ready an attack if someone attacks either Maia or Garnet[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
 Initiative: +1
 AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 HP: 34 Current: 34
 CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

 Current Weapon: Longspear as walking staff(+5, 1d8+3, x3)
 Notable Effects:

 Rage Remaining: 6 rounds
 Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 21, 2011)

*GM:*  Keep posting actions, please. The Perception Checks are to notice things that haven't happened yet.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 21, 2011)

"Master Pari!  Are you alright?" calls Garnet down the alley.  She returns her eyes to the half-orcs.

[sblock=Actions]
Action:  Delay
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2011)

Heinrich glances behind the party and keeps an eye out there  to make sure the party doesn't get caught in a pinch attack. to make sure he moves to (G,-1) right behind Ausk, slipping carefully past Garnet as he does so.

"I have your back, Mein bruder" he says to Ausk.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2011)

Maia keeps looking around, now quite flustered. "I'm very worried now and I don't know why," she confides. "Everyone is acting as if we're all going to be attacked any second."

[sblock=Actions] Delay Action until something starts.[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +10, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+6 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg, +1 hit/dmg within 30')

Special Abilities:
Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 3hr/day, In use)
Shooting Stars (3d4 in 5' radius 1/day, DC 15 for half)
Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 5/6
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray, Protection from Evil [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2011)

"Das orcs at end of hall," he thumbs toward garnet's end of the group, "look like they are wanting _*Ärger*_." Though the accent of the wizard from the northern kingdoms is not as thick he still uses words of his native tongue.

[sblock=translations]
_*Ärger*_ = _*trouble*_ in German via Google translator
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 22, 2011)

While looking at each other, both parties hear a voice calling, "Friends. We are attacked."
 
You recognize it as Pari.  The half-orcs raise their crossbows preparing to fire.  Apparently they were waiting for some signal or another.
 
[sblock=Updated Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Maia & Garnet's delayed actions are left for Round 3. The orcs have been delaying too, but their initiative counts are lower.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 22, 2011)

"Ausk!  Heinrich!  Go help Pari!"  calls Garnet.  "Maia, help me with these!"

Garnet charges forward, axe raised above her head.

[sblock=actions]
Std and Move:  Charge (+2 to-hit, -2 to AC), targeting half-orc 2

Current AC 20 (has shield donned)
[/sblock]


[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2011)

"Ugh, back down das stinkink alley. Ausk, take care, I do not hear The tiger."
move: 30 Feet would put Heinrich at D,3
std: Cast Shield through bonded amulet


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 22, 2011)

*GM:*  Heinrich already used a Move Action this round to get behind Ausk.  He will need to decide which action he wants to use for his Standard Action.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


then to cast the spell it will be!


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 23, 2011)

Garnet slices the half-orc for a light wound on his arm, able to dodge the worst of the axe blow.
 
[sblock=Updated Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Thug 2: 5 dmg

Maia is left for Round 3.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2011)

Maia hauls up her crossbow and fires a shot at the half-orc on the left, wincing as she does so. "Sorry! Unless you wanted to hurt us, in which case...stop or I'll keep doing this!"

[sblock=Actions]Move: Ready crossbow.
Standard, fire.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +10, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+4 to hit, 1d8 dmg, +1 hit/dmg within 30')

Special Abilities:
Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 3hr/day, In use)
Shooting Stars (3d4 in 5' radius 1/day, DC 15 for half)
Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 5/6
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray, Protection from Evil [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 23, 2011)

Maia's bolt fails to penetrate the thug's chain shirt.

The two half-orcs snarl and counter-attack.  One (1) steps back and fires his crossbow at Ausk, but the bolt zips by his head and down the street. Then he pulls out his rapier to defend himself better leaving his unloaded crossbow in his off-hand. "Ya think Krell has 'em?"

The other thug (2) draws his rapier and stabs at Garnet.  The tip of the rapier punctures the dwarf's forearm for a light wound.  The thug steps back to put the corner of the building between them.  "Prolly.  Take dat, girlie!"









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Thug 2 hit Garnet for 7 dmg.

Initiative:
You guys
Thugs

Updated Map:




1) The square (D-5) counts as difficult terrain with the rain barrel
2) Debris (D-1, F-8, H-7) have no effect on movement


```
Ausk:      34/34 HP remaining
Garnet:    27/34 HP remaining; 7 dmg
Heinrich:  14/14 HP remaining
Maia:      23/23 HP remaining
Pari:      41/41 HP remaining
Tagawai:   38/38 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 6 charges remain
Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 50 charges remain
Spells Cast: Longstrider (Pari), Command (Maia), Shield (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Revelation +4AC (Maia)
Conditions in effect: Pari (+10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Thug1:
Thug2: 5 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up for Round 4.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ausk moves down the alley to check on Pari's status, a bit concerned.

[sblock=actions]double move to D7[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
 Initiative: +1
 AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 HP: 34 Current: 34
 CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

 Current Weapon: Longspear as walking staff(+5, 1d8+3, x3)
 Notable Effects:

 Rage Remaining: 6 rounds
 Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 23, 2011)

"Maia!  Use your magics!"  Garnet calls, not wanting to show any fear but knowing the two orcs working together could overwhelm her.

[sblock=actions]
Not delaying, but I want to let Shayuri post Maia's response before Garnet moves.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC:Shayuri]
Player level tactics:  I do not want Garnet to get flanked by the two half-orcs, and Maia is the only one who can stop that from happening (other than having Garnet fall back and step into the alley, which lets the half-orcs cut off our retreat).  So, at player-level, I'm asking Maia to use some kind of spell, either another Command or Color Spray.  I think she can use the latter and hit them both if she advances, and tells Garnet to move out of the way (which Garnet will do), but that would mean casting in melee range. 

Your call, or just have Maia fire again or try something else.  But at player-level, these guys look like rogues to me, and if they flank Garnet and start doing Sneak Attack damage the Dwarf could go down.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 24, 2011)

"Heinrich, we got some more friends over here that you need to be introduced to."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2011)

Maia locks eyes with the half-orc on her left and once again attempts to use the oddly compelling element of her voice to keep the brute at bay!

"*Stop!*" she shouts, and moves hastily into the fray, in case the order didn't take as it so often did not. Living things were much obstinate than the elements.

(Casting Command to Halt on orc at -B -1, and moving to B -1 to stop possible flank even if the spell didn't work.  Will save DC 15 to resist.)


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 24, 2011)

With Maia now in the thick of the fray, Garnet realizes that she must end the fight quickly.  She brings her axe down hard and then rolls in, swinging her shield before her.

[sblock=Actions]
Full attack:  2-weapon fighting, use Power Attack (-1 to-hit, +2 dmg axe, +1 dmg shield)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2011)

Garnet manages to take down the thug around the corner while the other obeys Maia's command.
 
[sblock=Updated Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Thug 2: 18 dmg; Unconscious & dying

Heinrich is left for Round 4.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


double move to join Ausk at D,8 for 55 foot of move






"Vas ist das, mein Herr? where ist peri und tiger?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 26, 2011)

*GM:*  Pulling you all back together now. But, please pay careful attention to whose turn it is.     Maia and Garnet have no idea what is going on in the alley, but they are still facing one thug (1).  He obeys the last command, but now shaking off the spell's effects.

Meanwhile in the alley, Pari is beset by two thugs and is very badly wounded.  The leader demands, "Lay down your weapons, or Madarius gets it."

"Don't make me hit you again, Madarius." As he looks back at Pari.

His thug (3) reaches for the feisty gnome in an attempt at grappling.








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]Pari gets an AoO.

Initiative:
You guys
Thugs

Updated Map:








1) The square (D-5) counts as difficult terrain with the rain barrel
2) Debris (D-1, F-8, H-7) have no effect on movement


```
Ausk:      34/34 HP remaining
Garnet:    27/34 HP remaining
Heinrich:  14/14 HP remaining
Maia:      23/23 HP remaining
Pari:      09/41 HP remaining
Tagawai:   -2/38 HP remaining; Unconscious & stable

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 6 charges remain
Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 50 charges remain
Spells Cast: Longstrider (Pari), Command x 2 (Maia), Shield (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Revelation +4AC (Maia)
Conditions in effect: Pari (+10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Thug1:
Thug2: 19 dmg; Unconscious & stable
Thug3:
Thug4: 21 dmg; Unconscious & stable
Krell:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Maia and Garnet can act for Round 5 since they are back on the street.

In the alley, Pari gets an AoO.  Then I finish up Krell and Thug4 before the rest of you post.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 26, 2011)

"I don't know of any Madarius here. You have mistaken our friend for someone else, a mistake that has already cost you one henchman, and it likely to cost you at least one more before those yet in the street are finished. If you truly wish to talk, you will need to be the first to lay down weapons, as you were the one who attacked us, not the other way around." Ausk will step up just close enough to be within range of casting stabilize on the tiger, but otherwise defensively hold his ground.

[sblock]move to within close range (35')
standard to cast stabilize on the tiger[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
 Initiative: +1
 AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 HP: 34 Current: 34
 CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

 Current Weapon: Longspear as walking staff(+5, 1d8+3, x3)
 Notable Effects:

 Rage Remaining: 6 rounds
 Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2011)

Now weeping openly at the fate of his closest friend, Pari swings his scythe in a vicious arc at the thug closing on him, but once more fails to connect.

[sblock]AoO misses - of course.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 26, 2011)

*GM:*  I repeat.  Please read who's turn it is on actions. 
 Krell has yet to act in Round 5, depends on Pari's action and the AoO.  BTW, Tagaiwi is already stable.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ausk probably wouldn't know that, and its the best action I can think of that demonstrates the defensive stance that Ausk seeks to put forward at this point. Unless Krell tries to kill Pari, his action is not going to change.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2011)

Free Action: "Madarius? NOne of ist das Madarius. It really ist you mein herr das ist mistaken."









*OOC:*


because I am not sure when I will get to the I-nett here for today, and I do not want to slow down the game, I am going to post this little bit in the sblock







[sblock]Heinrich will put away his weapon and stand with his palms out. on his turn he will cast cats grace this round and flame jett the next round.
that leaves this information:
shield-active
cat's grace-pending
flame jett-0 used
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 27, 2011)

"Well done!" Garnet tells Maia.  "I can take this one from here.  Go help the others, it sounds like they've found a fight!"

[sblock=Actions]
OOC:  5' Step to -A0
Full attack:  Two weapon fighting, Power attack on half-orc 2
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC:  Shayuri]
Sorry if you feel like I pushed Maia to waste a spell.  But Garnet got some lucky rolls.  If the second half-orc were still up, this would be a very different fight.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Round 4





The thug reaches for Pari, but the gnome evades the grasping hand.  "Stand still ya lil' turd."





Krell charges at Ausk and Heinrich, "You two should have minded your own business!"  With a mighty horizontal slash, the leader's greatsword opens up Heinrich's belly and the wizard clasps the wound to keep his intestines from spilling out.  Unfortunately he collapses, unconscious and dying.









*OOC:*


Round 5





Garnet badly wounds the second thug in the street.
 
[sblock=Updated Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/sblock]        *GM:*  Thug 1: 12 dmg
Heinrich: -2/14 HP Remaining; Unconscious & dying
- Took 16 dmg from Krell
Krell AC-2 from Charging.

Maia, Ausk, Pari, & Heinrich are up for Round 5.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2011)

Maia winces at the violence, but nods at Garnet's instructions and hurries back into the alley. There she spies Ausk and Heinrich, just as the wizard is struck down!

With a startled cry, she hurries forward as fast as she can..which isn't quite fast enough to help Heinrich yet.

[sblock=Actions]Double move to D6.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +10, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+4 to hit, 1d8 dmg, +1 hit/dmg within 30')

Special Abilities:
Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 3hr/day, In use)
Shooting Stars (3d4 in 5' radius 1/day, DC 15 for half)
Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 4/6
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray, Protection from Evil [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ausk rages and takes his AoO as Krell moves through the spear range. "Funny, I just thought I said that, you fool." He tosses the spear back to Maia as he proceeds to pound his meaty fist into the foolish half orc.

[sblock]AOO with spear
move to toss the spear back to Maia
standard to attack with spiked gauntlet[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
 Initiative: +1
 AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
 HP: 34 Current: 40
 CMB: +6 CMD: 14 Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +5

 Current Weapon: Gauntlet (+6, 1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
 Notable Effects: Rage

 Rage Remaining: 5 rounds
 Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Why does this scene of having half the party down before the other half can even think about doing anything significant look familiar?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2011)

*Well, let's see what we end up doing here . . .  Exactly crap all, as usual.*

As the thug tries to get his ham-fists on Pari, the furious little Gnome shoves his scythe in the man's face. Letting the weapon go, Pari instead draws forth his massive hammer. He swings without speaking, the expression on his face communicating clearly his feelings about talking things out at this point. There'll be no quarter given here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


well, Heinrich will just have to lie there and bleed.







dc 12 con check


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, Ausk is a barbarian, after all. Maia still has yet to go, so all is not lost this round.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 29, 2011)

The thug (1) facing Garnet back on the street drops his rapier and withdraws to take off down the street. (60 feet N of Garnet).





After being wounded by the spear, Krell blocks the gauntlet and tries to return the favor.  His large sword is barely turned aside by Ausk.  "Mind your wounded and take off!  I will let you live."

The thug (3) facing Pari jabs him again for a minor wound.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]Pari took 4 dmg.
Ausk is missed.

Initiative:
You guys
Thugs

Updated Map:










1) The square (D-5) counts as difficult terrain with the rain barrel
2) Debris (D-1, F-8, H-7) have no effect on movement

```
Ausk:      34/34 HP remaining
Garnet:    27/34 HP remaining
Heinrich:  -3/14 HP remaining; Unconscious & stable
Maia:      23/23 HP remaining
Pari:      05/41 HP remaining; 4 dmg
Tagawai:   -2/38 HP remaining; Unconscious & stable

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 6 charges remain
Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 50 charges remain
Spells Cast: Longstrider (Pari), Command x 2 (Maia), Shield (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Revelation +4AC (Maia)
Conditions in effect: Pari (+10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Thug1: 12 dmg; Withdrew
Thug2: 20 dmg; Unconscious & stable
Thug3:
Thug4: 22 dmg; Unconscious & stable
Krell: 11 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 6.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ausk is beyond being able to even grace that comment with an answer and his eyes are filled with pure rage as he reaches for Krell's weapon so that he can kill the idiot with his own weapon.

[sblock=actions]Disarm Krell and, if successful, end up with it in his previously empty hands.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
 Initiative: +1
 AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
 HP: 34 Current: 40
 CMB: +6 CMD: 14 Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +5

 Current Weapon: Gauntlet (+6, 1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
 Notable Effects: Rage

 Rage Remaining: 4 rounds
 Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 29, 2011)

Garnet watches the retreating thug, then turns and makes her way to her friends.

OOC:  Double move to D5


[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 29, 2011)

Heinrich lays on the ground and oozes more of his life upon the ally floor.
con check to stabilize vs dc 13: fail now at -4 hp


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2011)

Pari blasts away with the earthbreaker once more, this time scoring a . . . glancing blow.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Attack (1d20+6=26)

*I HIT HIM, I HIT HIM! I . . .*

Standard (Contd): Crit Confirm (1d20+6=12)

Oh, wait . . .

Damage (1d10+1=3)

never mind.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 41/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Longstrider, Produce Flame (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2011)

Maia holds the spear she caught in front of her, warding off Krell as she concentrates on her inner power. Light begins to spill from her skin, running over her like quicksilver and pooling around her eyes and hands. Abruptly a critical mass is reached, and she seems to explode outward in a spray of light that isn't merely white, but is somehow every color at once, shifting and changing constantly in ways that mortal minds were simply not meant to comprehend! The light engulfs Krell, narrowly missing Maia's allies!

(Attempting to cast Color Spray defensively)

(Will DC 15!)


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2011)

Krell nearly removes Ausk's arm as he tries to take away his greatsword.  "Keep you hands off, or I will remove them!" As the colors from Maia's spell hit him in the eyes, he is momentarily stunned.

The thug (3) facing Pari jabs at him and misses.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 7





[sblock=Combat Information]Garnet can only make it to D4.
Ausk took 21 dmg from the AoO and the disarm attempt fails miserably.
Krell failed save and is stunned.

Initiative:
You guys
Krell & Thugs

Updated Map:




1) The square (D-5) counts as difficult terrain with the rain barrel
2) Debris (D-1, F-8, H-7) have no effect on movement

```
Ausk:      13/34 HP remaining; 21 dmg
Garnet:    27/34 HP remaining
Heinrich:  -4/14 HP remaining; Unconscious & dying
Maia:      23/23 HP remaining
Pari:      05/41 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   -2/38 HP remaining; Unconscious & stable

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 6 charges remain
Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 50 charges remain
Spells Cast: Longstrider (Pari), Command x 2 (Maia), Shield (Heinrich), Color Spray (Maia)
Abilities Used: Revelation +4AC (Maia)
Conditions in effect: Pari (+10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Thug1: 12 dmg; Withdrew
Thug2: 21 dmg; Unconscious & stable
Thug3: 3 dmg
Thug4: 23 dmg; Unconscious & stable
Krell: 11 dmg; Stunned
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 7.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ausk will reach down and pick up the sword that Krell was so nice to drop before looking the man right in the eyes and letting him see the pure rage in them. (ignore the disarm role, I had to reread the stunned entry to see the drop all held items part. Color spray is a nasty spell when it lands.)

[sblock=actions]Move - pick up greatsword
Standard - Intimidate Krell[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
 Initiative: +1
 AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
 HP: 34 Current: 40
 CMB: +6 CMD: 14 Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +5

 Current Weapon: Gauntlet (+6, 1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
 Notable Effects: Rage

 Rage Remaining: 3 rounds
 Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 30, 2011)

Seeing that Maia has stunned Krell, Garnet pushes past him toward the sound of fighting down the street.  The normally stoic dwarf gasps at the sight of Tagawai liying in the street, and the bloodied gnome standing over her.

[sblock=actions]
Double move to I8
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2011)

Pari ducks the thug's feeble blow, feeling the tide of the battle finally turning his way. He comes up swinging from his dodge; the thugs ribs creak as the massive maul slams into his chest!

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Attack (1d20+6=21) for Damage (1d10+1=9) (YAY! )[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 04/41
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Longstrider, Produce Flame (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2011)

Heinrich continues to leak his life's blood upon the paving stones-his breath getting raspy with each next moment.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2011)

Pari is able to badly wound the thug, but the half-orc is still on his feet and fighting.  

[sblock=Updated Map





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Thug3: 12 dmg

Maia is left for Round 7.  
As she has many options, I don't want to NPC.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2011)

Maia shoulders past the stunned warrior and tends to Heinrich's wounds, calling forth her dwindling power to heal him!

(Action - Move to E8 and Cure Light Wounds!)

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +10, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow (+4 to hit, 1d8 dmg, +1 hit/dmg within 30')

Special Abilities:
Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 3hr/day, In use)
Shooting Stars (3d4 in 5' radius 1/day, DC 15 for half)
Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 4/6
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray, Protection from Evil [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2011)

Heinrich regains consciousness, but is still staggered.

        *GM:*  Heinrich can take a turn yet this round.  He is prone and disabled.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Heinrich regains consciousness, but is still staggered.
> 
> *GM:*  Heinrich can take a turn yet this round.  He is prone and disabled.




The make, though prone points at the half orc that is beating on Pari and utters words that summons two points of red light that slam unerringly into the half orc that is harassing the gnome. (magic missle)


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 6, 2011)

Heinrich's spell sends two pin points of magical light into the back of the wounded thug on Pari.  His back arches from the impact and he crashes backwards to the ground, broken and dying.  

The strain of casting the spell is too much for Heinrich and he succumbs to his wounds again and is unconscious and dying one more.





Krell is still shaken and weaponless.  Despite the mage going down again, he holds his hands up,  "Alright, I give.  The bitch isn't worth dying for." 









*OOC:*


Combat Ended: 560XP each





[sblock=Combat Information]Heinrich takes on 1 dmg, self inflicted from Standard Action while Disabled.


```
Ausk:      13/34 HP remaining;
Garnet:    27/34 HP remaining
Heinrich:  -1/14 HP remaining; 1 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Maia:      23/23 HP remaining
Pari:      05/41 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   -2/38 HP remaining; Unconscious & stable

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 6 charges remain
Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 50 charges remain
Spells Cast: Longstrider (Pari), Command x 2 (Maia), Shield (Heinrich), 
Color Spray (Maia), CLW (Maia), Magic Missile (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Revelation +4AC (Maia)
Conditions in effect: Pari (+10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Thug1: 12 dmg; Withdrew
Thug2: 22 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Thug3: 23 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Thug4: 24 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Krell: 11 dmg; Shaken
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I updated the first post. Everyone but Pari reach level 4.   Pari can level up too if Mowgli spends 1 DMC.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


That spell was worth taking a hit point!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad that the man finally came to his senses, Ausk starts to stabilize the bleeding thugs once he catches his breath and is certain that the others in his party have taken care Heinrich and secured Krell's proper behavior.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2011)

Maia sighs. Heinrich just didn't know when to quit. His magic was powerful, but he seemed so fragile, she wished he'd take care of himself better.

She lays her hand on him again and liquid white fire flows over her hand into Heinrich. 

(Cure Light Wounds)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


 fragile!! I object!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2011)

OOC: I'll likely be spending that DMC. but I need to look at the math before I commit.  I'm on my phone now - full post later this evening or first thing tomorrow.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 7, 2011)

Garnet watches as her comrades begin tending the wounded, relieved to see Pari alive and able to revive Tagaiwi.  She moves to watch Krell.

Recalling that this is almost certainly a case of mistaken identity, she asks the gang leader,  "What is your grudge against Madarius?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2011)

Heinrich is conscious once more.

[sblock=OOC Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





```
Ausk:      13/34 HP remaining;
Garnet:    27/34 HP remaining
Heinrich:  08/14 HP remaining; 
Maia:      23/23 HP remaining
Pari:      05/41 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   -2/38 HP remaining; Unconscious & stable

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 6 charges remain
Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 50 charges remain
Spells Cast: Longstrider (Pari), Command x 2 (Maia), Shield (Heinrich), 
Color Spray (Maia), CLW (Maia), Magic Missile (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Revelation +4AC (Maia)
Conditions in effect: Pari (+10ft movement)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Thug2: 23 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Thug3: 24 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Thug4: 25 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Krell: 11 dmg;
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I need to know where Ausk goes to stabilize thugs.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


H-7. That's puts them in range of the stabilize spell, but keeps him close to Krell, should he try any further tricks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2011)

Pari sinks to his knees beside Tagaiwi, his expressive Gnomish face clearly reflecting his relief at finding his friend merely unconscious rather than expired. As he looks to the (mostly) subdued Krell, his expression hardens to stony cold. "Would one of you mind binding that . . . that . . . _taong masama at hambog_ . . . for delivery to the Whitecloaks? I'd not have him recover and decide to attack us once more; we'd have to kill him then and our questions would not be answered."

He rifles through his various pouches and pockets, taking stock of his resources. "We have a few curatives left in the wand. How are we fixed for healing other than that? Heinrich is in sore need, as are Tagaiwi and myself. Anyone else hurt?" And almost as an afterthought, he scoops Heinrich's pouch up from the cobblestones and tosses it to the wizard.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 8, 2011)

Heinrich Regains conciseness after Maia calls forth healing upon him.

"vhat to do with blood monies." he picks up the pouch. "How can i help pari?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2011)

Krell's eyes follow the wounded half-orc as he moves past him and the others to deal with his hired thugs.  The woman next to him is not paying attention as she casts a spell on the almost dead mage.





Krell uses the opportunity to flee out of the alley since no one is between him and freedom. He has a head start on Garnet and he turns right once he reaches the street.

        *GM:*  Garnet is the only one that was watching Krell and cannot prevent him from fleeing.  She can pursue, but their speeds are the same.  Everyone else is performing actions that will put them at least 1-2 rounds behind.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 8, 2011)

Garnet grits her teeth as she charges after the fleeing criminal.  She knows she cannot catch him, and that her comrades may arrive too late.  She knows there is only one course of action, though it feels a betrayal of her Dwarven nature.  "Stop!  Thief!"  She yells.  "Whitecloaks!  Help!"

[sblock=actions]
Full move, follow Krell.  Are they both running?   
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 18; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +06  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 9, 2011)

"Let the coward go. He won't get much farther on the streets after abandoning his partner like that. He chose the cowardly way, let him have the chance of living it and paying for it." Ausk just spits in contempt at the thought of the cowardly man who was willing to start a fight, but proved himself a coward when truly tested.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 9, 2011)

Garnet ignores the half-orc's words, and continues to barrel after Krell.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 9, 2011)

Krell keeps clanking down the street, every so often checking on Garnet's progress.

The ambush occurred in a part of the city not very well patrolled by the Whitecloaks.  But, if they happened on the scene of this chase, they would notice a half-orc without a weapon in hand being pursued by an armored dwarf with a bloody waraxe in hand.

The murmuring of the few pedestrians that hurriedly dodge out the way are enough to give Garnet the impression that people are more afraid of her than Krell running down the street.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2011)

Maia is startled by the sudden stampede near her, but can't do much to stop it. She gives chase for a few steps before realizing that she's still too slow to catch up in any reasonable amount of time. She gives Heinrich an embarrassed look.

"I thought someone else was watching him. I didn't even..." With a sigh she goes over to check on Pari and Tagawai.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2011)

Heinrich stands carefully and looks for the  wand that was purchased by him earlier . he heads over to Pari and hands it to  the gnome. "This will help, yes?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 10, 2011)

"The scum wasn't worth watching. If he bolted with his partner bleeding on the ground, his career on the streets was over. If he didn't, it would have been near impossible to actually pin anything on him. Someone check if the little pickpocket is around." Ausk clearly has little faith in the ability of the authorities to actually stop scenes like what just happened; the only rule of law he has seen to have any effect is that backed up by a weapon. After he stabilizes the thugs around Pari, he binds them, and uses his wand to bring them to. When they do, he stands over them with Krell's sword in hand. "I suggest you start talking; your partner ran off, so don't count on him saving you, though he did leave a nice little present for me."

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
 Initiative: +1
 AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 HP: 44 Current: 
 CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +3

 Current Weapon: Gauntlet (+7, 1d4+4, 19-20/x2), Greatsword
 Notable Effects:

 Rage Remaining: 3 rounds
 Spells Remaining: 1st Level 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Pari's leveled up and submitted for approval (Pari Kalikasan). When we level, do we add the new HP to our current HP or just to our total HP?[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs.  Aberrations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 17/47
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Longstrider, Produce Flame (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 06/47
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2011)

Pari looks up from ministering to Tagaiwi to see Garnett charging off after Krell. "*Hold, Garnett!* You'll never catch him, and he's not worth the effort! We'll give his name and description to the Whitecloaks and let them deal with him."

When Heinrich and Maia approach, he quickly looks around to see if anyone else is hurt. "Ah, I thank you my friends. There is a little magic left in this first wand . . . Ausk looks to be in need, and surely you, Heinrich, are still wounded as well. Let me use this one up on Tagaiwi and myself as you tend to the rest and we'll see where we are after that."

[sblock=Actions]Use the CLW Wand (1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=7) on Tagaiwi, leaving him at either 29 or 37/47 HP, depending on pm's answer to my previous question.[/sblock]

Once the wand is spent, Pari again looks to see what's been done to help the others.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs.  Aberrations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 17/47
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +2 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Hydraulic Push, Longstrider, Produce Flame (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 37/47
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Seeing that none of her friends are joining the chase, and knowing she cannot catch Krell, Garnet breaks off her pursuit.

"If I see you again," she calls after the retreating gang leader, "I'll split your head like a ripe mellon!"  She walks back to her comrades, grumbling.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, you get to add the HP to total and available.





Krell doesn't bother replying and turns a corner down a side street and is lost from view.

The thugs in the alley, recently awaken from potential death, are properly cowed. The one back on the street died before Ausk got to him.

Returning to the alley, from the new stench, you can tell the nearest one being questioned just soiled himself and he stammers, "Don't f-f-f-fookin know watcha want.  Krell just p-p-point ta da gnome and say we need dat wun alive.  He d-d-dun knowed ya wars cummin har, soom urchin eavesdroppa toll him."

"Paleaz donna kill me.  Krell da boss, we dun what he says.  Ya let me go?"

You don't think the thug is smart enough to act this good or lie that well.

There is no sign of the little street urchin.  He appears to have squeezed through the narrow gap between the buildings at the end of the alley.

[sblock=OOC Information]

```
Ausk:      13/34 HP remaining;
Garnet:    27/34 HP remaining
Heinrich:  08/14 HP remaining; 
Maia:      23/23 HP remaining
Pari:      05/41 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   37/47 HP remaining; 

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 50 charges remain
Spells Cast: Longstrider (Pari), Command x 2 (Maia), Shield (Heinrich), 
Color Spray (Maia), CLW (Maia), Magic Missile (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Revelation +4AC (Maia)
Conditions in effect: Pari (+10ft movement)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 10, 2011)

"Two things before I let you slink back into the muck you came out of. One, next time find someone with a little more courage to work for than that stinking coward. Any one who leaves his allies behind to bleed is not a good boss. I expect you to warn others before they sign up for something only to be left to their deaths. Two, what do you know of Krell's partner or where Krell may have run off too?" Ausk growls a bit as he talks, but otherwise ceases any overt threatening behaviors, though he stays watchful.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
 Initiative: +1
 AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 HP: 44 Current: 23
 CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +3

 Current Weapon: Gauntlet (+7, 1d4+4, 19-20/x2), Greatsword
 Notable Effects:

 Rage Remaining: 3 rounds
 Spells Remaining: 1st Level 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2011)

Heinrich sees the tiger ling on the ground as he had been moments ago. He extends his hand to touch the druid's companion and then stops, "May I?" he asks. "Do we know who they work for?" nodding to the fallen assailants.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2011)

"You may . . . Tagaiwi knows you, and I haven't called you out as a foe to him so he'll tolerate your touch. My guess is that they work for Casatta, the woman mentioned in the note. But I have no idea who that is. Should we continue on to the Blue Ox? Is everyone OK to go ahead now? Oh, wait. I seem to be bleeding from a few scrapes and bruises myself . . . I don't suppose anyone can spare a little healing for me?"

The little Gnome seems to be rambling from shock, drifting back and forth between complete coherence and a slightly disconnected expression and tone.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 15, 2011)

The half-orc thug has no idea what his interrogator is talking about, "Where b-b-be Krell?  He n-n-not here?"

"He n-n-no have partner dat I knowed abutt."

"Krell payed us ta watch out for da gnome.  He say Greg'r was Mad'rus'z pa'tna. Dun-n-no why."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2011)

Maia comes up to the others interrogating their erstwhile attacker and produces the wand that she'd been provided with. Forehead creasing slightly with concentration as she used this until-now unfamiliar form of healing, Maia began touching the polished length of white wood to the wounded in the party...

(Using wand of CLW!)

1 charge for Heinrich
3 for Ausk
6 for Pari
10 total. 40 charges remaining.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 15, 2011)

Garnet strides back to the group, huffing from the exertions for the chase, but trying not to show it.  She glances down, and notices she is still bleeding from her arm where the half-orc thug stabbed her.  "Mistress Maia, when you have a moment," she says.

The Dwarf looks over at Pari and Heinrich.  "I am glad you are alright," she offers.  "I think you are right, that we need to go on to the Blue Ox and get to the bottom of this Madarius character.  Otherwise, we don't know if Krell will be back, or some other foolish enemies of Madarius."


[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 16, 2011)

Maia's use of the wand restores both Ausk and Pari to fighting trim.

[sblock=Party Status (After leveling up)]

```
Ausk:      44/44 HP remaining;
Garnet:    38/45 HP remaining
Heinrich:  14/18 HP remaining; 
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   37/47 HP remaining; 

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Longstrider (Pari), Command x 2 (Maia), Shield (Heinrich), 
Color Spray (Maia), CLW (Maia), Magic Missile (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Revelation +4AC (Maia)
Conditions in effect: Pari (+10ft movement)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2011)

Maia nods at Garnet and gives the dwarf some of the wand's energy as well. Then she notices the tiger's wound and taps the great cat as well. Finally she tucks the instrument away...significantly depleted, but leaving the party's health in much better condition; a more than fair trade.

"If going to a blue ox will fix this," she says, expression making it clear she has only a vague idea of what's going on or why, "then I will go to the ox. I do not want strangers to keep attacking us on the streets."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2011)

"Maia, You understand that there may be a fight there, that you may have to hurt another person, ja?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2011)

"That's a peculiar thing to say," Maia replied, a little puzzled. "I've been fighting with you all this time, after all. I understand fighting, and what it means."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2011)

"Just making sure Frauline."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 17, 2011)

"Get on out of here, and try to pick better employers next time." Ausk waves the thugs off with a dismissive glare. Once they are gone, he responds to his companions, as he cleans the greatsword and puts it where he usually keeps his flail. "Aye, let's go and get this business finished. Who wants to bet that the flying annoyance is somehow behind all of this?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Garnet frowns.  "I don't think so," she says, mulling it over.  "If Narissa wanted to use street gangs to get us, she would not have had this stranger send us a note of warning first.  But perhaps you are right.  Perhaps events are being controlled."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 17, 2011)

The two thugs take off, leaving their weapons in the alley.  They collect their fallen compatriot on the way. You end up with a collection of finely crafted rapiers, a very nice greatsword, and some regular light crossbows. 

        *GM:*  I updated the treasury in the 1st post.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2011)

As Heinrich gathers weapons and places them in the center portion of his back pack, It would seem strange the non oe them are sticking out off the top. (all weapons are in sheaths to prevent rippage of the container!)

"Come, we go"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ausk already has the greatsword on his back, just to be clear.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


 just wanting to establish that the party did indeed pick up the items.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 18, 2011)

*GM:*  For the record, you did not get the scabbards for the rapiers and greatsword.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ausk is used enough to the streets, he could have put something together from the random debris he found laying around such a neighborhood. It may not be pretty, but it should work long enough to finish this job.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2011)

As you stand around wondering if the unsheathed rapiers are going to poke holes in Heinrich's backpack, you cannot help but wonder if you will ever come to the bottom of the mystery while standing in the alley.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 21, 2011)

Heinrich tears portions off his cloak and ties them to the end of the rapiers-securely. He nods to the others that he is ready to head to the next destination.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 21, 2011)

"On to the Blue Ox, then," says Garnet.  The group resumes their marching order and makes their way to the tavern.

OOC:  Gosh, I think the GM was trying to tell us something...


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ausk follows behind, watchful for further trouble.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 23, 2011)

After about twenty minutes you see the sign identifying the small tavern  inn, The Blue Ox. It located on the edge of the slums and appears to  cater to laborers and other commoners who live and work in Venza.   This time of day (mid-afternoon), there doesn't appear to be much business coming or  going.  

You are standing there out in the street, in front looking at the double doors.

[sblock=Map]As usual 1 sq = 5ft.







[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 23, 2011)

Garnet has been carrying her axe in her hand through the streets, wary of another ambush, but has second thoughts about carrying it into the bar.  She places it on her back, but keeps her shield at her arm.

"If the urchin was eavesdropping, Krell or others may know where we are going," she notes.  "So we should be prepared.  Ausk, Heinrich, will you stand outside and act as lookouts?  The rest of us will go inside and ask if anyone knows Madarius."

[sblock=OOC]
Tactics:  We need a rearguard, and I think it might be better to have Heinrich tossing firejets, etc. in a space without a crowd of patrons.  Garnet's new "Saving Shield" feat means she can help cover allies at close quarters, so it makes sense to have her go in and leave Ausk to cover melee action outside.  Pari has to go in to establish his innocence, and Maia's diplomatic skills may come into play (in some delightfully bizarre way, I'm sure!).  Tagaiwi should stay with Pari so there is someone there to keep him pointed in the right direction.  Sound OK?

PM, note that Garnet is carrying her shield.  If an ally adjacent to her is attacked, she will use an immediate action to give them a +2 AC.  I believe this is only possible once between her actions, so please have her apply it against the first attack in any series unless I tell you differently beforehand.  Thanks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2011)

Maia nods at Garnet's plan and adds some sound tactical advice of her own, garnered from her extensive experience fighting among mortals.

"If someone attacks you, scream," she suggests solemnly. "Because taverns are loud, and we might not hear you otherwise."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 23, 2011)

"Hmmph, if someone attacks, they better be prepared to die. I've played enough games for one night."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2011)

"If someone attacks, they will scream for us. Besides, you will see fire jet lighting up out here."









*OOC:*



quote: 
Tactics: We need a rearguard, and I think it might be better to have Heinrich tossing firejets, etc. in a space without a crowd of patrons :unquote
aw come on! where is your sense of adventure and challenges!
roflmao that tickled me just trying to picture that!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 23, 2011)

Apparently still reeling from the alley ambush, Pari just nods his head wearily at Garnet's sound plan. _I hope we can clear this up and put it behind us . . . like our burly friend, I've had enough 'games' for one night._


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2011)

Two burly longshoreman come down the street and cannot help but notice the out-of-place adventurers standing in front of the tavern.  With an unfriendly glance they continue onwards and enter through the double doors and into the inn.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 25, 2011)

Seeing that the group seems to be in agreement, Garnet leads the group in.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ausk settles in by the door, looking entirely comfortable in such a setting, and for the most part doesn't really stick out, being used to surviving in such neighborhoods.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2011)

As you might have suspected, the few clientele inside appear to be laborers, commoners, or teamsters with a single barmaid working the floor.  Conversations stop as you open and enter through the doors.  

The main room is not terribly large, about forty feet square.  The bar runs along most of the far wall and there is an interior door leading to what is probably a kitchen.  Behind the bar is an obese, balding man, his demeanor not too welcoming. 





There is no bard providing entertainment, just the lower class workers drinking ale and socializing. However, conversation doesn't resume as everyone stares and glares at the adventurers who have come to their tavern.

Though, you might think that you could blend in, none of you are dressed or equipped like the commoners or the lower-class laborers in the establishment.  One of them appears to be a member of the dung sweeper's guild judging by the stains on his trousers. 

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think Ausk and Heinrich would probably be best at E,16 and F,16


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2011)

Pari makes it about halfway across the room before he notices the tension in the air, his weariness from the fight and malaise at the senseless nature of the groups current predicament fairly blinding him to the nuances of his surroundings.

The little Gnome stops dead in his tracks and looks around the room, his hand creeping up to nestle in the fur behind Tagaiwi's ear. "Well, my friend, nothing for it but to blunder on . . ."

He resumes his trek across the bar, stopping at the point he can still see the barkeep's head over the countertop. His voice, surprisingly deep coming from his small form, rings clearly through the bar. "I am not Madarius! Though there are some who think I am, and have attacked me and my friends for his crimes, *I AM NOT HIM!* Whatever he's done, whomever he's crossed, has nothing to do with me or my friends. You can pass this message on to Krell, or Cassatta, or whoever else is looking for the scoundrel. Tell them as well to move on, leave me and mine alone, or pay the price!"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 26, 2011)

Garnet watches her friend deliver his speech with the same stoic Dwarven poker face that has been handed down the generations of her race since the very dawn of time.  Inwardly, she wrestles with the question of whether the gnome has had a stroke of genius, or has gone insane.  Either way, she concludes that it is best to hold her tongue.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ausk just smiles as he watches the crowd for a reaction, amused at seeing just how dangerous the little guy could be when upset.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







mfloyd3 said:


> Inwardly, she wrestles with the question of whether the gnome has had a stroke of genius, or has gone insane.




Not sure myself . But I was trying to put together my post and realized I've been metagaming Pari. I decided this is what he'd most likely do, given his state of mind and what he actually knows. When in doubt, just play the character, right?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 27, 2011)

The bar falls silent at the little gnome's outburst.  There are murmurs of confusion and grumbling hostility at having their peace disturbed.

"What are their kind doin' in here."   
"Yar, deys not belon' inna here. Not pinchers." 
"That one looks like a horser."

When you look around to identify the speakers, no one is readily meeting your eyes and you cannot tell who was talking.






The bartender answers the gnome's declaration in a gruff voice, "Whatever you say pal, but ya better calm down."

"I don't think you don't  belong in here. Adventurers, or whatever you are, don't come in here  and the regulars don't care for socializing with your kind of people.   And, I don't like the potential for bar fights, myself.  These are  hard-working class folks."

"And that fookin' cat, better get outside and stay there right now."

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 28, 2011)

Garnet looks steaily back at the bartender, then looks expectantly at Pari.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Mwrk Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2011)

Maia hurries up to stand beside Pari.

"We're very sorry to disturb you all," she assures the barkeeper, and the others in the bar as well as she looks around quickly at each of them. "My friend has been hounded on the streets recently, because of a misunderstanding. Somehow a story has spread around that his name is Maldarius, and that he has some kind of association with...with..." she frowns and looks at Pari for a second, then just wings it, "...people...who are...bad. Criminal people."


Her face lit up in a luminous smile then. "But it's not true! He's a druid, not a criminal. He doesn't even like the city, which is where crime happens, I believe. But because we think the rumor started here, we figured we'd come here to try to fix it."

She bowed quickly and moved over to stand behind Pari. "Thank you for all your very kind assistance, and we will leave you to your drinks and meals now."

(+1 to roll if the target thinks she's keeeyoot. And really, who wouldn't? )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2011)

Pari takes a deep breath, then lets it out in a plain release of tension as he bows slightly. "Indeed, it is as the beautiful one says. We came here not to find a fight but to clear up a misunderstanding. We will leave you to your drinking, but I'd still appreciate it if you were to pass my messages along . . . should the opportunity present itself.

"Let's go, Tagaiwi . . . in spite of the invitation extended to 'Madarius,' we're not welcome here." With these words, Pari gestures to his comrades and he and Tagaiwi turn to leave.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2011)

*GM:*  Are you ignoring the bartender's warning about the tiger IC? Or is that an oversight OOC?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Oversight, and corrected.   Also just reread the note and realized that the meeting place is in the alley behind the bar, not the bar itself. The Blue Ox was still the best lead I could think of, and I was hoping I could come up with a way to talk our way out of this but it's looking like a no-go for now.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2011)

The bartender accepts the young woman's explanation, his eyes softening slightly. "Sorry miss, but I never heard of this Madarius person.








The bartender replies at Pari's departure, "Well, if anyone ever comes in here and asks, I will tell them.  Whoever the fook they are." He watches you go, an indifferent look on his face, with no recognition at the mention of Madarius.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2011)

*Heinrich: outside the bar*

The wizard tries to act like Ausk, but stills keeps an eye about. He tries s several ways of causally leaning against a building that allows him to keep a look out, especially for anyone that may be watching from a nearby street corner.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2011)

Maia, Pari and Tagawai emerge from the tavern, with Maia's face lit up in a jubilant grin. She even reaches down to ruffle Pari's hair affectionately as she confides, "I think that went _really_ well."

On seeing Heinrich and Ausk she stopped and favored them both with that smile.

"So Pari's problem is taken care of...now what?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ausk just growls a bit. "I'm glad to see that something with this headache went well. I say we go get some sleep, and check in with the priest in the morning to see if he has anything further for us."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2011)

As if just mentioning the subject has a way of conjuring a response, Heinrich yaws and nods in agreement.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 28, 2011)

"I'm not sure this problem is taken care of," observes Garnet.  "I think we still need to come to the alley for the meeting tonight, as whoever this person is may not believe Master Pari yet."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 29, 2011)

"Unless I am greatly mistaken, we have already had the meeting."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2011)

"No, indeed, Ausk. We've met Krell, to whom the writer of the note referred. It was the writer of the note who invited us to meet him (or her) in the alley. And we've not met Cassatta yet, unless she was the wingéd bitch we fought in the chapel."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2011)

Maia looks crestfallen. "We...it's not over yet? But, then who was in the tavern?"

She pulls her shoulders straight and nods then, "I guess it doesn't matter. Lets finish this so we can try something new tomorrow!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2011)

"Goot idea"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ausk starts looking for a way to get into the presumed alley that runs behind the bar.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 1, 2011)

Ausk has no trouble finding the alley, right there around the corner of the tavern.  The side alley is about 10 feet wide and the back alley is about 5 feet wide.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 1, 2011)

"This is your meeting, I'l let you lead, little man. I'll be right behind you."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2011)

Pari nods grimly at Ausk, cracks his neck to each side, summons Tagaiwi to his side and strides determinedly into the alley.

OOC: It _is_ time to meet, right?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2011)

Maia nervously follows along, all too conscious of her nearly depleted magical power, but unwilling to let her friends go into danger alone.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wary of being outmaneuvered, Garnet nods to her companions as they advance, but takes up a position at the entrance to the alley to guard their rear.

OOC:  Move to K14


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 2, 2011)

It is still mid-afternoon.  You find the alley is pretty normal looking, dirty and deserted.  The Blue Ox has a back door opening in to the wider side alley, but no entrance in the narrow rear alley.

The barrel containing rain water is non-threatening and the debris here and there is benign.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 3, 2011)

"No sense waiting here the rest of the day," observes Garnet.  "Though we should come back early and be ready for whoever shows up."

She looks up at the roofs on either side of the alley, wondering about the possibility of placing some of their number there.

OOC:  Are the roofs sturdy enough to hold someone, and are they accessible from the outside?


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking upwards, the Blue Ox Inn and the nearby buildings are two stories with overhanging eaves.  There are no balconies visible, but a skillful climber or second-story man could potential scale the side of the buildings.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2011)

Pari follows Garnet's gaze. "Good thinking, Garnet. We might place one of ours on the roof. At the very least, we'll need to make sure none of theirs are up there!"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ausk just shrugs, and watches the streets around them.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2011)

Maia peers upwards as well. "But won't they want people there too? Maybe we should have more than one. I would find it hard to climb, I think...but I'd be willing to try."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 7, 2011)

"We should have a second person on the roof," agrees Garnet.  She looks a moment at Heinrich, then to Ausk.  "Ausk, I could give you the spear," she proposes, pointing to the long spear on her back.  "You could reach the alley, then, and also help Maia if enemies make their own way onto the roof."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2011)

The eaves overhang the side alley by about 18 inches and will pose a consider challenge to your climbing experts.  The roofs overlooking the side alley are about 20 feet up in the air.  From the ground, you cannot tell if they will support weight or not.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 8, 2011)

"Let's go back to the Chapter House," Garnet suggests.  "We can wait there and come back about an hour before the meeting, and perhaps the church will lend us a ladder."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2011)

"A ladder would be most welcome," Maia agrees with a relieved smile. "Your idea is a good one."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2011)

*GM:*  You can buy you own ladder, you have time.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 9, 2011)

OOC:  OK, if we do this a piece at a time we will have someone on the roof by next Easter.  At the risk of handwaving, PM, could we take it as read that we manage to buy a ladder and get it into the alley with a reasonable degree of discretion (it's a busy city, people carry equipment through all the time)?  Docking the cost of the ladder from party treasury?

Other than that, it's only a question of whether we want to try to get people onto the roof of the Blue Ox without the bartender knowing (presumably Stealth), or whether we want to send Maia and her kickass Diplomacy skills inside to make the request.  I favor the latter, because 1) We have no stealthy people, and 2) It promises to be hilarious.  Also, the meeting is during daylight hours, so our people will be on the roof of the building in broad daylight, which could prompt questions.  And I think the bartender might be willing to rent us the use of his roof for the night, if we promise to cover any damages.

Discussion?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2011)

(OOC - Hee, I apologize for my part in the slowdown...I'd love to take charge, but it would be pretty seriously out of character. For what it's worth, I'm fine with handwaving as needed, or, if decided, promise not to get bogged down in posting time as far as RP'ing with the innkeeper for use of his roof. I'm fine either way.)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 10, 2011)

OOC: Ausk is able to bash things. Get outside of that, he really doesn't have much to work with. So fast forwarding is fine by me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I think I've milked Pari's angst and anger for about as much as I can right now. Forwarding is fine by me as well. Though I do have to say that Maia's conversation with the surly bartender could be an entertaining read if we go that way .[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 10, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Just to let people know, my job officially ends next Monday, so aside from battle, Ausk is going to be pretty much background support/bodyguard. He's not talkative to begin with, and my focus on real life is going to mean he is even less so.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 10, 2011)

You manage to find and purchase a 25ft ladder.  The damn thing is heavy and bulky, weighing 50 pounds and requires two people to carry it.  You find yourself back at the alley entrance about 30 minutes before the scheduled meeting time.  It took a bit more time than planned to acquire a long enough ladder.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Thanks Mfloyd, I drafted an impatient post about bumping you all, but then changed my mind to give you guys another day.   BTW, there is no train on the railroad tracks for this segment of the adventure.  You all need to decide your actions and then do them.

I updated the opening post for your ladder.

Sorry to hear that, SS21.  Good luck to you.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 10, 2011)

Garnet looks at the roof.  "Maia," she suggests.  "The bartender seemed to like you.  Why don't you go in and ask him if we can rent his roof for the night?  Explain that we are not looking for trouble, but our friend is in some danger from this misunderstanding and we would like to be prepared.  Promise him we will pay for any damage to the roof.  Offer him this for the night," she adds, handing over a bag of coins.  

Her Dwarven nature kicks in for a moment as she is handing over the gold, and her fingers are slow to release the bag into Maia's hand.

OOC:  Unless anyone objects, I'm in favor of putting 50 gp of party treasure into roof rental.  Between the gold and Maia's astronomical wiles, we might sell him.  My logic is that the strategic advantage of the roof is probably worth as much or more to us than a potion, so this is a reasonable expense.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]50 GP toward roof rental - check![/sblock]

Pari looks around the alley once the group arrives back with the ladder. His fine features appear thoughtful. "How do we want to play this? As we're trying to convince this woman - and her thugs as well - of our honesty in claiming that I am not, in fact, Maderius I think we should be straight up. Station ourselves around the meet, but in sight so that they can't accuse us of ambushing them. Protest my innocence, but be prepared for a fight.

"However, it's you - my good friends - who are putting your lives on the line to help me clean this mess up. If you'd rather play it a little closer to the vest there's something to be said for the dramatic effect of the little Gnome and his tiger friend waiting (apparently) alone in the alley for his attackers. Unless you're seen, of course."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 14, 2011)

"I favor honesty," replies Garnet.  "With strength."  The words are virtually a Dwarven proverb.  "Let them see where we are, and tell them the truth.  Master Pari, you should think of ways to prove your identity, things most other gnomes could not do.  You've no shortage of those," she adds wryly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 14, 2011)

*GM:*  I guess I am waiting on Maia to begin the negotiation.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2011)

(OOC - Had some weekend distractions! )

Maia accepts the gold and heads into the inn, for once absolutely clear in her mission. The customs and ways of people were often puzzling or confounding, but this time...yes, this time she 'got it.' So she marched confidently past the rough-looking men that she'd so recently placated and up to the counter where she plopped the bag of gold with a decisive _jink_.

"You are the owner of the roof of this building? I and my friends would like to exchange this metal for it," she explained proudly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I will continue to be slow updating or posting lite across the board for a few more days yet.

I need to do some job related stuff at night, severely curtailing my gaming and it is leaving me mentally wiped afterward.

I haven't even fully read every post yet in my games yet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


No worries here, pm. I've had some RL stuff going on as well; trying to find a new balance so that everything is getting the attention it needs . . .


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm job transitioning. I know the feeling.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2011)

The reception inside the tavern is not much different than before, Maia is pretty much guilty by association of her companions that were in the establishment earlier.






The bartender looks at the offering with a raised eyebrow and considers negotiating for more.  Deciding that the gold is more than enough to fix the roof if the crazy adventurers muck it up, he nods his assent.

"Alright, lass.  I guess this will have to do.  Ya break anything, ya pay to fix it, ya hear."

        *GM:*  I will still be busy working on RL issues for the weekend and  probably next week, submitting applications for a better job while  working at my new one.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2011)

Maia's face breaks into a bright smile of joy and pride at her accomplishment. "Do not worry sir, we will take good care of the roof that once was yours. Please excuse me now, I must go and tell the others!"

She rushes back around to the alley and excitedly reports, "I have negotiated the exchange of the roof for fifty round pieces of gold, and the plant fiber sack used to carry them."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 22, 2011)

The Dwarf stares at her a moment, face rapt with concentration as she processes this statement, then she smiles.  "Well done!" exclaims Garnet.

She turns to the others.  "Shall we put Heinrich and Maia on the roof?" she asks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2011)

"On the roof, but in plain sight in accordance with our intention to be straightforward." Pari looks around at his friends. "I'd like to thank you once more for standing with me in this. It means much to me."

[sblock=OOC]Scott DeWar has been in the hospital for a couple of rounds of (I think) stomach surgery, so he won't be available to play Heinrich.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 23, 2011)

*GM:*  I provided the map for you guys to set up your situation the way you want.  With Heinrich's and Ausk's players maybe unable to post, I will accept suggestions for them and if they don't chime it before my update I will use the other player's suggestions.

I will need t know where you put the ladder, as well.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 23, 2011)

OOC:  Let's try and put the tactics together outside of RP, just to speed things along.  I propose Heinrich and Maia go on the roof at J6 and J7, standing at the edge where they can be seen from the alley but not from the sidestreets (where they might attract unwanted attention).  They pull the ladder up after them, and lay it on the roof by J13 (for reasons I will explain in a minute).

Shayuri, if you want, Garnet will give Maia the +1 longspear.  If anyone does come onto the roof to melee, or try, or if there's a flying attacker, a reach weapon would be useful.  But if it's out of character for her to take it, or some reason it's a bad idea, feel free to pass.

We put everyone else on the ground just inside the alley, near K/L 12/13, perhaps spreading them out just a bit.  We retain control of 1 end of the alley so we don't get boxed in.  Also, with the ladder at that end of the roof, Heinrich and Maia would have an easier time getting to ground near the group if they need to get off the roof quickly.  They would also have the option of coming out on the street rather than the alley.

Seem reasonable?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 23, 2011)

Just keep Ausk close to Pari. He does best up close where he can amp up the intimidation and immediate beat down factor.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 23, 2011)

(OOC - Mfloyd's suggestion has my approval. Maia would be fine taking the spear up too, though she'll have it at her feet and have her crossbow readied.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 25, 2011)

With Maia and Heinrich up on the roof, perched on the edge, they are finding the sloping slats a bit precarious.  Being careful while not being distracted they are able to keep from slipping off the roof to fall the long drop to the alley floor.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  I assumed Mowgli agrees, but I will give you some more information.

During combat, it will require an Acrobatics DC 10 check to fight from the sloping roof.  Outside of combat taking a 10 gives you auto-success.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 25, 2011)

OOC:  This may not have been such a good idea.  Does that Acro check include spellcasting?  And does failure lead to a fall, or just a lost action?


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 26, 2011)

[sblock=DM Commentary]Hmmm, okay my interpretation of things.

Technically you only need to roll acrobatics if moving.

However, fighting requires movement, even firing a crossbow and reloading.  To be simple, probably include spell casting too.  So I am asking for Acrobatics Checks for two reasons:
1.  No where to brace yourself on the roof
2.  You will need to be perched on the edge to even see down to the alley floor, a precarious position requiring some attention at all times

DC already includes modifiers for slope and surface.

Failure means you slip and fall prone on the roof.  Let's say, Reflex save DC12 to not fall off the roof when adjacent to the edge.  Treated like 30ft drop since you will likely have downward momentum before reaching mid-air to add another 5ft onto the 25ft height.  Makes for round number for calculating damage.

As for wisdom of the plan, that is up to you to determine. [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 27, 2011)

OOC:  Urk.  I'm still inclined to leave them on the roof, though this could fail disastrously.  Anyone disagree?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 27, 2011)

(OOC - I'm fine with it. Though it will mean she has trouble touching fors to heal them)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 28, 2011)

OOC: I'm good either way. If you're good with it, Shayuri, I say go for it. DeWar isn't hear to decide for Heinrich, but I'd say put him up there as well.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 28, 2011)

About an half an hour before sunset, the time of the meeting, there is a group of men coming through from the other side of the alley.  At first they were just peeking around the corner, but then they spotted you and approached.

There are four human men wearing chain shirts and armed with battle axes and light crossbows in hand. They have the look of hired thugs or mercenaries. One nods in your direction and asks over his shoulder, "Pharadale, is that who you are looking for?"






The fifth man, in the middle of the group, is a young, slender man with a goatee and brown hair.  He is dressed, unarmored, in simple clothes with a hooded cloak and a dagger on his belt carrying a light crossbow in hand. Pharadale answers the man who spoke, "Yes, I think the small gnome in front is him."

The man, Pharadale, has a calculating demeanor and he calls out you, "Madarius? I seek to parley with you on behalf of Gregor."

 
[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  I think we were ready to move along.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 28, 2011)

Garnet looks at Pari and then back at the group, deciding it is best to let the gnome plead his own case.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 29, 2011)

Pari steps slightly forward, leaning on his scythe, and speaks politely but with firm resolve. "You are the author of the note, then? My apologies, sir, but I fear you've mistaken me for another. I am not Maderius, nor have I heard of any such person until reading your note earlier. Nor do I know a Gregor. However, as my friends and I have been assaulted - and almost killed - on the very streets of Venza over this grievous mistake I would very much like to know what's going on, and what I've done that would make you believe I am someone I'm not."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2011)

One of the mercenaries mutters over his shoulder, "Likely story."






The man, Pharadale, appears to be skeptical still, "I am not the writer of the note, that was Gregor."

 
[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  I am still sort of waiting for Ausk and Maia to post a reaction, so this is only a half response.  But feel free to post again for Pari.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2011)

From the rooftop, Maia is torn between the concentration needed to keep her footing on the slick, fragile shingles, and following the conversation happening below. Abruptly she can't resist the urge to kibbutz.

"Ask him who Gregor is!" she calls. "Oh! And ask him who Madarius is!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 30, 2011)

Pari looks up fondly as the young girl speaks. "As my enthusiastic friend has pointed out, perhaps it would be helpful if you could tell me who this person is for whom you've mistaken me? And who is Gregor, and what is Maderius' relationship with him?

"Look, we'd . . . I'd . . . like to figure this out and clear it up so that the same thing won't happen again." He looks to the skeptical thug. "If I _were_ Maderius, would I not wish to take this chance to parlay? Or to tell you to shove it up your collective arses? Why would I deny who I am?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 30, 2011)

*GM:*  I suppose I need to tell you guys.   If you want to convince him, you all will need to roll Diplomacy at some point.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ausk just watches and waits for signs of trouble.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2011)

OOC: I was afraid of that . Perhaps Maia can make an Aid Another roll (since she's already spoken up). Anyone else? Pari's not known for his charming manner.

Diplomacy (1d20-1=17)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2011)

(OOC -Maia autosucceeds on Aid Another rolls with Diplomacy, so count her in!)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ausk could try to aid by not doing anything aggressive.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 2, 2011)

OOC: That gets us up to 21 . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 2, 2011)

While Pharadale considers your parley, the mercenaries are restless.  The mouthy one asks, "Don't tell me you are going to believe this crap?  Should we just nab the gnome by force?"







Pharadale puts a hand on the man's shoulder and snaps, "Shut your mouth, I am thinking. I am not paying you for your unsolicited opinion."

The man looks up at the voice from above and then at the rest of the gnome's companions, considering.  Finally, he responds again,  "Very well, things are not adding up.  I have not met Madarius, but Gregor saw you earlier and described you to me fairly accurately."

"Unless something has really changed, you do not strike me as being a sneak thief."

"So, if you are not Madarius, then what is your name?"
        *GM:*  Okay, you succeed in your skill check.  You can continue role-playing this now that combat is likely averted.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2011)

"I am Pari Kalikasan, surely no 'sneak-thief,' but a priest of Kavan the Wanderer. These are my true friends, concerned for my well-being and trying to help me clean up this mess.

"Your man called you Pharadale? Very well, what is it, exactly, for which Gregor wishes you to parlay with me? I get the impression that the 'Maderius' has wronged him in some way . . . perhaps we can help you sort this out. I have not spoken to my friends about this, mind you, so once we know a bit more about the situation we may decide to leave you to it."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2011)

Pharadale is still wary, but appears to accept Pari's explanation so far.

"Gregor would be best to tell you the story in person.  I was charged with bringing you alone to him, but given this new development, perhaps you all should come with me."

"It is not very far, about 20 minutes walking."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2011)

"We can come down then?" Maia asks gratefully. "That would be so wonder...WAH!" She slipped, catching herself with a hand on the tiles so that she didn't quite go bouncing down and follow the three or four tiles that came free under her weight down to smash on the alley floor below.

"I'm ready to come down now," she finished woefully. "And we don't want to hurt Gregor or anyone. We just want him to stop trying to kill Pari."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Garnet gives the gnome a nod, signaling her assent, but leaving the decision to Pari.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2011)

Having consent from two of his allies, Pari looks to the others before giving his answer.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Pharadale looks up and suggests, "By all means, please come down before you fall down.  Both of you."

        *GM:*  As far as I am concerned, you have a consensus as long as Maia, Garnet and Pari agree. No need to wait for the other two while they have RL issues, they can post when they can.  This is sort of Pari's show anyway.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2011)

Seeing both Heinrich and Ausk give their nods of assent, Pari turns back to Pharadale. "Then so long as you'll vouch for this discussion and your decision with Gregor, we're ready to go. Lead the way, Master Pharadale."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Consider Ausk on autopilot until combat breaks out. He never really had that much to say even when I wasn't busy in RL.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Pharadale nods, "Okay, follow me."

The mercenary fighters accompanying the man say nothing, realizing that they get paid either way and there is no risk of dying if there is no fight.

After leaving the alley beside the Blue Ox, you walk for about twenty minutes and Pharadale stops you in front of a boarding house with a set of double doors and says, "This is where my apartment is. I have quarters on the ground floor just to the left as we enter, first door. Gregor will be waiting in my sitting room."

Moving through the doors, the mercenaries wait outside, there not being enough room for them in the short hallway. Pharadale knocks on the door.

The door opens to reveal that the first room is a study, a desk in one corner and a bookshelf on the opposite wall.  There is an open door leading into the back room, most likely a small bedroom.

Gregor, an smallish man maybe in his mid 30s that has seen better days, is standing just inside the doorway. But, with his face covered in red blotches and gaunt face he looks to about 40 or older.  He has thinning, short blond hair and is about five feet tall.  He stoops with a racking cough and his hands have a slight tremble as he tries to cover his uncontrollable action. He is wearing regular clothes, nothing fancy and is armed with only a dagger.





He glances briefly at your faces and looks questioningly at Pharadale. Trying to appear nonplussed, he remarks to Pharadale and then to Pari, "You couldn't convince him to come alone, huh?  Well, come on in, Madarius."  Mindful of your numbers, he backs up to let everyone come into the room.





Pharadale replies, "Actually, Gregor.  This one claims to be Pari, not your former associate."






Gregor's eyes narrow and he takes a hard look at Pari, "Eh?  Well, I'll be fu-" <cough> "... Yeah, you are right."  His coughs again and his appearance shows that his strength and stamina  are likely impaired from being at significantly less than optimum  health.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2011)

Maia gets that 'oh, lookit the poor lost kitty' expression on her face, and she steps forward and leans forward a little to peer at Gregor from closer to his eye level.

"You sound awful," she confides sympathetically. "Are you sick? Maybe I can help you. I'm not sure...but I'd be happy to try!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2011)

Gregor shrugs at Maia's question, "Aye, I am ill.  Unless you can cure magical diseases, there is probably not much you can do.  That bitch Cassatta has magicked contagions on me."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2011)

"Casatta . . . not the first time we've heard _that_ name. Who is she to you?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2011)

Gregor breaks into a coughing fit as he tries to answer the gnome right away.  After a moment he responds, "That evil  woman contracted us to steal some magical horn from a numb nut wizard  named Andruxus.  We nicked it right out from under the fool's nose.   Then when we were supposed to make the delivery, Madarius failed to show  up. I have been looking for him ever since."

"Of course that  fiendish woman took out her wrath on me. She has given me the  plague, the runs, and a few other diseases as punishment.  She is a  dangerous woman and will likely assume that you are Madarius having  only, met my ex-partner once."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 10, 2011)

Garnet scowls, thinking this over.  "Was the gang leader, Krell, an ally of hers?  He already made his attempt on Pari's life."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2011)

"And yours, my friend . . ."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2011)

Gregor coughs again and then looks at the dwarf with curiosity at the question.

"Krell? That bastard is a mercenary.  Cassatta had him keeping an eye on me, hoping I would lead them to Madarius."

"He is the sort that would try and capture him to get an extra reward or suck up to the priestess."

"I hope you put him down."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 13, 2011)

"No.  We defeated his men, but the coward ran." spits Garnet.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2011)

Maia considers what she's heard and sums it all up.

"So...you and Madarius stole a magic horn from a wizard who's nuts are numb, for Casatta, only Madarius never showed up with the horn so Casatta got angry with you and cursed you with diseases, and now you're looking for Madarius so you can hand him over, and the horn, to Casatta."

She paused and added, "And somewhere along the way Pari got mistaken for him."

"Soooo...in order to really make sure Casatta doesn't come after Pari herself, we pretty much need to find the real Madarius and get the horn and turn them over to her."

Confusion stole into her expression. "What does she want with a numb wizard's magic horn?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 13, 2011)

Gregor nods and his body convulses in another coughing fit.

"Well, you are sort of right.  I don't need to find Madarius, just deliver the horn to get the damned woman off my back. I am sure Cassatta will want to castrate him for sport after his alleged double cross, though."

"But after not showing up and the meeting place two months ago, I fear he is long gone.  Or dead."

"Of course, none of that will matter to the bitch.  She will just as soon torture Pari here."

"Fetching that horn was just a job, ya know. The wizard wasn't using it.  But, considering the priestess's wrath, I am beginning to think it would be crazy to let her get her hands on a powerful artifact."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 13, 2011)

"Unless one of you is wiser than me, it seems we will not be able to find Madarius or the horn," says Garnet.  "If Krell is in her pay, he will surely have gone to Cassatta by now, to report that he has seen Madarius.  If she is powerful and vengeful enough to throw curses at those who displease her, she will surely send agents to search for Madarius.  Which means the only way to resolve this is to confront the priestess."  The Dwarf grits her teeth in frustration.

"Master Gregor, what can you tell me about her?  Where does she live, and what is her station in the city?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 15, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry, I was expecting some more player interaction before replying.     




Gregor scoffs and it turns into another bout of gut-wrenching coughs.

"Station?  The bitch has none.  She is a priestess of some sort, not sure who she worships but she is very powerful and not to be taken lightly. However, she is not out there gathering many followers.  She has some minions with her, but that's it."

"She took over a place in the wharves called Sunderham Imports.  I think she is not really running the joint as a business, though. At least I never saw any customers when I was there."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2011)

OOC:  And I was waiting for Gregor to answer before posting an interaction. 

"I agree, Garnett. Time to take the fight to this Casatta, I believe. However, I'd like to hear what the rest of you think."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2011)

"We can't just let her keep spreading diseases and accusing gnomes of being criminals when they aren't," Maia opines. "Also, we should make sure she never finds that horn, as I believe it's likely she would do bad things with it."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 19, 2011)

"Do we know where Casatta can be found? That strikes me as a critical detail."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2011)

"We can start with this Sunderham Imports place. If she's not there, possibly one of her cronies can tell us where she is. Or we could draw her to us there once we've scoped the place out."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 19, 2011)

Pharadale follows the conversation, "From what Gregor has said, and seeing her handiwork, you all are pretty confident."







Gregor nods, "Yeah, that is one dangerous cu-" <cough> "... er, woman.  Krell was trying to earn her favor to just get into her inner circle of minions."

"She will be there at Sunderham Imports with her cronies, I have no doubt. Though, you lot might need to get some help if you are to be sure of taking her out. If you fail, she will likely come after me for telling you where to find her."  With his sickened state, the weak-looking man is clearly in no position to be of assistance though.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 19, 2011)

"You are proposing an alliance?" asks Garnet, her eyes narrowing.  "What are your terms?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 21, 2011)

Gregor shakes his head, "I am not offering you squat, lady.  I am in no condition to fight the bitch."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2011)

"She sounds dangerous. Maybe even more than the flying demon-woman," Maia says thoughtfully. "If Gregor can't help, we could try to find someone who can. Someone like Casatta probably has a lot of people who want to stop her. We just have to bring them together."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 28, 2011)

Pharadale shrugs, "I would not know."







Gregor gives it some thought and replies, "I think is keeping a rather low profile in her hideout, but one never knows."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 29, 2011)

"Perhaps we would do better trying to find some allies of our own," muses Garnet.  "A trip to the Dunn Wright Inn, perhaps?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2011)

"Seeking allies sounds good to me, but we need to move pretty quickly I think. She'll still be looking for yours truly, for one thing. And this has now become more than just personal for me. This woman is a disease on the city and we need to cut her out."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2011)

Gregor nods, "Probably a good idea.  If there is nothing further, you can see yourselves out.  Pharadale, have the mercenaries make a hole for our guests."





Pharadale shrugs and opens the door to speak to the grumbling men outside.  You can overhear a few griping about payment even though they did not do much, "Okay, you lot.  Step aside or you won't get any silver at all."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2012)

*GM:*  Bump.  I think you all need to post more to actually earn time based XP/GP.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 3, 2012)

"C'mon, then," mutters Garnet gruffly.  "No point in hanging around here.  Let's head over to the Dunn Wright.  If we can't find help there, at least we can drink."  She pushes past the mercenaries, paying them no mind.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ausk will allow the group to find a replacement for him at the inn, as he needs to take some time for self reflection on his life.









*OOC:*


Ausk just isn't working out the way I expected him to. Once the Ultimate Combat stuff is made legal, he will be getting a complete rewrite.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 4, 2012)

[sblock=Ausk & Ultimate Combat]







sunshadow21 said:


> Ausk just isn't working out the way I expected him to. Once the Ultimate Combat stuff is made legal, he will be getting a complete rewrite.



I built my last character with stuff from Ultimate Combat.  You can always ask to have the specific stuff reviewed and voted on so you can do your remake. [/sblock]        *GM:*  I will advance the clock once Maia & Pari have exited the apartment to signal they have nothing further from either Gregor or Pharadale.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2012)

Feeling that some kind of benediction was needed, Maia takes a deep breath and regards the dangerous villains around her with the kind of moist-eyed affection normally reserved for high-school friends on the eve of graduation.

"Thanks for helping us," she said sincerely, "It's good that when we solve this for ourselves, we'll be helping you too. And I'm just really, really glad we didn't have to kill all of you. Bye!"

With that, Maia is too choked up to say more and hurries after the others to find more friends.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


Right now, I'm simply waiting on final numbers from this adventure before I can do equipment and decide if I want to spend more DMCs on him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2012)

Pari looks at his waifish friend in amazement for a moment, then begins to chuckle as he makes his exit, hand on Tagaiwi's ruff. His throaty chuckle becomes a full blown laugh as he moves farther from the building.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2012)

Gregor could care less and returns to his coughing fits and contemplates a future without the priestess harrying him.





Pharadale is more practical and polite, "Farewell, and good luck with the wench."

You leave the apartment building and return to the street.  After about a half an hour you find yourselves looking at a beast's head on a pike displayed in from of the Dunn Wright Inn.  You don't remember it being there before.

Heinrich and Ausk say their farewells and depart.

        *GM:*  Go ahead and post in the Dunn Wright Inn.  We are on intermission while I do admin work and get XP totals done.  You might as well divvy up treasure too so we can start back fresh.  I will start a new IC thread for the next part.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2012)

*GM:*  I updated the first post with XP totals and GP totals. [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION]; you will need to double check my math.

Pari started at 6232XP; 10016 on 20 Oct (Reached level 5); 12222 on 5 Jan 2012
Garnet started at 4146XP; 6879 (Reached Level 4 on 6 Oct); 8903  on 5 Jan 2012
Heinrich started at 4146XP; 6879 (Reached Level 4 on 6 Oct); 7429 on 30 Oct 2011 (last post)
Ausk started at 4001XP; 6734 (Reached Level 4 on 6 Oct); 8758 on 5 Jan 2012
Maia started at 3581XP; 6314 (Reached Level 4 on 6 Oct); 8338 on 5 Jan 2012

Clock Starts on 26 Jun 2011, ends on 5 Jan 2012 (194 days)

Enc6: 3140XP (628 each)
Enc7: 2800XP (560 each) - 6 Oct
Enc8: 200XP (50 each)

Pari; 1065gp + (117days x 25gp = 2925gp) + (77days x 31gp = 2387gp) -393.47gp = 5983.53gp
Garnet; 1065gp + (102days x 17gp = 1734gp) + (92days x 25gp = 2300gp) -393.47gp = 4705.53gp
Maia; 1065gp + (102days x 17gp = 1734gp) + (92days x 25gp = 2300gp) -393.47gp = 4705.53gp
Ausk; 1065gp + (102days x 17gp = 1734gp) + (92days x 25gp = 2300gp) + 590.2gp = 5689.2gp
Heinrich; 1065gp + (102days x 17gp = 1734gp) + (25days x 25gp = 625gp) + 590.2gp = 4014.2gp


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ausk isn't going to worry about specific items at this time, as I as still hammering out precise details of the rewrite.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 9, 2012)

[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] [MENTION=23867]mfloyd3[/MENTION] [MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION] [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]

Sorry for the delay.  There is a slight discrepancy in numbers between what I've calculated and what PM has calculated.  I'm not exactly sure where that discrepancy lies.  It is, however, a very small difference and PM's numbers are more in the character's favor.

I give my thumbs up to the numbers posted above.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks, GE.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2012)

PM, do those numbers include the DMC I spent on 10/06?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 10, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> PM, do those numbers include the DMC I spent on 10/06?



Crap.  No they do not.

Pari started at 6232XP; 10346 on 6 Oct (Reached level 5); 12972 on 5 Jan 2012
Pari; 1065gp + (132days x 25gp = 3300gp) + (92days x 31gp = 2852gp) -393.47gp = 6823.53gp


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks! I wasn't sure.


----------

